# Labour watch - july babies 2014



## moltal213

So we all gettin closer to july .. 

27 days + or - .. 

I'm sure some ladies would love to to do some labour watch especially ladies expectin their first !! 

So here we go .. 
- I haven't packed hospital bags lol 
- had brown cm .. Slight cramps but nothin terrible .. 
- I've dropped and she's turned let's cross fingers I reach 37 weeks 

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## gidge

Oh i'll join this! Due 24th july so still a while yet. Haven't prepared a thing yet have everything from my DD still packed away just need to go through it all. 
No labour signs, wondering if i will be early again like last time. :)


----------



## moltal213

I'm due the 21st I know its early but its good to know wat other ppl r up to I feel like I have to do so much more lol .. Been so unmotived n I started labour watch because my baby apparently comin early .. Welcome :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hello, thought I'd join depsite the fact I'm hoping he's gonna stay put at least another week or two which I'm sure he will! I'll still be here in 5 weeks begging for him to come along knowing my luck lol!

As for signs nothing so far but he's not breech as thought yay! Still not engaged though but they had difficulty assessing if he was breech or not so he could be!
Hospital bag only half done!
And I started taking RLT this week.


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

I'm due on the 11th 
Period cramps on and off for a month
Spd really bad in my pelvis. Never had it before
Other then that feel good a little emotional 
Worked out today
bags not packed will start soon
Baby shower in 9 days.
My doggy is due in the next 2 weeks scarred for her
And will be moving soon (hopefully) before baby gets here


----------



## krissie328

I am due July 5th. My bags are partially packed. Not really having signs other than some bh and crampiness.


----------



## KatCrazy

Due 19th July, Spd and general discomfort but no signs as yet. Bag also partially ready. Had a growth scan today and measuring 4pounds 11 at 33wk 5 days. 

Heading to centreparcs tomorrow for 7 days. X


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hi everyone, 

Due 10th July, this is my first. Bags half packed. I thin baby's head is engaged and feeling like there is less room to move in there. 

Impatient to meet little one. So uncomfortable now and still working full time 

How about everyone else?


----------



## moltal213

Strange question but how do you know wen ur baby is engaged ...? .. 

As for symtoms nothing so much just extremely tired n slighty nauseuos in the morning .. I feel like I'm in tww again . I can't believe it is already 3 weeks till july .. I honestly dont feel like I've been pregnant 8 months .. 

Is their anythin u ladies wud like me to add e.g. front page dates or etc ... ?


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hi, 

This is first time for me being pregnant but from talking to my friends, my own experience and what I know from being a medical student who has done Ob&Gyn rotation, your baby is engaged when a few things happen:

1. you feel a little lighter in your belly like the weight has shifted down
2. you might suddenly have some back pain
3. you feel as though there is something between your legs or like your vagina is going to fall out - you walk a bit strange
4. you have to pee even more than before, like excessively and stool might be more frequent and softer
5. if you lie down on your back and take breath in, feel babies head above pubic bone (assuming head down position) and if you can't push babies head down they are engaged in pelvis. You can't engage if not in right position. 
6. baby head will engaged any time from 33 weeks onwards but might be till right before birth

Hope this helps



moltal213 said:


> Strange question but how do you know wen ur baby is engaged ...? ..
> 
> As for symtoms nothing so much just extremely tired n slighty nauseuos in the morning .. I feel like I'm in tww again . I can't believe it is already 3 weeks till july .. I honestly dont feel like I've been pregnant 8 months ..
> 
> Is their anythin u ladies wud like me to add e.g. front page dates or etc ... ?


----------



## SRTBaby

I don't know if my baby's is engaged but I can feel his head down below, I have to tuck in my hand down there while walking to reduce the discomfort. 
I had DS on his due date, I don't think I will make it to my csection date with this LO, I have been so uncomfortable since 30 weeks and I now feel the way I felt at 38 weeks with DS.


----------



## moltal213

I agree with the baby engaged part I don't think she's engaged n know she has turned n moved down but she moves a lot .. Haha .. 

I hope that my stress isn't affectin the baby haven't slept like 24 hours lol ... N me n my boyfriend have split up .. So ya hope this doesn't make her come early


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I'm sorry molta, I hope you are ok. I don't think there's a worse time to have to deal with a break up but try and stay relaxed and focused on your baby. I don't think stress can necessarily bring on labour per say but it can cause complications. I've had 2 eventful pregnancies now, my grandma died when I was 38 weeks pregnant with dd last year, and this year my dad had a stroke whilst working abroad and then my df walked out of his job! So I've been mega stressed these last few weeks and baby's still fine. The only thing you should try to do is stay relaxed as you can so your BP doesn't start to raise. I hope you are ok.

Have the MWs said what position your baby seems to be in? 

As for me I'm pretty sure baby is beginning to engage now. I've had pains at the bottom of my bump which the consultant says is probably because baby is getting lower.
Anyone else's heartburn getting worse?? Mines awful now! And I'm so unbelievably tired,
I wake up more tired than when I go to bed!!


----------



## krissie328

I have not had heartburn this entire pregnancy, but the tiredness is horrendous. Trying to stay motivated to go to all the doctor's appointments, clean and pack is virtually impossible. I could just sleep most of the day. But I am trying to stay active and get things done.


----------



## baileybubs

I can't get motivated either, I look at the jobs around the house that need doing and just don't have the energy, I wish I could sleep all day!! My dd has a nap after lunch each day and as soon as I wake in the morning I'm counting down til nap time so I can lie down again!! 

Although I still found the energy to make chocolate brownies today lol!


----------



## moltal213

Thanks Bailey my goodness u sound like my crazy life in the last 2 months ..my babys dad lost his job .. I cud lose my diploma (accreditation issues) n I don't know if I'm gaurenteed a job next year .. Its so weird how u have such an amazin time n things go so go n then it hits you like an avalanche .. Anyways yes she told me that at 28 weeks she had turned n at 30 weeks she moved down but nothin really about her bein engaged .. 

Lol I've always been a hard worker n never let ppl down .. Lol I've let them down now I can't think straight I just want sleep ... 

Very bad cramps in my ovary area both sides holy beer I struggled to even get up .. N I'm strugglin with spasms .. Not much heart burn just ribs being kicked lol .m


----------



## krissie328

moltal213 said:


> Lol I've always been a hard worker n never let ppl down .. Lol I've let them down now I can't think straight I just want sleep ...

This has been me! I missed mu licensing exams Saturday because I thought they were at 12 and they were at 11. Now I cannot take them until September. I have no motivation and I really need to get some my house is filty and not enough has been packed for our move. So much is landing on dh.


----------



## dairymomma

Hi ladies! I'm due July 15th but I had both my kids at 37 weeks so my dr thinks I'll probably go early. Hoping so but not expecting it really. I've been having pretty intense BH of late though and I'm peeing every hour it seems so I'm wondering if baby is dropping. S/he is head down but favors a back-to-back position or spins so his/her spine is running down my right side and s/he is facing my left hip. Other than that, I'm in nesting mode (BIG TIME) and super duper tired all the time. So ready to have this baby already...


----------



## Timewaster

Hi ladies. Good to see a July labor watch thread. I was wondering whether someone was going to create one soon or not. Glad you did. :)

I just wanted to say hi and will update after my obgyn appointment tomorrow. :)

Good luck to all ladies due soon.


----------



## baileybubs

Time waster we have the same EDD!

Anyone else finding more (sorry tmi) discharge lately? I've started wearing thicker pads rather than just liners now coz it seems like a lot! I do remember this from last time though so not worried it's anything bad lol.


----------



## dairymomma

I'm getting a little more discharge of late. It's like ewcm and I notice it mostly in the morning, then it tapers off the rest of the day. Anyone else getting stronger BH too? Mine aren't ouchy, crampy ones. My belly just gets super hard but I'm noticing them ALOT more of late, especially if I'm walking. Hoping it's a good sign that things will happen sooner rather than later iykwim. :)


----------



## ferozi12

Joining in here...37 weeks today with my first! My doctor doesn't do routine checks but she said the baby is "sort of" engaged-no idea what this means! I feel absolutely fine except I've has loads of discharge and painless BH contractions since 35 weeks.


----------



## krissie328

dairymomma said:


> I'm getting a little more discharge of late. It's like ewcm and I notice it mostly in the morning, then it tapers off the rest of the day. Anyone else getting stronger BH too? Mine aren't ouchy, crampy ones. My belly just gets super hard but I'm noticing them ALOT more of late, especially if I'm walking. Hoping it's a good sign that things will happen sooner rather than later iykwim. :)

Sounds just like me. My bh have definitely stepped it up and are noticeable. I also noticed parts if my bump losing feeling every once in awhile. I do hope I have this baby before I have to be induced.


----------



## Timewaster

Yes, baileybubs. :) Let's see who goes into labor first. With my luck, i'll be overdue most probably. Doc checked today and said I'm not dilated. What about you, any dilation?


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hi all, 

BH definitely getting stronger and getting cramp like feeling in tummy/back. Has anyone drunk Rasberry Red Leaf Tea? thoughts? ones of my friends who had a baby swears it made her labour shorter and prepared her cervix & uterus for the big day


----------



## krissie328

I have been taking red raspberry leaf tablets. I don't know if they will work but I figure it won't hurt to try.


----------



## dairymomma

I've been drinking a pg tea blend off and on this whole pg and it's half RLT. I'm now making it as iced tea and adding a few extra bags of RLT to the jug for extra punch. I don't know if it's coincidence or not but once I started drinking my iced tea every day (since 33 weeks) that's when I noticed my BH started picking up in strength. I'm not a big believer in the idea that RLT will send you into labor, but I do think it does something to help once you are IN labor. I drank it off and on from 6 months with my daughter and my labor was the same length as my son's labor (19 hours from first contraction to delivery) but I did notice that my post-partum bleeding was much better and I didn't need the pitocin shot after delivery because my uterus contracted right down so fast the nurses were amazed. Not sure if it was the tea or not but I felt like it made a slight difference anyway.


----------



## baileybubs

Timewaster said:


> Yes, baileybubs. :) Let's see who goes into labor first. With my luck, i'll be overdue most probably. Doc checked today and said I'm not dilated. What about you, any dilation?

They don't check for dilation over here until you are in labour so I have no idea lol. I'd guess not to be honest coz my ds is still quite high up, need to do some more bouncing and walking lol! 

Hopeful fairy I'm taking RLT tablets, I didn't take them last time but would hae made no difference with my awkward dd coming out the wrong way lol. I'm hoping it helps with my vbac this time but I'm only taking the capsules for now, I might swap to the tea in a week or two.


----------



## celine

Hi ladies! Im due July 3rd so officially 37 weeks today, my ds came naturally on his due date and dd came naturally the day before hers so i think i should make at least 39 weeks.
Feeling period type pains alot, mw appointment last week said she not engaged, next appointment tomorrow at 37+1 :)

No where near ready, this weekend we have to paint a bedroom, pack the hospital bags etc. next weekend i have a few birthday parties and farewells so i hope after that it will be ok.

Also im due 8 days after ds 5th bday, and 8 days before dd 3rd birthday so im planning birthday parties for both atm.


----------



## alex_22

Hi can I join you ladies

Due july 17th makes me 35 weeks today and I'm so ready for this baby I wish I was a little further on so I didn't feel as guilty for wishing her out lol. I've been getting a lot of ewcm too think it could be part of out plugs! Apparently its only tinged with blood when your dialating, my back is driving me insane! Paracetamol does absolutely nothing anymore, I'm more tired than I've ever been in my life more mentally but definitely physically too, getting lots of painless BH and I can feel baby is nice and low :) my body is giving me all the signs that labour is only a few weeks away! Let's hope it is only a few weeks and not another 7, I think ill get her out myself if I go over my due date lol

I tell you what no more babies for me! I think ill ask them to remove my womb when they're done delivering the placenta x


----------



## baileybubs

Celine wow you have a lot on at the mo with all those parties!! How are you coping with being heavily pregnant and 2 LOs?? I cant cope with just my dd at the mo lol! She's got far too much energy that just watching her makes me tired!

Alex - I feel like that too, never felt so tired in my life!! I'm hoping thats a sign of labour being sooner rather than later but ds isnt even engaged yet, but that means nothing, they say they can engage during labour anyways (or at least thats what I keep telling myself lol!!). 
And dont worry about wanting her out already, I have felt like that since about 30 weeks too!! I havent really enjoyed this pregnancy much, which I feel guilty about but I have been in so much pain and so tired. The thought of another 4 weeks is bad enough for me, it makes me want to cry somedays!!


----------



## krissie328

Is anyone else feeling overly emotional? All I want to do is cry. I have been crying so much my eye lids feel weird. I just cannot pull myself out of this funk and almost rage like stage. Anytime I talk to someone I end up yelling either at them or about something. :(


----------



## Timewaster

I'm sorry, baileybubs and Krissie. Hope you guys feel better emotionally. 

This thread is so quiet. I guess no one is labor watching yet. 

This week my hip and backpain has gotten worse and getting sleep at night has turned into a challenge. This just makes me wish the days pass even faster. 

I have my 37 week appt on Tuesday. Let's see how much I have progressed. I don't really expect anything and don't want baby to come before 39 weeks.


----------



## baileybubs

Yesterday I cried uncontrallably at my df twice coz I feel like he doesnt care that I am heavily pregnant and isnt treating me as such (I was kinda hoping that by this satge ghe would be insisting I sit down, not letting me do much etc but he's acting just the same and not helping me around the house). 

Today I am extremely angry at him (pure rage!!) because he hasnt helped around the house this morning, because he doesnt answer my texts but then I see he has been on facebook, and because the idiot forgot to tell me he doesnt have bus fare for tonight (we are having money issues at the mo so literally living off pennies!) so he needs to withdraw cash from the bank when I have cash here at home, but that means we dont have enough money in the bank for the bills on monday so I am going to have to go all the way into town tomorrow to put cash in the bank. Silly things I know but I am furious at him!! To the point I am currently gritting my teeth even thinking about it!! So yes, I am very overly emotional too hun.


----------



## alex_22

I could sob just over the fact that I'm still only 35 weeks lol my oh is being absolutely useless too, he's also more than happy to sit back and watch me struggle with everything and then twist his tits when I ask for a foot rub  I hate his face atm! My lo is being extra naughty lately too he doesn't listen to a word I say and I've never known a child backchat like it! Everyones quick to tell you about the terrible twos but they forget to mention it gets 100x worse at three, I just want my little girl here x


----------



## krissie328

I think a lot of my problems are the same. I feel like hubby is being lazy as we are moving 2 hours away in a week and I feel like I am doing everything and being a nag when I ask him to do anything. I am so stressed with the move and the doctor not wanting to induce until 39 weeks which is the week hubby starts a new job which he already put off for a month so can't very well ask them to wait another week. 

I really thought I would have him early since for generations my family has had preterm babies. And tomorrow I reach 37 weeks. Which I am so happy he is going to be healthy, but definitely surprised and a bit disappointed as I am ready to meet him. 

I keep hoping all this packing and bending sends me into labor. Probably next weekend when we will be 1.5 hours from the hospital.


----------



## HopefulFairy

Had my 36 week midwife appointment yesterday which ended up being a very stressful day :(

I was found to have high blood pressure so have been ordered to rest and they are monitoring me for development of pre-eclampsia. But on top of that they found my little baby girl to have an irregular heartbeat (she has been fine up to this point). So had to see obstetrician and they are doing an ultrasound on tuesday to see if she has a heart problem. Its hard not to worry about her, she might be fine, but hearing her heart beat so erratically made me want to cry. Because the sperm donor we used (our good friend) was adopted, we don't know any of his family history if there was any heart problems. 

Good news is that her head is engaged like I suspected. So hopefully not long now till she is out and I can see her. Just want her to come out healthy and soon.

And I know what you guys mean about being overly emotional, even before all this news I seem to just cry all the time now. Happy tears, sad tears, tears i don't even know the meaning of tears lol. Hormones are ridiculous


----------



## moltal213

Sorry to hear hopeful .. Must be quite scary ..but why they waitin till tuesday? I wud want a scan then n their .. :hugs: .. 

I know this thread a lil quiet but There's like 5 million other july threads .. O well .. 

My baby has always been head down but from my tummy shape she looks like she's sideways .. I'm really scared of a c section n epidural .. As my opinion not causing a debate (stent very safe) especially because we have poor muscle/ bones in our family .. e.g. My moms bak has disintergrated because of an epidural ... Don't b scared this doesn't happen as much anymorre .. But I still wudnt want 1 .. 

I want to start exxercising wat are u ladies doing that's not to hectic?


----------



## HopefulFairy

moltal213 said:


> Sorry to hear hopeful .. Must be quite scary ..but why they waitin till tuesday? I wud want a scan then n their .. :hugs: ..

I am a patient at a pubic hospital. Baby not in immediate danger so this was next available urgent appointment. 

In a way I guess that is good news, that they didn't think it was so bad to have to do scan right away?


----------



## moltal213

HopefulFairy said:


> moltal213 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear hopeful .. Must be quite scary ..but why they waitin till tuesday? I wud want a scan then n their .. :hugs: ..
> 
> I am a patient at a pubic hospital. Baby not in immediate danger so this was next available urgent appointment.
> 
> In a way I guess that is good news, that they didn't think it was so bad to have to do scan right away?Click to expand...

I'm sure it doesn't matter .. At least u can look forward to Seein her tuesday .. N yes they probably not overly worried .. Maybe she had a sugar rush :)


----------



## celine

Molt for excerize i run afetr two little kids all day long haha.

I can sympathize with being emotional, we have so much do to and im so resentful cos im with th kids all the time. Like when i have stuff i need to do like washing and finish making stuff for ds party i do it with the kids in tow, hubby just goes upstairs and says "im going to paint that room now" and gets away qith it for hours..no really it took him forever.

Anyway. Its really tough cos my kiddos are of course not so compasionate, nor is dh, literally they are waiting for me to get up and serve them all breakfast, m always the last one to eat. No one offers me or brings me tea nothhg!
Plus its fathers day tomorrow which is no diff from any ither realxing sat/sun where i make waffles and bacon etc. ok enough moaning!

Ive had some bad aches and pains and even though id like this baby to stay at least another 10 days i need to pack those hospital bags today cos i feel a bit unprepaired.


----------



## baileybubs

Hopeful I'm sorry to hear about your baby's irregular heartbeat and your high BP. It is scary when things like that happen, but I'm sure considering they arent rushing that it isnt too much to worry about hun. Just make sure you monitor her movements and yourself for any signs of pre-e and go to the hospital if you have ANY worries, even if you think you are being silly. 
I had raised BP at the end of my last pregnancy and ended up being induced. My BP started to rise around 37 weeks (hoping it wont happen again) but even if yours does rise or you have other signs of pre-e they will induce first. My induction did end with c-section but that was because my dd was brow presentation, nothing to do with being induced so fingers crossed even if that happens you will still get a vaginal birth and dont have to have epi or EMCS. 
Make sure you keep us updated hun.

Molt I'm the same as celine with the exercise, running around after dd lol!! I do try and make sure I walk somewhere too at least once a day (motivation for which I am finding very hard nowadays!!)

Timewaster I have found my hips are hurting more now too. I am also getting a twitch in my eye on a daily basis which I think is related to how tired I am as I usually get it after a night out on the town when not pregnant lol!! Just goes to show that no matter how much I sleep I am still so tired lol!!

Krissie and Alex, and all the other ladies who feel so emotional I'm sorry you feel so bad too. These hormones are horrible, not to mention the discomfort and pain. I know its all worth it (which df keeps reminding me, but would love for him to know how it feels lol!!) but its hard keeping positive isnt it?

Celine my df is pretty much like that too.....still expects me to do everything as normal and yet I dont even get a second thought.....has anyone checked if I've had chance to eat? Nope.


----------



## celine

Baileybubs rant away, i swear my family would die of starvation if i labour too long.


----------



## baileybubs

Haha yeah I dread to think what my house will look like if for some reason I end up staying in hospital or something. Mind you, I'm pretty sure df can actaully do it all no problems he just chooses not to!!


----------



## alex_22

Oh tried to tell me yesterday when I was saying my back was killing that I 'only' had 5 weeks left I wanted to break his back see how 'only' it is then lol 5 weeks feels like a life time when your hot, hurting and uncomfy, my body is so ready for this to be over and as soon as it is ill no doubt be wanting to do it all again as soon as I start asking for another one I'm going to read all my posts from my last weeks of pregnancy thatll hopefully put me off x


----------



## celine

Hahaha alex, do you want three? This is my last for sure, gosh being preggo with kids is rough! They arent sympathetic and m shattered.


----------



## baileybubs

Haha I'm gonna do the same Alex, read back how bad I feel at the moment coz I know I will want abother, I've always wanted 3 but I definately need a lot more time in between this time!! I know within a couple of months after having my dd I wanted to be pregnant again, hoping I dont get that feeling as bad this time!


----------



## dairymomma

So I'm not the only one with aches and pains while having to run after kids and keep house for the DH. :haha: Seriously, it is so hard right now because my pelvis goes in and out about every five minutes and I'm getting really bad BH or RLP at times, yet DH doesn't do a THING to help me. It's at the point where I'm hiring some of my nieces to come help me with housework because I literally just can't do it all anymore. And it drives me crazy because he's all like "Oh don't overdo it because then you know you'll be hurting tomorrow!" right after whining that supper isn't ready and he doesn't have clean socks. :dohh: Argh! And next week is packed. We have a family funeral, I have chiropractor appts and a dr appt, our main vehicle needs to get to the shop for maintenance, DH has an early morning appt, and I have work in between all of this.

But in some slightly (hopefully!) good news, I'm noticing alot of extra ewcm-type discharge in the mornings and I've even had a few 'oooooo, that sort of hurt' type pains so I'm FX baby decides to make an early appearance in about a week and a half. If I can make it to Tuesday, my dr said he won't stop my labor anymore but I'd prefer baby stay put til 37 so 10 days or so to wait. Then baby can launch anytime! :)


----------



## krissie328

This is my first and I am already trying to talk myself out of trying for another one soon. We want 2-3 and it took us 8 years to get this one, but I am hoping to hold off a year before trying again. I guess we will see. :)


----------



## moltal213

I run after 18 toddlers .. As I work with them but still don't feel like its proper exercise as I'm growin fat where I never new it cud lol .. I've always generally made my own breakfast but as I live with my parents my dad n mom may cook which I enjoy .. :) 

Happy fathers day to current dads and fathers to b found a cute poem .. : A brand new little bundle! 
What joy she'll bring to you! 
She'll fill your heart with happiness, 
She'll love you just for you. 

This brand new little bundle, 
Through her lifetime will be glad 
That God has richly blessed her 
With a loving, caring Dad 

Congratulations! You're going to be a Dad! 
What joy life has in store! 
From now on, you'll be counted on 
For wisdom, love, and more! 
You'll find your baby girl grows so fast, 
And time just slips away, 
So treasure every moment with her 
Each and every day!

As for me I am hoping baby stays till at least 38 weeks jut don't think 37 weeks is enough cause brain n immune system r still growin .. But Cnt b fussy when she comes she comes.. 
Drinking red leaf tea and some other thingy so I hope this prevents a tear n c section .. 

My back pelvic bones .. I'm sore n everyone says I have a poor pain threshold because I complain I seriously can handle pain .. Just like some sympathy .. 

I envy you ladies that have 3 children .. I'd only ever have 2 I don't want a single child but even then I stress about 2 because everythin is so expensive.. Lol essay


----------



## ferozi12

I feel for everyone being extra emotional...I will literally be perfectly fine one moment and then bawling about nothing the next! We live in a big Asian joint family and my in laws are just about driving me insane even though we usually get along great. At this point anything MIL says makes me crazy. DH is actually being lovely and helping out a lot and the one thing I've really enjoyed about this pregnancy is our time together so I should really stop being so hormonal. I tried this bizarre dance routine for exercise yesterday that's supposed to prepare you for labor but other than looking stupid I'm pretty sure it did nothing!


----------



## alex_22

I know what I'm like I was planning this baby while I was getting showered down in the delivery room after having ds haha! I get so broody so quickly maybe a puppy will do a little king charles spaniel for freya :) finnley has a bedlington whippet she's a ugly little thing bless her but the most loving and loyal dog ever! Its honestly amazing that she hasn't snapped at him yet he's awful with her at times! I tucked myself up in bed at 6:30 last night and ive not long getting up didn't sleep the whole time but slept the majority :) let's see if it makes a difference, 

Dairymomma I've got the exact same thing! Ewcm on a morning then throughout the day ill have a few period type pains usually get about 4-5 bouts of them then nothing else and baby tries to fight them wriggling all over lol poor thing must be getting a bit squished by them x


----------



## celine

Alex looks like you will have a similiar gap to my first two. I was 38 weeks on his 2nd birthday :) shame this time ill be 39 weeks on his 5th birthday :p
Today ive had extreme fatigue fir no reason at all. 
Just need to sleeeep.


----------



## moltal213

Tmi .. I must admit I've been having a lot of cm only when I pee lol .. Has anyone had a feeling n it comes true .. I'm sure my baby is coming early :cry: lol .. As for sleep celine I'm glad its my first I'd die without my sleep .. Haha well for now .. Hope everyone doing well n still cookin their babies !!


----------



## krissie328

I am also having a lot of cm.. all the time.

I also thought baby was coming early, I even prepped everything thinking he would be here by 34 weeks and.... here I sit still waiting. And surprised, my family has a long history of preterm babies.


----------



## celine

I had a feeling this baby would be early but i remember feeling that way with my second and she came at 39+6
Ideally id love baby to stay one more week for my bffs birthday the 23rd :)


----------



## baileybubs

I have the opposite feeling lol, I am certain I will go overdue. Mainly because dd was induced on her due date (suspected pre-e) and the MWs said she looked as though she was a little early. Plus I am trying to avoid another c section and induction so guarantee I will go over lol.

Ive also been getting more discharge, not pleasant! Maximum of 33 more days now though so I'm keeping that in mind and using that as a countdown. If he comes earlier then bonus!! And I'm term tomorrow yay!!


----------



## Timewaster

I'm also of term tomorrow. However, not very excited about it because I know my baby will not come till 40 weeks. 

Since the last few days though, I have been getting very uncomfortable, spending my nights on the couch and so hungry again. 

I feel more desperate for the days to pass by quickly so I can be painfree and comfortable again, don't want the baby to come till 39 weeks. I have read that nowadays that is considered full term..


----------



## krissie328

I can relate to being uncomfortable and hungry all the time. I go back and forth between the chair and bed all night. 

I only have two weeks left until I will be induced. I am hoping he comes before that though because my hubby starts his new job on June 30th and will be 2 hours away so it would be nice while he is off if the baby would make his appearance. I am going to ask the doctor if we can do it a week from Friday if he still hasn't come since I will be 38+6 which is pretty close to the 39 weeks she wanted. 

I am really feeling stressed with the move, hubby's new job and finishing up my final paper for graduate school that is due July 11th.


----------



## dairymomma

Had my 36 week appt today. Dr measured me and I was 35-36 cm and I've been measuring up to 1cm bigger with my past appts so I'm wondering if baby is dropping. FX s/he is because that's one of my signs that labor is impending! He also did a cervical check and I'm barely a 1cm with long cervix but it's starting to soften a tad. Same as I was with both kids so not reading too much into that. But as of tomorrow, he won't stop labor anymore and I'm just waiting for this baby to come now. I'd really prefer this kid wait til next Tuesday though since I'll be 'term' then. Labor watch time officially!


----------



## baileybubs

I know what you mean timewaster, I've suddenley become even more uncomfortable, I think little man is engaging. I'd also like him to stay put for at least another 2 weeks, which he most likely will, it just is seeming sooooo far away. I can't even sit on the sofa anymore its too uncomfortable, I'm flitting between lying down, standing up and being on my ball. Currently having to sit legs wide open on the dining room chair just to be at the laptop lol!!

The dull period pain and backache have both increased too, again I think thats him beginning to engage.

I have to admit that amidst all the discomfort and exhaustion I am finally getting a little excited that I will get to meet my son in no more than 5 weeks now!! Probably a little less as I dont think they'll let me get to 42 weeks before scheduling a c section.

I also had a dream the other night that he was actually a she!! And as we have decided to call him Ethan we called her Eden instead lol!!


----------



## celine

Baileybubs happy term day! 

Ive had a few loose-ish stools the last 3-4 days and a bit of diarreah today. Hubby tried to get frisky this morning (tmi) and he wouldnt say too much but reckons it will be soon...


----------



## moltal213

As for dtd lol I think the last time was ya ages ago lol nearly a month or 2 hahaha whoops .. 

I'm quite nervous but feels good that most of the time gut feelings r wrong .. Just my gynae thinks she's going to be here next week have an apt on thursday so will update after hehe :) .. 

I'm with the engaging part I can't sit I have to Lye if i sit I go all lame and can't walk lol its too painful .. Haha n swollen lady parts :rofl: .. These hormones .. Its amazing how pregnancy is but at the same time I'm sure we experience a lot of gross things we'd never thought wud happen .. Haha :)

P.s. As for full time I also read 39 weeks because as 37 weeks the brain and immune system is still growing but baby is able to breathe by themselves so I think that's why some ppl call it "full term"


----------



## alex_22

Congratulations to all you term ladies today! Just 9 days for me, midwife appointment went well yesterday iron level is a bit low though so need to pick up a prescription tomorrow, baby is still barely engaged and lying in a strange position midwife said they tend to curve round one side of your bump but this little lady is straight down the middle of me apparently its neither wonder I'm short of breath, I tell you what this baby never fails to be awkward!! First scan she was in an awful position so measurements were dificult, 20 week one couldn't get any measurements so had to go back at 23 weeks and still very hard to measure her because of position, 4d scan she spent the whole time lying with her hands over her face so we had to go back but put a doppler on her and you'd think she'd had a can of red bull! Will she hell stay still, I'm praying naughty fetus means good baby! Are you all looking forward to tomorrows one born? X


----------



## dairymomma

I'm not 'technically' term yet (36 weeks today) but the dr said yesterday he won't stop me anymore so, while I'd prefer another week of gestating, if baby decided to come a few days earlier, then I'd be okay with that too. :haha: And I had a moment of "Oooo, I hope so!" today. I went to the bathroom before my chiropractor appt this morning and when I wiped, I had red on the TP. My first thought was bloody show!! Yay! Only to look closer and realize it was actually just a red fiber in the toilet paper. For some reason, this place has TP with red, blue, and green fibers in it. Weird...So I got all excited only to be let down. :haha:


----------



## celine

Lol dairymomma, in the egonning of this pregnancy we had toilet paper with pink in and after the mc's hubby had to ban it! This time we have orange in the toilet paper haha.


----------



## Timewaster

I had my doc appt yesterday. Baby is measuring 37 weeks and i am 1.5 cm dilated and more effaced than my last appt (she didnt say by how much). 

I have gained 25 lbs since I got pregnant. I was hoping that I dont gain more than 25 lbs, looks like its not going to be that way now. :(

My doctor will be out of town around my due date and offered to induce me on 2nd July (Ill be 39 weeks then). I told her I'll let her know at my next appt. Now that I think about it, I would rather not get induced unless I am past 41 weeks...

Oh. we are all so close to the finish line, ladies. It feels sureal. I cannot believe Ill be holding my son in less than a month's time! Labor dust to all of you!


----------



## ferozi12

Dairymomma and celine, I've also been anxiously tp checking and was just thinking about how I spent all of first tri dreading pink blood and the past week hoping for it haha. Timewaster don't worry about weight gain, I also gained 25lbs by 37ish weeks and now I'm 38 and have actually dropped a couple of lbs. You probably won't gain much more at this point and i read that losing a few is a sign of labor coming.


----------



## celine

I had my 38 week check and all going great, bp is slightly higher than the norm for me which was a sign for me in my first birth! Stillgettng soft stools...not much other news from here :)


----------



## alex_22

High bp was a sign for me too so I'm looking out for it at my next appointment, I've got all my tubs of paint out ready to touch up the whole house tomorrow then going to start bringing all her things down like pram, car seat, moses basket. Try and let my lo get all his touching out the way before there's a little freya in them x


----------



## baileybubs

I did that today Alex! Brought the Moses basket down and swing chair. My dd started rocking the Moses basket quite vigorously which was a tad worrying lol!! I'm hoping that she might get bored of that before he arrives or at least not do it once baby is in there! 

I keep getting dizzy spells and feeling sick. Must be getting ready.

I had raised BP last time too but also had protein in my urine so they suspected pre-e and induced me coz it was my due date. Looking back and after speaking to my mum she had raised BP before both her labours so now I wish id said no to induction. Checked my BP today though with my Boots monitor and it was still ok, a little higher than it has been but still considered normal.


----------



## alex_22

That's what I'm hoping too lol finnley hates to listen to a word I say too so my best bet is to let him get it out of his system, my bp was a tiny bit higher than usual last appointment but it was still normal maybe it'll continue to slowly go up and I've also been feeling dizzy and sick haha (I pretty much could have wrote your post) dizzyness is due to low iron though and sickness I think is just due to feeling huge, tired, achey, hot just general pregnancy niggles x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think the heat isn't helping with feeling sick and dizzy. Feel like my centre of gravity is totally off! 
Emilia doesn't like listening to me either, she finds "no" to be more like a dare to do it more! And in my heavily pregnant state I don't have the energy to pick her up and remove her from the situation like I would normally try lol!

You know I was really struggling this evening with getting Emilia to sleep as she has a bit of a cold, and I found myself thinking how noone seems to want to come round and help me out. But then they will all wanna come round once baby arrives won't they? Will have a good mind to tell them all to bog off lol!!! Or maybe that if they don't intend on helping me in some way or if they expect me to wait on them then they can stay away!! Is that cruel lol??


----------



## celine

Baileybubs i was thonking similiar when i was putting my two to bed, we had gone to a birthday party and both were over tired, dh was home but in a meeting as usual so i had to do the dinner/bedtime alone (he works late all week) and i knew they were overtired when they barely ate dinner, and the arguements and effect to drag them upstairs etc. my son was very naughty i kept yelling and didnt even read him a book cos his behaviour was aweful :( 
And i kept thinking how the hell am i going to do this alone with a newborn? When dd was born ds had just turned two and i would keep her in a cot or something til i did the routine with him, juggling them both is a mission in itself as well as they are so different have have different needs. 

Ok ill stop feeling sorry for myself, im aure once my body doesnt lag as much ot will be easier to at least move!


----------



## baileybubs

That's what I'm hoping celine, that once I've given birth I'll get my energy and ability to physically move without pain back too so hoping I'll cope better!! I really hurt myself last night stretching to try and comfort dd in her cot and the picking her up, and I just thought, wow so many people constantly telling me to take it easy and not do anything strenuous and yet where is everyone to help me? I told df I went dizzy yesterday when he was at work and he said "go for a lie down".......oh yes I'll just go lie down and leave my dd alone downstairs shall I? I honestly think people forget that we are actually looking after children, not just sat around the house doing nothing!!

Sigh, oh well not too much longer eh ladies? 

I got a letter this morning from antenatal clinic, my urine apparently showed mixed growth from when I saw the consultant (2 weeks ago) and they want another. But I've since seen the MW and my sample then didn't have anything in it so I don't think it means anything. Will give the MW a call today though and ask coz I'm not seeing her again til next Thursday.


----------



## alex_22

Yeah everyones so quick to tell you when your doing too much but never offer a hand, my mam won't let me carry any bags when we go shopping but she knows my oh works long hours knows I'm feeling a bit rotten lately and know how hard finnley can be at times but never offers to help 2 nights running she told me she would come get him bath him over hers and bring him back (our houses are opposite eachother) it never happened, she offers to have him over night and brings him back after a few hours because he 'won't settle' my oh works every other saturday too and she never offers to take him out for the day so I can get tidied up or something, I can't wait for the first time she asks for freya because she will be told where to go! I hate that when they're babies everyones all over them but as soon as the novelty wears off they get dropped and were left to just crack on x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah and just wait for all the people who want to visit straight away who you've not seen for ages whilst you are post partum dealing with stitches/c section healing/toilet troubles etc etc but who all need to see the newborn right away when you are feeling vulnerable and exhausted lol!!

By the way sorry to all the FTMs here! I'm rambling on about being a second time mum and the joys of pregnancy with a toddler lol. But my advice to any FTMs here is make sure you limit visitors, you really don't need that extra hassle. Unless they bring you food or promise to do a bit of cleaning for you and make you a brew tell them to kindly come back once you've recovered from pregnancy and labour lol!! My SIL and BIL came round the day I came out of hospital with dd and I was feeling so emotional and I just wanted to be left alone! I ended up sobbing my heart out to df for letting them come round when I was feeling so vulnerable and quite frankly knackered lol!!


----------



## alex_22

Ah I had like 3 people at my house waiting for me getting home then as soon as they left more landed and when they left even more landed it was pretty hectic, I had a friend tell me she could see my white knickers underneath my leggings and she took a photo of me and the baby and told me he loked lovely but I looked like shit :O she then ended up landing a second time that day with another one of my friends without asking me I was so angry, she's so loud, thinks she knows everything and really she doesn't have the foggiest!! Definitely not looking forward to her visit this time around lol x


----------



## dairymomma

I must be one of the lucky ones then. I don't get visitors other than my immediate family while at the hospital and they typically call first to okay the visit and only stick around for about a half hour or so. And once I've been home, the only visitors have been those who have brought meals and they see baby, chat for 10 minutes, and then take themselves off so I'm not dealing with tons and tons of company right away. I'm really hoping my baby comes before July 6th when my kids come home because then I can get some bonding time with baby before the munchkins erupt through the door. I'm barely hanging on some days between the kids demanding my attention, the weather being so rainy so we're all stuck indoors, me not getting enough sleep and feeling uncomfy, and DH saying "don't overdo it" while not helping me with household chores one bit. (I get the feeling he thinks my Ooos and Ouchs are all to gain sympathy rather than actual expressions of discomfort.) He did help me sweep the floor the other night and he's hauled out garbage bags but not much else. I'm so ready to have this baby and he's just sitting there on his backside. And I just found out I'll have to put in extra hours at work next week because ALL of our parttime hired help will be out of town at the same time. AND as if that wasn't bad enough, I've got dr appts, chiro appts, an all day meeting, and baby stuff to finish up during that time too. (Although I'm not-so-secretly hoping that the fact that it would be SUPER inconvenient for me to have my baby on Tues or Weds will trigger labor in the end as both my other kids came on the one day during the whole month before my EDD that would be the most inconvenient day for me to go in. :haha: )


----------



## Timewaster

Same here. Friends would call before they come and they would always bring some food along with them. 

Im sorry to hear your life is so hectic at the moment, dairymomma. Hope your baby comes before your EDD so you do have some alone time with baby


----------



## celine

Im in a foreign country so no family around :) and here we get a maturnity nurse for the first seven days to help with everything yeay! Lookong forward to that bit but hope i get a good one. Last one i had was aweful and didnt even change my two years old diaper or take him to the park :( when i did the phone interview this time they mention it as part of the duties, to take care of the mother and baby and help with care of any other kiddos and hpusehold stuff :)


----------



## bettybee1

You mind if I join am due 2nd of July hoping for VBaC xxxx


----------



## HopefulFairy

I had my 37 week appointment today. BP gone back to normal YAY and baby's heart was given all clear on tuesday - super happy as was so worried. 

Last week babes head had engaged but this week it has popped back out. Any one else experienced this popping in and out? So frustrating - feels like backwards progress lol. So ready for baby to come. Can't wait to meet her now and stop feeling so pregnant


----------



## bettybee1

Hope- sometimes 2nd babies can pop in and out also if your fluid levels are a little higher they pop in and out !!! And also if you were only brim engaged it's easy for baby too in engage xxx


----------



## Timewaster

Celine - wow! That sounds neat. Wish I had someone like that to help once I had the baby.

bettybee - welcome. :) Your due date is so close. I guess you will be one of the first ones to have her july baby :)

Hopefulfairy- Yea, I dont think its concerning. There is still plenty of time before due date.


----------



## baileybubs

Wow that does sound awesome celine! Hope you get a good one!

Hopeful I'm so glad to hear that your BP is ok and baby's heartrate is good. 

Welcome bee! I think you do have the first EDD, not long at all now then! 

I've realised that I've felt sick every day fr the last week now. It's not like me to feel sick. I think I just don't have enough room inside me for baby and food in my stomach lol!!


----------



## alex_22

Great news that your babys heart is healthy hopeful

I'm feeling so so tired!! To the point I'm going to buy a carbon monoxide checker thing (the one where it changes colour if it picks it up) I feel fine sometimes but then its just like I hit a brick wall :S I never felt even close to this tired when I was pregnant with my first! He slept from 8:30pm last night to 8:00am this morning and was falling asleep again at 12pm :S not like him at all! I don't have a fire but thinking it could be coming from my boiler so I've had it switched off all day and had my windows open just incase

My mams just been over and told me I look terrible, but as usual no offer of any kind of help! How am I still only 36 weeks pregnant :( I need my little girl out and here!


----------



## baileybubs

I feel the same today Alex, well every day really, but today I just feel like I've been hit with a sledge hammer I'm so tired!! I was falling asleep on the sofa before whilst dd watched Peppa pig! I'm about to go to sleep myself but my dd is currently refusing to sleep herself despite being clearly very tired and ready for bed! 
I texted df before telling him I feel like I can't cope. He's been working 10am til 10pm recently with having an hours break at work, he doesn't mind it as he loves his job but he's supposed to get a 3 hour break when he can come home and every day this week he has text me saying "sorry got too much to do today so I'll be staying all day". I know he's working hard but I'm just sooooooo tired I really really need him to come home for a bit so I can stop and rest. My dd seems to just be full of energy all the time and won't sit still either! And of course she has this lovely new habit of refusing to go to sleep now too! I wish someone would just come and give me a break for a few hours!!


----------



## krissie328

It must be in the air, I am absolutely exhausted and feeling a bit off today. I just want to sleep or at least rest, but moving must be done as movers show up at 10 am tomorrow.


----------



## baileybubs

Don't be overdoing it krissie! Let everyone else do the moving and you just point and direct them where everything is going!

I'm wide awake with BH, period type pains and bad backache tonight! I'm thinking it might be coz of the RLT but hoping it's a sign I might go into labour in the next week or so (wishful thinking probably!). I've drunk a pint of water and taken some paracetamol to see if that eases it but so far still happening and it's been 2 hours now. It's probably just nothing and I've probably just not had enough fluids today or something.


----------



## dairymomma

bailey-same here. Back ache, BH (though not very often), and this weird crampy feeling in my inner thighs. I had these thigh cramps with DD too but only once I got into labor. I think, no I KNOW, I didn't drink enough water so I'm guzzling it like I just spent a week in the desert. And I'm pretty sure that my back ache/thigh aches are from the baby being back to back and dropping. My belly looks and feels lower so FX we both go into labor next week, right? :haha: This is awful...


----------



## Timewaster

Baileybubs. Oh my gosh. You could be in labor! Update whenever you can and let us know if things progressed. :)


----------



## baileybubs

No joy ladies, woke up with a sore back today but the pains and BHs have stopped. I'm still hoping it might be a good sign things may start before I go overdue though which I really hope so!


----------



## alex_22

For 2 hours yesterday I was getting period cramps every 10 minutes but then they just dissapeared :( off to buy some RLT today, if any of you ladies are taking it what's best to get the tea bags or tablets? And to holland and barratt do both? I really hope I get this burst of energy your supposed to get at 35-36 weeks I'm tired of being tired lol x


----------



## baileybubs

I had that energy burst for about one day lol! Cleaned all my kitchen cupboards out and was knackered after (and ever since lol!!).

I got my RLT from holland and Barrett but apparently they are stopping selling it, so are selling the current stock and that's it. I got the capsules that's can also be broken and make a tea with but I don't take it as tea. Apparently the proper tea has more effect than the capsules but I'm happy to stick to them coz I don't like the taste.


----------



## Timewaster

Awww, baileybubs. On the bright side, we still have more than 2 weeks to our due dates. 

I never took RLT during my previous pregnancies. Is it really effective medically speaking? 

Even I'm tired of being tired. I want to do so much cleaning but no energy. :(


----------



## dairymomma

bailey-darn it anyway! Hopefully you go into labor sooner rather than later though. My aches were mostly gone this morning and I've only had a few BH today so I really do think I was dehydrated. 

In regards to the RLT, I'm not sure which is more effective. I've only ever used the tea and I don't like the flavor either so I sweeten it with sugar and make it as iced tea. Much better in my opinion. I do notice my BH get more intense if I drink it daily but I'm not getting actual cramps from it.


----------



## baileybubs

I'm not sure if RLT is effective really timewaster, I didn't use it last time but I've been looking into ways to make labour more effective as I'm determined to get my vbac this time lol. From the reviews I've read people have said it mainly helps make the pushing stage quicker and more effective so fingers crossed lol!


----------



## celine

Hi ladies!
Baileybubs i sometimes use youtube for peppe pig and power nap while dd watches...there ar a few two to three hour youtube vids!

Yesterday i was out and walking most of the day so today i feel like a wreck. Hubby has taken kids to church and im up cos ds felt he MusT wake me for breakfast....i never sleep in. Ever. When hubby lies in i tell the kids lets leave daddy he ia tired etc but clearly the same doesnt apply to me!

Anyway ate some leftover korma and brownie for breakfast :) and having curry take away again tonight...my bff birthday is tomorrow so would be loverly to have baby tomorrow but in reality...im having a party on wednesday for my sons 5th birthday and really wohldnt want to cancel.
Urgh!


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmm korma for breakfast celine lovely lol! Might have a curry myself tomorrow (already got the beef out for sunday roast today). 
I know what you mean about the lie in situation, I let df stay in bed til 9.30am the other day and I kept dd quiet etc, on days where I am staying in bed all I can hear is dd whinging and being loud, I cant help but think "just take her out in the pram for a bit ffs and let me get some more sleep!!"

Had a few more period type pains this morning but nothing major. Had a rage at df coz he is sometimes so stupid it baffles me (I love him dearly but he's getting on my last nerve at the moment).

Oh and Ive got loads of hour long recordings of Peppa pig on my sky plus celine lol, wish I could power nap when its on but dd wont leave me alone, I swear the girl has ants in her pants coz she cant sit still for 5 mins lol!


----------



## celine

Baileybubs lol! I can give you some great reassurance that when i had dd i found it alot easier than when i was pregg and running after ds, so hopefully not long now for us both.

The only movie dd will sit most of the way thru is Frozen so its also been my godsend.


----------



## dairymomma

I had RLT with my daughter and I felt like it helped more with my post-partum bleeding than it did with actual labor really. I was down to a regular period flow by the time I left the hospital whereas with DS, I was still using those ginormous, adult diaper sized pads at that point. (More for leakage prevention than for actual flow but still....) My pushing with DD was 10 minutes longer than it was with DS and my labor was the same length, unless you go from the point when my contractions started to go regular. With DS, I had regular contractions right off the bat but didn't progress past 1cm for almost 6 hours. Then I had 1cm progression every 1-2 hours. First cramp to delivery was 19 hours, 10 minutes of pushing. With DD, first cramp to delivery was 19 hours again but my contractions were irregular for the first 14 hours. We went in an hour alter and I was only at a 3cm but was pushing just 4 hours later. 20 minutes of pushing and she was born. So I dunno if it really made a difference for me labor-wise but as I said before, I felt like it really helped with the post-partum bleeding. I was also able to convince the dr to forgo the pitocin shot after DD delivery as my uterus was contracting down on it's own so I suppose that could have been due to the RLT too. 

AFM-Spent yesterday moving things around to make room for the electrician to come next week and wire our basement and what will eventually be my new kitchen. Put something out in my neck while I was at it so I had a blinding bad headache that kept me up most of last night. Feeling sickish though not bad and in the bathroom alot but don't think it's a pre-labor clear out as I've been like this for almost a week now. I think it's more due to eating junk food, not drinking enough water, and 80 degree temps. And next week is super duper busy so I'm getting tired just thinking about it. If this kid wants to, it could literally pick any day next week to be born and it would NOT be a good time. As much as I'd love to have this baby now, it would be more ideal for it to come next weekend really.


----------



## jensgt

Due July 28 with my first. I have had a really easy pregnancy so far besides constipation issues but the last week I have had a couple bouts with upper abdominal pain...last night I threw up. I don't think it's labor pains, it is exactly like the pains I have had in the past which the doctor thought was gall stones. I have gestational diabetes but it's completely controlled by diet so its good and I get weekly checks. I don't think I will make it to 40 weeks but we will see. They won't let me go past 40.


----------



## ferozi12

Due next week! Somehow I honestly did not think I'd still be pregnant today, but here I am...come to think of it not even sure the baby's head is engaged, which is upsetting because it seems all FTMs experience dropping quite early and I haven't. I'll find out tomorrow at my next appointment. Getting alternately excited and anxious-I'm feeling really clingy with DH because it's been just the two of us for twelve years and I suddenly feel like I need to get alone time with him all the time. For some reason our whole family is convinced this baby will be born by Saturday (which I hope is true, because Ramazan starts that day and I don't want everyone to be waiting outside the labor room while fasting!)


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome to the new ladies!!

Celine I do hope it's easier once baby is born, I'm clinging to that thought, that once he's here the tiredness won't be as bad! I definately found this stage of pregnancy harder than the newborn stage. But the my dd has always been a relatively good sleeper so who knows with this baby!! It's a different type of tired we are feeling now though isn't it? I could be in bed for 10 hours and still be shattered whereas once baby is born my body feels refreshed with just a nap or something at least! 

Dairymomma thanks for that info about RLT. Hopefully it helps in any way really, I had EMCS last time so pp bleeding was fine anyway so no experience of pp bleeding after vaginal birth, I can imagine it's quite bad!! 
I hope baby doesn't come at a bad time for you Hun! For me I have nothing at all on now, I'm just waiting so for me he can come anytime now! Of course it's better after 39 weeks but I'm 38 weeks tomorrow so it's not ages anyway!


----------



## alex_22

Tbh I think your just as tired when they come you just deal with it a whole lot better because your on cloud 9 you've got this brand new baby who you would rather gaze at than sleep anyway, I'm feeling loads better now that I've started my iron tablets I'd probably feel even better if it wasn't so hot! X


----------



## celine

Alex i do think its a different kind of tired, like bailybubs said you can have a power nap and maybe get better quality sleep off it than now. I know i had my inlaws here with dd birth and no one would take my newly turned two year old out to play :( so when dd was. A week old id walk to playgrounds and shops with both of them and felt great to be outside and with my ds and being able to keep up with him :)

Today at school pick up/drop off i got asked three times when im due, wow your belly is big bla blah.... 10 days til due date! Next mw appointment is also tomorrow like ferozi. I guess i will ask what they will do next week when i start going past 40 weeks fingers crossed i dont!


----------



## Timewaster

the thing after delivery is that you get your body back. You dont have to carry extra weight whenever you move and can lie down however you want. I love sleeping on my tummy and miss it so much. 

Good luck on your appts, Ferozi and Celine. Mine is on Wednesday. I doubt I made any progress.


----------



## moltal213

Starting labor watch like crazy at my app on thurs my gynae told me baby engaged quite far already ... So everything I've been watching .. 

On the tmi note

Spoiler
passing wind n keep thinking I've shat myself lol ... Discharge smelt different today I know that water breaks smells different but only wen I we so can't be waters been feeling very funny
 ... My lil girl is 2.7kgs lol and has loads of hair aha so thank goodness I haven't had nausea ..


----------



## celine

Hemerroids! Urgh! Hate hate hate!

That is all...
How is everyone else doing? My mw is comng over later for my 39 week app and my 40 week one is already scheduled for next week as well :) ive not made it to a 40 week appointment before so fingers crossed!


----------



## alex_22

Hahaha the shat myself made me giggle! 

Its definitely a different kind of tired celine the kind of tired I'm feeling now feels like heat exhaustion, I think the huge diference is you actually get periods of feeling really refreshed once baby is here whereas now I just go from feeling tired to absolutely exhausted, I can't remember the last time I actually felt fully rested, going for a walk really helps me though whenever someone would say exercise help I'd think sod off how can burning away my energy make me feel better but it really does we make sure we take our lo and dog for a run around the field for an hour every night and while were out I feel amazing as soon as my ass hits the sofa I feel just as crap again though 

Started the RLT on sunday and I've upped it to 2 cups already :S naughty naughty but I've got a horrible cold and can't have lemsips so instead of reaching for a coffee everytime my throat feels sore I have 1 coffee and 2 RLT a day, I'm feeling absolutely nothing from it so I highly doubt its doing anything anyway x


----------



## baileybubs

Timewaster I'm a tummy sleeper too, I miss it so much! Even after I had my dd last time I still couldn't sleep on my tummy coz I needed an EMCS, that was the worst part of recovery, still no tummy sleeping haha!

Moltal hoping those things are all good signs! Wish I knew if anything was going on, have you had any internals? At my last MW appt baby wasn't even engaged apparently.

Celine let us know how it goes with the MW. Mine is on Thursday, but I know it will be same old stuff, as long as my BP is still ok and they don't find leukocyte in my urine again I'm sure it will just be a case of baby is head down but still free, he doesn't feel like he's engaged to me no matter how much I'm encouraging him by bouncing and walking!

Alex I've noticed more BH this pregnancy which I think is down to the RLT, as I didn't take it last time and I'm up to 4 capsules a day from today. 

AFM I've noticed more frequent BMs this last week or so, usually I'm lucky to go once a week but lately it's been once or twice a day (sorry tmi!!) I've heard that could be due to increase in prostaglandin in preparation for birth, let's hope so but knowing my luck it's just my IBS playing up lol!
Also got my tens machine in the post today, I didn't use mine last time coz I was induced (and forgot it!) so really hoping I go into labour naturally and can use it this time!
I've also woke up this morning with a terrible pain in my back, it seems like I've pulled something or pinched a nerve. Don't think it's anything to do with labour, probably just slept funny (well, not so much slept as laid there awake most of the night trying to sleep!!).


----------



## alex_22

I see my midwife monday and expecting to hear same old too baby only just say engaging still wayy up high in my ribs BP fine and water sample fine see you in 2 weeks, I don't think this little girl has any intentions of coming any time soon I've got a feeling she's going to have me waiting past my due date x


----------



## dairymomma

celine said:


> Hemerroids! Urgh! Hate hate hate!
> 
> That is all...

This. ^^^^ EXACTLY this. OMG. Mine are SO swollen and irritated I can barely WALK! I'm absolutely terrified of going into labor right now because I know pushing a baby out will just make them 10 times worse. *shudder* Going bathroom is an ordeal and a half, and thanks to my tummy still being mad at me, I'm going ALOT. Like every hour just about. I honestly don't know where all this sh*t is coming from because I haven't been able to eat much the last few days. No appetite to speak of. FX it's the big 'clear out' before labor, right? 37 weeks today and it's absolutely killing me to think that at this point with my son, I'd already been in labor for 5 hours...

I'm so ready to have this baby. Not only to get my belly back to myself but also so I can get my belly back to happy instead of cranky. This 'poo every hour' business is a literal pain in the butt.

So I'm off to make a BIG batch of RLT (iced of course) and guzzle the whole thing.


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry you ladies who have heamorrhoids, they must really suck and add insult to injury at this stage in pregnancy! I didn't have any last time but had an anal fissure that was like passing cut glass every time I had a BM. And I know for a fact that it opened again this pregnancy so I'm not looking forward to post partum BMs!!!

Dairy momma I hope that it is a clear out and you go into labour soon.

I'm beginning to get really downhearted and the fact that I was induced with dd last time at due date I'm convinced I'm gonna go over this time. Does anyone know if there's any correlation between when women give birth in subsequent pregnancies compared to their first?


----------



## Timewaster

Baileybubs - that's a difficult question.. In my experience, my first two arrived about the same time, 40+4 weeks and 40+2 weeks. I also have a friend who had her kids at 38+5 weeks and 38+3 weeks. .. but then again another friend who had to be induced at 42 weeks the first time and the second time, she had her baby at 39+5 weeks. 

I think it's one of those things you cant really say. 

Everyone seems to have some kind of bm except me. I had about of be throughout pregnancy but last week, it all came to a stop so hoping that bm is not a sign of labor or else I'll be here for a while.


----------



## ferozi12

If I don't go into labor on my own by Sunday night I'm going to be admitted and induced Monday morning (pre-existing medical condition, not elective). Hope it happens by itself before that, would like to avoid the drip...come on, baby!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it's a tough one isn't it timewaster. Maybe my question more should be "how often do women go over due with second pregnancies"......I know it means nothing to me personally but it could give me hope I won't necessarily lol! 
I don't know if my BMs are anything to do with my IBS anyway Hun, you never know though!

Ferozi I'm sending lots of natural labour vibes to you Hun!!!


----------



## dairymomma

FYI-for the ladies with hemorrhoids. I talked to my m-i-l as she had a VERY painful one last month and she gave me a recipe for a home remedy. I mixed several drops of Cypress essential oil and Lavendar essential oil with some Aloe Vera gel and I dab that on a Tucks pad (or you could add witch hazel to your aloe/essential oil mix). Swipe over the affected area every time you go the the bathroom. AMAZING. It's not totally taking away the pain but at least I can go poo now without crying my eyes out and I can walk without too much discomfort. We'll see if I have any improvement in swelling by tomorrow as they are still the size of marbles right now but at least the pain has gone down alot with this remedy.

FX the clear out is a labor sign but I'm not hoping too hard. I've had at least one bout of this each week for the last few weeks so it's not out of the ordinary. Although I have been having some pretty strong BH tonight. I can feel baby moving down with them so practice run perhaps? But I'm not expecting to go before next weekend at the earliest and even that's iffy. I think I'm regaining some of my sanity now that my backside doesn't feel like I'm sitting on glass shards.


----------



## krissie328

I am really sorry to those suffering with hemroids they sound dreadful. 

Afm, I am getting some odd pains and tightenings. I don't think they are contractions but they definitely woke me from my nap. Ob appointment tomorrow and about a week to go before my induction which I think will be the evening of the 3rd or morning of the 4th. Maybe I will finally find out as I have only been asking for a month now. :/


----------



## baileybubs

Glad that remedy has helped relieve the pain dairymomma, I've heard that witch hazel helps too.

Krissie I hope you find out more at your OB appt. FX labour starts naturally for you soon.

AFM more contractions again last night, only for half an hour but they are getting stronger than my normal BHs as they are getting a little painful. Starting in my back then round to the front with a period type pain, then it fades for a while, then comes back. But nothing again by this morning, so I'm gonna keep bouncing on my ball! Also gonna dtd today if possible, see if that helps any!


----------



## celine

Oooh baileybubs sounds promising!

My hemeroid story was so bad, i googled then sat in luke warm bath, popped that sucker back up (which was a huge deal cos it was bigger than my finger) then sat on a cold pack...today its been loads better cos its back where it belongs for now and hubby went to get some hemerriod type cream.

Mw yesterday was ok, again she isnt my fave and then i heard heartbreaking news. My fave mw had a stillbirth last week :( so she is currently having six weeks off and not sure if she will continue with midwifery. 
I felt sick to my stomach as yesterday was the year annoversary that i called that very sweet mw cos id had bleeding...then the next day mc confirmed :(


----------



## moltal213

As for further news if baby doesn't come before the 4th of july I'm having my internal then .. Do not want one as I'm all swollen gona cry lol .. 

o no :cry: ur poor mw .. Honestly sids and things like that r the scary things .. Shame I hope she can stay strong n not blame herself for it :( .. I've had hemerroids but they not sore think its because I've had constipation lol tmi.. 

:hugs:

P.s I forgot to add that I'm now taking calophyllum & drinking 3 cups of red/raspberry leaf tea a day definitely making me have more n more discharge .. Meaning it is indeed rippenin :rofl:


----------



## dairymomma

Moltal-Oh, I forgot about caulophyllum! I have some here at home, I should go get it! ANYTHING to get this baby out, right? :haha:

Celine-I only wish it was so easy to pop mine back in. They are mostly external ones so pushing them back in isn't an option. The dr did say he's consider snipping of the two biggest ones at some point after my delivery because they've been pretty prominent (though not this swollen) since DS was born almost 5 years ago and nothing I've done has made them go away. They shrink to a certain size and then stay there til I have GI issues causing them to swell/bleed.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw celine I'm so sorry for your MW, you do mean one of her patients had a still birth? It's such a shame that these things happen.

Glad your heomhorroids (sp??) are a bit better.

Dairymomma and moltal what's callophyllum?

Still getting the odd pain here and there, more BH. I don't think it necessarily means anything will happen soon but I'm hoping it at least means it might happen before they schedule my ELCS at 41+5!


----------



## Timewaster

Moltal - awww. Hope you have your baby by 4th of July. Sending lots of labor dust your way.

Had my doctors appt today, no progress from last week. She was saying she wished my cervix was shorter as it will be easier to induce then. I still don't have an induction date. She wants to check next Wednesday and then give me one.

Howev err n doc did give me a few options, none of them work well rhough. Get induced on 6th evenong, 8th evening or 10th evening.


----------



## celine

Bailey the mw herself lost the baby :(

I had slight bleeding but sadly it was hemerroid related arrggh!


----------



## Damita

I'm due 30th July :)


----------



## celine

Hi Damita! My birthday is the 31st its a great day hehe :)

Aft my sons party yesterday i thoughts id go into labour cos im ready for it but im still here.
Mind you with both my kiddos waters broke on 39+6 so hooefully soon!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw celine that's so sad about your fave MW, I can understand if she's unsure if she can continue being a MW. 

Timewaster I'm sorry you've had no further progress. I've got my MW today so hoping maybe I will have but doubt it. Even though I've had these pains on and off my little man still seems strangely high up, but then again I'm so short he just always feels like he's in my ribs anyway lol!


----------



## alex_22

Full term today for me so in currently sat on my ball with a cup of RLT giving my boobs a rub :S bet I look normal! I am getting some pretty tense BH so somethings working x


----------



## Timewaster

Congratulations, Alex! 

I barely slept all night sue to period cramps and a dull backache... kept falling asleep just to be woken up with pain. 

Baby is moving fine and I'm sure I'm not in labor. I'm not getting contractions and at my doc appt yesterday, my doc was not happy because my cervix had made no progress since last week... so have no idea what in the world is happening to me..

Any of you ladies have any insight?


----------



## celine

Timewaster sounds like baby is keeping you on ur toes.
Good luck alex! Nipple stimulation and curry for tonight?

Afm, was in hospital to check on baby as hadnt had movement in 12 hours, all ok thankfully but i was a bit stressed for a while. Saw hb, saw baby move on ultrasound even and fluid was checked etc. so all ok!
Unrelated though but with dd i had little movements at one stage and had fetal monitoring also on 39 weeks exact, she was born 6 days later.


----------



## Timewaster

That sounds scary, Celine. Not being able to feel baby move but I'm glad everything is fine and you never know maybe baby is preparing to come out soon. :)

Yea, I'm so tired now. All I want to do is sleep but lying down makes the cramps worse. Gosh. Please if this is really labor, then progress and if not then leave me alone.


----------



## baileybubs

Yay for being term Alex!! Keep bouncing!!

Timewaster I really hope it is labour for you, I hate when you get those pains and then they just fizzle! 

Celine I'm glad all is ok! Must have been quite scary not feeling any movement for so long!

My MW appt was rubbish. Well it wasn't, it was good in the fact that all is normal, my BP, sample all fine. My fundal height is one lower again at 37cm this week but I'm guessing that's just coz he is lower down. Disappointed coz she said he's on the brim of being engaged which sucks! Was hoping she'd say he was engaged but she did say that in second pregnancies (and third etc) babies don't tend to engage til last minute. Still left me feeling a bit downhearted that it's nowhere near happening. 
I asked her about a sweep next week and she said no, they (meaning MWs) apparently aren't allowed to do them before 40 weeks at all! So now I won't be seen again til I see the consultant at 40+2 when she will do a sweep and book my ELCS.


----------



## celine

Timewaster how are those cramps? Hope they dont fizzle out...
Bailey urgh how frustrating for you. I said to dh in the car why cant the mw have a magic device they put on ur skin and it can beep and indicate when you will go into labour!
They told me at hospital she is partly engaged..wtf is that supposed to mean? Not helpfull!


----------



## baileybubs

I know it's the waiting that's worse isn't it? Not knowing when they will come. I keep trying to tell myself to focus on when I'd have the ELCS and countdown til then, and if he comes before then then great, bonus! But every time I get more cramps and backache etc I can't help but think oooh maybe it will be sooner! Wish id stop getting my hopes up!


----------



## alex_22

Celine I tried a tub of chilli with my pizza last night and nothing just a bit of an upset stomach this morning, glad everything is ok with your baby and hopefully its a sign that she's planning her exit,

Bailey I think I'm just as gutted about the sweep thing as you I was planning on going down to my midwife on monday and demanding one lol, if I knew what I was doing I'd give myself one but I wouldn't even know where to start lol

Timewaster I wouldn't worry much about your cervix I think it can go either way as in you could sit at 4cm for weeks or go from 0cm to established labour pretty quickly I know its still frustrating to hear that your body isn't even trying but were so close now ladies before we know it we will be covered in poo, pee and sick lol oh the joys :) x


----------



## alex_22

And when I say poo, pee and sick I don't even mean the babies! Labour can get pretty messy haha!! X


----------



## celine

alex_22 said:


> And when I say poo, pee and sick I don't even mean the babies! Labour can get pretty messy haha!! X

:thumbup: i didnt even think about the babies i totally knew u mewnt labour haha.

My dd was so testy today :( i kept thinking really i am about to have another?? 
Anyway she went to bed at 5:45pm....


----------



## baileybubs

alex_22 said:


> And when I say poo, pee and sick I don't even mean the babies! Labour can get pretty messy haha!! X

Haha I knew you meant labour too lol! During my last the MW tried to discreetly clean me up after pooping (sorry tmi) coz I hadn't a clue, and my df came over and said "you just did a poo", the MW tapped him on the head with his newspaper and told him off for telling me haha!!! I was like "cheers Hun you didn't have to tell me that I'd have quite happily spent the rest of my life not knowing!!" Lol :rofl:

Aw hope your dd is in a better mood tomorrow celine, my dd is just being plain mischievous today! I'm sure she does it on purpose coz she knows I have no energy!

Alex you are braver than me trying chilli! I am debating trying a curry but I get an upset stomach (IBS) if I have curry usually so can't bring myself to risk it lol!!

I wanted to try dtd last night but my df was being an ass and falling asleep (how dare he lol!!). He usually stays up til 2am playing Xbox or does stupid things like getting drunk til 3.30am like he did last week, but on our evening off together (he works evenings) he is falling asleep on the sofa at 9pm!! Grrrr!

Timewaster sorry I think you've already told us this but I've forgotten, why are you being induced if baby hasn't arrived by next week? I really hope those signs were things getting going for you!


----------



## alex_22

My oh never let's me forget I did haha!! And that I farted lol honest he's a pain! I've just had a nandos style tea and it was HOT!! Not expecting it to do much other than upset my stomach, I wish I didn't feel so huge and hot and tired cause I wouldn't mind trying to dtd x


----------



## Timewaster

Hey ladies. I'm still here. I did alot of walking and everything but still cramping. It is not getting worse or better. 

But like I said, I doubt I'm in labor. I was looking at the dates that I could have potentially conceived (I know the day you dtd might not be the same day you conceived) but you could not have possibly conceived before you dtd. Lol. So based on that judgment, I highly doubt I'll go into labor before july 1st. 

Baileybubs - I'm going to have an elective induction. The reason is my parents will be in town from 7th to 12th july and will look after my two daughters while I'm at the hospital. So, I feel under pressure to have my baby by my due date. 

Unfortunately, my doctor will be out of town from 3rd july to 12th july and so offered to induce me on 2nd july when I'll be 39 weeks. 

I declined that offer, 39 weeks is too early. I want to give the baby as much time as possible to cook..

Sorry for the extremely long story. What I'm trying to say is I want to be induced on 8th July, my due date (but keep changing my mind on whether I want to get induced or not)


----------



## alex_22

Well I'm currently sat in hospital not for anything to do with me or baby but my 3yr old son has managed to get hold of a bottle of calpol open it and drink some :S seriously what 3yr old can open a bottle of calpol :( we have to stay in over night so they can take bloods at 1am to see how much he's actually managed to drink, praying it isn't a lot!! This is the second time we've been in for him drinking something he shouldn't :( I feel like a terrible mam for not being more careful I never in a million years thought he would be able to open a bottle of calpol so left it on the top of the stairs while I had a shower and he's reached through his baby gate and gotten hold of it :( :( x


----------



## dairymomma

Alex-don't beat yourself up about this. Kids can get into ANYTHING. I've had to call poison control a few times because my kids have eaten things they shouldn't have. DS ate a few ibuprofens and licked the coating off a few more. They said the amount he got wasn't enough to do any damage but I had to keep an eye on him. DD eats those watercolor paint patties and marker tips if I don't keep them up high...Like taped to the middle of the ceiling as she can climb on top even the fridge now...:dohh: You can't keep an eye on them all the time and I shudder to think of what my kids have picked up and eaten/drank without my knowledge. It doesn't make you a bad mom.

In response to a pp question on caullophylum. It's an herb that can trigger uterine contractions and it's supposed to help in much the same way as RLT. I know it's good for helping the uterus contract down and expell the placenta after birth.

AFM- Dr appt today and bp was up yet again. 130/93 and feet still fairly swollen but my weight was only up 1.5lb, no protein in my pee, I'm measuring right on and my bp was down to 123/82 before I left the office so he said all is okay. Just if I start having signs of high bp, I need to check it and lay down, drink some water, take it easy. If my bp goes back down, I am fine. If it stays high after an hour, I need to go in. But he's not thinking pre-e. Just heat and the point of pg I'm at. Dr didn't check me and I didn't push it. I did have some spotting this morning that got me excited but it turned out to be hemorrhoids, not show. Boo. DH keeps telling me I'll go to 40 weeks and I honestly think I will. It's just so frustrating when I keep having these bouts of nausea and period cramps every evening for a couple hours and my BH are getting SUPER intense (but not ouchy). It's like, if I'm not going to go NOW, then why have the extra pain and discomfort? Why can't I just start cramping and aching when it's time to go? Argh...If I have to deal with this for another 3 weeks, I'm going to go nuts!


----------



## celine

Dairymomma yes i feel you going nuts with all these false signs urgh! I feel most crampy everynight and i think right this is it and then im awake in the morning feeling like nothing happened. I went to bed early last night after the kids went down thinking maybe dd was so evil cos she senses something is going on etc...nope!

Alex dont feel bad about ds, my ds had to go to hospital when i was preg with dd for maybe eatng mushrooms from the garden..also a few weeks ago i took dd to socs simply cos she was t aleeping and i was getting pissed off and exhausted, hubby was sure if was an ear nfection but i wanted to prove him wrong so i took her and felt so smug when doc said it wasnt ear infection but...she had pnemonia! Almost had to do an overnight in hospital and i felt like he must of thought i was the worst mum ever.

Labour dust for this weekend girlies! For those of you beleiving in the full moon theory and labour i see there is one only in two weeks i hope i dont go over!


----------



## alex_22

Thanks for reasuring me ladies means a lot, he had to get bloods taken at 2am and it was horific! Because hed fallen asleep I had to wake him up so he was already less than impressed! Blood everywhere from him keep moving and him screaming asking me to help him has knocked my stomach sick I'm in tears just writing this! Never ever again do I want to see my child go through that because of a silly mistake I've made! Feel like the poor thing is suffering because of me :( I'm sure he mustnt of drank too much because they haven't been back round to see him and they have a tap in his hand incase he needed treatment, looking forward to getting out cuddling up on the sofa with a dvd and kissing his chops off all day long x


----------



## celine

Alex. Ur ds and my dd are almost the same age! She was due July 12 and came July 11 :)


----------



## alex_22

Finnley was due on the 18th but come on the 7th, I'm due on the 17th this time fingers crossed she doesn't come on the 7th too lol well were finally home :) the doctor who come out to discharge us was a bit arsey, he wouldn't believe me when I told him the lid was on the calpol, I wouldn't lie about it being on because if I hadn't seen it for myself I probably wouldn't believe he could have getting into it either, I think my health visitor will probably have something to say when she comes out on thursday I really can't blame her though twice this year he's had to spend the night because of drinking something I really do need to be more careful! I've been round and baby proofed the whole house while ds ate his dinner and now I'm hoping he will sit still long enough for me to have a cup of coffee! X


----------



## baileybubs

I agree don't best yourself up Hun, who would know he'd be able to get into it? My dd can reach hers where I put it in her room so I'm gonna move it now! Always thought she'd never get in it! My dd gets into everything and you have to have eyes in the back of your head, as others have said I dread to think what she's actually put in her mouth when I've not been looking! Caught her trying to eat a penny last week! No idea where it came from either!


----------



## alex_22

I really really can't understand how he has managed to get into it! The lid was definitely definitely on it I can put my life on it that it was on and on properly, the doctor wasn't having any of it I can't really say I blame him it is kind of impossible to believe and had I not seen it for myself I would question it, I'm so pleased to finally be home and tucked up in bed already lol, one of the nurses we seen was asking wierd questions like if he had any brothers or sisters and any pets :S seems pretty irrelevant to ask if he has any pets, it wasn't just general talk though she was jotting it down lol, ah when we got home finnley decided to shove 3 maoam pinball sweets in his mouth and would he hell spit them out I had to keep his head down and shout pretty loud to get him to do it I thought great this is all I need!! To be going back through an hour later because he's bloody choking lol! I need some kalms this child has got me on edge lol he's going to have me in an early grave!! God help me when there's 2 ill never get a break from worrying X


----------



## celine

Lol alex is he tryng to send you into early labour?

Have had at least two loose bowel movements again (the joys of labour watch right?) but not much else...boring!


----------



## dairymomma

Alex-it's just the age. My 2 year old literally climbed up on the fridge to get the scissors I'd hidden under a pile of stuff on the f-a-r side. She then proceeded to chop her hair to pieces. Totally unsalvageable hair cut. And I had JUST trimmed her brother's chop job hair cut the day before so it looked relatively nice and cute again. :dohh: When those kids want to get into something, there's almost nothing stopping them. Don't beat yourself up.

AFM-positive signs all around today. Pretty sure I've lost two rather large chunks of my plug and that last one looked like there was some bloody show in it. :happydance: The chiro was adjusting my back and she said she could tell I'm ready to go any day and ever since that adjustment, I've been having super strong BH and tingly/achy feelings on my cervix. Back cramps are off and on, but nothing regular or particularly bad. Trouble is all of these signs don't necessarily mean I'll be going into actual labor anytime soon. Boo...So FX things kick into gear and I have this baby this weekend. Otherwise, I'd prefer for this all to stop until labor is really ready to start.


----------



## baileybubs

That all sounds good dairy momma! Hopefully it's not just your body getting into gear weeks beforehand! I agree that all these signs and pains can go away if it ain't gonna b the real thing!


----------



## dairymomma

*sigh* I'm ready to give up. After my chiro appt, I lost those two huge chunks of my plug and had some pink/red on one so I figured this was it. Especially since I had period like cramping in my back that was radiating to my lower belly. This kept up, even though it was really irregular (nothing longer than 30 seconds and coming every 30 seconds to 15 minutes) and pretty mild. I was hoping that walking around at work would kick things into gear. Only it didn't! Back ache pretty much went away, contractions got slower (every 20-30 minutes) and after picking up in intensity a few times, they completely stopped. I now only have a back ache and and some pretty mild pinchy, stretchy feelings every now and then in my cervix. This sucks! Why can't I just go into labor if I'm going to go into labor? What's up with all this false start business? :dohh: I'm really starting to think DH's teasing is right and I really will have an August 1st baby...


----------



## baileybubs

I'm having a similar morning dairy momma. I've currently got period type pains, backache and getting BHs. I'm just trying to ignore it coz I've had the same going on most nights recently. Just gets frustrating when it turns into nothing!

Is it another sign getting bad insomnia? The last 3 nights I've had an even worse time sleeping! I've been wide awake at 3am and nothing helps me get back to sleep. 

Sigh, not long left ladies, it seems like an eternity but we can't stay pregnant forever!!!


----------



## alex_22

I think he is celine! Kid eh who would have them haha!!

Dairymomma I remember when my little brother was little (about4-5) he managed to get hold of some scissors and butcher his hair then the next day playing up in his room managed to find something to tie round his neck then tied it to the banister and jumped down the stairs :O trying to be superman! Kids are crazy!! My nerves really can't be dealing with it all haha.

Fingers crossed for everyone showing signs of impending labour just 3 more days and were into july :) for the fortune teller to be right freya would have to make an escape before then :S x


----------



## dairymomma

No baby yet. Bah. Woke up this morning with nothing. Absolutely NOTHING going on. Poo. And so far, only a few minor 'maybe' signs-slightly increased discharge but no more show (Not even enough to need a liner.), another bowel 'clear out' but that's becoming normal, strong BH but nothing regular, and the ever present backache. I know it's only a few more days til July but I was really hoping my 3 weeks early pattern would hold and I'd have a June baby instead. And now I feel like because I was hoping/wishing/wanting/EXPECTING to go 3 weeks early SO badly, it's not going to happen. It's like waiting to get my bfp all over again and man, this stinks...Esp when you have labor signs and contractions going on. Erg.

Bailey-I'm not sure if insomnia is a sign or not but I was up every 2-3 hours last night. Just went pee and climbed back into bed but then I was up at 6am ready and raring to go. No reason to be up that early but I was. Only trouble was DH wasn't ready to get up yet and I couldn't do any housework or make too much noise for fear I'd wake him up. He came in super late last night because he had to work and I didn't want to disturb him. It doesn't help that our bedroom is currently shoe-horned into our living room as the electrician is doing some wiring work on our old bedroom and our new bedrooms aren't fully wired either. So anything I did aside from sit on my butt and read was going to be disturbing DH's rest. So I couldn't even get dishes or laundry done. 

*sigh* I just need the next days or weeks to go by so this baby comes out. It's not helping when I think that I only have a week before my kids come home and I was REALLY hoping to have this baby before they arrived back.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I have been reading but have not had much to say. 

I am frustrated with my OB who has been saying I would be induced during 39 weeks and is now saying July 13th ish. Which makes me 41+1. Which normally wouldn't be bad but I am insulin dependent diabetic (during pregnancy) and I know the risks for that go up a lot each week after 38. I just want my little man here and safe. 

I have noticed some BH becoming a lot stronger and more in my back and even some into my hips. I had one last night that hung on for awhile. Them seem to be worst when I am resting or laying down. I have not had any mucus plug loss or anything. I am feeling so discouraged. At my 38 week appointment I was still dilated to a 1.5, 50% effaced and high and soft so no change from my 37 week appointment. My Bishop score was only a 6 and I need an 8 to be a candidate for induction at the hospital so that also wasn't very helpful. 

Sorry for the long whine. I don't like telling DH because he just gets upset and I am upset enough.


----------



## celine

Oh no dairymomma! I thought for sure when i saw u updated pn here there would be something going on :(
I also feel like bcos i was so sure i wouldnt hit 40 weeka that now i probably will go over grrr.
I thought i had some extra thick cm today and then dd got a fever and my focus went to her poor thng, i couldnt possibly allow myself to go into labour right now cos that girl needs her mama.


----------



## ferozi12

So...natural labor didn't happen in spite of lots of signs so I'm being admitted tomorrow evening! Will be given my blood clotting meds and then induced in about 24 hours! Will try and keep you ladies updated, I am a FTM hoping for an epidural free induction so please pray for me!! Just so ready to meet our little guy though. Treated myself to a spa day today and hoping I'm able to get some sleep now, too excited/nervous though!


----------



## ferozi12

Wow that had so many exclamation marks lol, can you tell my state of mind? :D


----------



## krissie328

Good luck tomorrow! That is so exciting. I can't wait for an update. :D


----------



## baileybubs

Krissie I can understand your worry and upset Hun, but try not to let yourself get stressed as it can't be good for you or baby. I hope things start soon for you Hun. You should talk to your oh though and help each other together, he's there to support you.

Ferozi good luck Hun! I can tell you are excited and nervous, it's a weird feeling, like you don't know which one you feel more, excitement or nerves!!! But I am sure you will be great!


----------



## dairymomma

Krissie-It's a tough spot to be in. Has your doctor said why he wants to hold off for those extra 2 weeks? If you have a prior health issue and the risks go up after 38 weeks, I can't see why it would be beneficial for you to go over. 

Ferozi-good luck tomorrow! Maybe there will be a bunch of us who aren't on for a few days then a flurry of Baby Is HERE! updates...Wouldn't that be great? :haha: (Can you tell what MY frame of mind is at the moment? :haha:)

Still nothing new to report. Just the same old, same old backache and minor period like cramps that don't do diddly squat. I'm resigned to going longer and it's hard because with my other kids, I already had a baby at this point. :nope: Grrr...


----------



## HopefulFairy

Good luck Ferozi!! How exciting!!! Must be nice knowing end is near  and day spa :D Sounds wonderful lol!

Dairymama - what I have been taught as a medical student is that you should induce a diabetic patient around 40 weeks as risk to baby is higher when you go past due date, not 38 weeks. Maybe you could see if you could push induction date sooner? You might go into labour before then . Cross fingers for you

Still no labour for me yet though plenty of BH, period like cramps, back pain and just being crazy emotional. I cry at drop of a hat but feeling a bit under pressure at the moment. Before due date in 11 days I have 5 job interviews for starting work next year and I also have 2 med school exams. All I want to do is relax but instead so busy. 

Also I am a little worried as baby is facing posterior and I really want to have a natural drug free birth. Worried about pain and possibility of intervention if she doesn't turn. 

Crossing fingers we all have little babies in our arms soon x


----------



## krissie328

HopefulFairy said:


> Dairymama - what I have been taught as a medical student is that you should induce a diabetic patient around 40 weeks as risk to baby is higher when you go past due date, not 38 weeks. Maybe you could see if you could push induction date sooner? You might go into labour before then . Cross fingers for you

Thanks, there is so much different information out there. I am hoping to go on my own soon as it will probably be a better experience than induction.


----------



## celine

Ferozi good luck, you will have your sweet baby here in no time and really it doesnt matter how xxx

I had a night to remind me of the newborn times...dd had fever and no meds wouldnt twke it away, lots of crying and not much sleep from me :(


----------



## dairymomma

Absolutely no labor signs today. I think the other day's signs were actually due to the adjustment and not that I'm actually going to go into labor soon. I'm resigned to the fact that I'm having a July baby, not the June baby I was wishing for. *sigh* It just stinks because the timing would be perfect-kids are gone for another week, DH isn't super busy, and DH's family is pretty much all in town so everyone would get to see baby before they head back home. Guess it's just TOO perfect so that's a good sign that it WON'T be happening, right? :dohh:


----------



## krissie328

I have the opposite of good timing right now with hubby starting his new job tomorrow. I have been having irregular contractions all night and a lot of pressure. I am hoping to make it to next weekend at least hubby will have 3 days off, but considering he was off the last two weeks I am doubting it.


----------



## celine

Babies have a way with timing!

With dd my mil was over from south africa for 6 very painfull weeks, she booked a 10 day trip to the uk and left when i was 38 weeks preg returning the day before my edd, well i was so sure dd would be early. Dh and i tried everything once she left! Do you know he left on the bus then tran on the hour trip to meet them on their return and i had gone to bed depressed when the contractions started? I was SO pissed off. They arrived home to me almost 8cm dilated according to mw and then mil had the ordacity to whine about the wet bathroom (i laboured in the shower)
Seriously?

Editted to say...dd fever is fnally gone phew! I am a beleiver that in the wild when a mammel labours she will stop her labours if she feels threatened and move herself to safety before cpntinuing labour, so when dd started the fever i knew i wouldnt have a baby this weekend. I do however want a July baby, so tomorrow night its dtd night!


----------



## Cuddle4

Hello Mommies,

I am baby watching as well for July. My due date is July 28th but my babies normally come during the 38th week so I'm Thinking this one may do the same! My Braxton hicks have been stronger the past week and my hips have ached a little more... But overall I feel pretty good.. Still walk just about every day, still working (although next week is my last week) and still taking the kids to events around the city. This is our fourth and last kid and to be honest (and I know this sounds ridiculous) but this pregnancy still seems a little surreal! It absolutely Flew by with no major problems at all besides that aggravating nausea that took forever to go away at the beginning, but even with that, there was no vomiting, so it was tolerable. Lol I haven't had an ultrasound since 20 weeks so I do wonder what he is looking like in there now.. God willing we will see in 2 weeks! Right now I'm uncluttering our little home and getting some things in place for his arrival.. It's Not all laid out like it was with his siblings, but we are trying lol.


----------



## kuriazuri

Hi everyone! Just read through all the pages :) I swore by the time I got to the last one there would be at least 1 baby announcement!

My due date has changed a few times this pregnancy, so I have no idea when he plans on making a grand enterence, although I was in l&d week before last dialated to 3 cm and contracting off and on for 8 hours! (Sooo strange) 

With my daughter I just remember being so tired the days before and then my water broke as I was (attempting) to roll over in bed and 6 hours later she was here. Kinda hoping for the same. When your water breaks first it's easy because you know you're in labor! She was born at 39w 2d. At my last check I had shrank back to about 1 cm. so I'm not sure anything is ready yet. 

Emotional roller coster here and I totally hear you all on the uselessness of DH! He comes home, eats, sits with us for bedtime stories, we watch tv and he goes to bed. I get up with Eden in the morning and he sleeps till 20 min before he has to leave for work. Not very helpful when it comes to the house. I've been putting aside cash tho and plan on hiring a housekeeper next month. I'm not going to stress about bottles and dishes and vacuuming this time around. 

Feeling like a bad mommy because I can't chase her around and I get so frustrated when she runs away! Ready to be able to catch her before she pees on the floor/wipes jelly hands all over everything/throws jewelry in the trash can...ahhhhh! 

I think I'm most stressed about having two little ones. One is hard enough. :/ this baby wasn't planned (well by me anyways...I think hubby was secretly trying) I wanted to wait one more year... This time round I'm going to ask for and/or hire as much help as I need instead of trying to do it all on my own.


----------



## alex_22

Today I've spent the whole day bricking it over labour! I've suffered with anxiety for as long as I can remember but I've never done anything about it I've always just pushed it to one side and rode through the day times but its got me mentally exhausted today! Its always bad when my lo is poorly and he's had a couple of weeks of not being well with viral infections, colds then the hospital visit has just got my head in bits! I can't help but panic over the fact that someone could be coming out to see me tomorrow over it (it hasn't been mentioned that someone will but I know they can if they feel like they need too) I've even asked oh to take the day off work on thursday for when my hv is out because I'm so worried about what she's going to say, I was so excited about labour and meeting my baby until that night spent in hospital :( its knocked me for 6 and I can't shake off the anxiety :S my appetite has been poor ever since, I've felt sick 24/7 not sleeping well so I'm spending most of the day shattered which is making me ratty with my oh, god I can't wait to get this hv visit over with and baby freya here so I can calm the hell down!! I've got no signs of labour other that the way I'm feeling, I started feeling like this just before I gave birth to finnley I ended up running my bp high through all the stress and worry, I'm at the mw tomorrow and I'm expecting my bp to be high with all the worrying I've done x


----------



## kuriazuri

Oh Alex that sounds very unpleasant :( I hope the home visit doesn't happen, and if it does it goes smoothly and is over fast. I had terrible post partum anxiety with Eden, and am hoping to avoid it through meditation and other techniques I learned in therapy. I've had to set aside time to meditate during the last couple of weeks because I can feel the anxiety rising. Have you tried meditation? There are a million videos on youtube that can help- visualizations are alway really good too. Best of Luck!


----------



## dairymomma

Celine-I agree with your theory. With DD, I knew DH couldn't bring me to the hospital the day I went into labor until he finished chores that evening. I had irregular contractions all day but as soon as his work was winding down and I could see he'd have time to bring me, BAM!, my contractions started to regulate and we were at the hospital 1.5 hours later. DD was born 4 hours after I was admitted.

We tried the 'dtd method' of labor induction last night. I can say that the nip stimulation gave me *some* contractions but as soon as DH stopped, they stopped too. Was really hoping things would pick up again this afternoon but nothing happened today so that method was a dud for me. Sigh. This pg seems never-ending...


----------



## celine

We dtd but nothing happenening :) 
Dd was not feverish last night but being very difficult sbout bedtime so the stress was high...like how the hell am i gonna cope with her and a newborn! Thankfully my five yr old sleeps thru.


----------



## moltal213

Hello ladies sounds like everyone is getting sore n tired I'm just happy because I've beat my gynae's prediction pf 36 weeks .. So yay to being 37weeks !! :wohoo: 

Celine my goodness I envy u ..u really are a miracle worker with ur children n being pregnant !! 

As for me: legs r killing me !! Had bad pain in my bum lol lay down slept n it went away .. 

I must admit I've been sleeping very well even with the pain n .. I honestly don't know how u ladies r dtd its the last thing on my mind I think the last time was 24 weeks lol ... 

As for somethin funny lol

Spoiler
everytime I fart o give my baby a fright lol she jumps out of my stomach aha funniest thing ever!!
4 days till my internal :cry:


----------



## celine

Hurray molta for 37 weeks xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol moltal that made me giggle! My ds's movements make me trump haha!!
And yay for 37 weeks hun thats great!!

Welcome to the new ladies! Hope you are all well and not as tired as I feel!

Alex I'm sorry you are feeling so anxious hun, I know how hard it can be as I suffer bouts of anxiety at times too, and I know it wont help me saying dont worry, coz its so hard to switch off! But you are a great mum and your son knows that and so does your oh, you will be a great mum to your dd too, try to focus on that hun. And do not worry about the HV at all, my friend was recently really upset by one but at the end of the day all that matters is that our children are healthy happy and loved and your son is. 

Well this morning I have had quite a lot of BH and a few pains but again nothing to really bother about, I told df this morning that I dont see our son arriving anytime in the next 2 weeks and reckon he'll arrive either just before ELCS at 41+5 or I will end up actually having the ELCS. Every day is just the same, tired, pains, BH, backacke......every day repeat and nothing different lol. Oh well, maximum of 20 days til ELCS!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and ladies who tried dtd, hopefully i will be trying that tonight with df, he keeps getting home too late for us to try though, but if not tonight deffo tomorrow as its his day off!!!


----------



## celine

Having lots of cramps today...dont know if its cos we dtd? Im moving at a snails pace today and just want the day to end so i can lie down!


----------



## baileybubs

Me too celine! I just had a quick lie down whilst dd napped but it took me ages to get comfy and then as I was ready to drop off she woke up. And now I feel ten times worse!! I'm counting down the hours til bedtime!!!


----------



## dairymomma

Well, I hope dtd works/worked for you other ladies because it sure didn't do a thing for me. I may just jump DH when he comes home tonight though just to see if something triggers. Nothing happening thus far. Just some odd, off twingey things. Not BH but not labor pains either. Just weird. Guess I'll have to see if something develops but not counting on it. Thinking Wednesday would be the day if I'm going by inconveniece and timing. My in-laws will be gone and it's supposed to be a good work day for the farm so everyone else will be busy, busy, busy. Even me. And actually that would put me at 38+1 which is coincidentally when I went in with my son if you go by my lmp and not the ultrasound measurements. 

Gah! I think I want to have this baby a wee bit too much and I'm grasping at straws...:dohh:


----------



## krissie328

I think we are gonna try to dtd on wed to see if anything happens. I want this baby this weekend! I will be 40 weeks on Sarurday. I am getting lots of painful bh/cramps whatever they are so hoping I am progressing and dtd will tip the scales in my favor. I am also going to try to do some walking every day sinc hubby is back to work and not insisting I rest all the time.


----------



## celine

Dairymomma this is the last few days of madness we go thru, im also trying to reason with myself over every single "sign" but if im honest, no mucus plug,no bh...just some crampiness which is likely for running after the kids....


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hey ladies mind if I join. We're due 24th July, had my midwife appointment today & she said baby is so very low, she could bearly feel it's head. Slight pain in pubic bone but that's it. I don't believe baby is coming any time soon but who knows. I'd prefer not to go over. Oh just another little thing it's our first baby & were team yellow so suprise for us, both bags mine & babies packed :thumbup:


----------



## dairymomma

Celine-exactly. I've had some signs of labor but nothing has triggered it yet. I've lost at least 3 pieces of my plug, had possible spotting/bloody show twice, and prodormal labor pains but nothing else has happened. And if I hear one more person say "But you are still SO early" I'm going to smack them. Seriously, I KNOW I'm still early by 2 weeks and I KNOW it's best for baby to stay in there as long as possible but come on, can you really blame me for feeling super ready to be done when I've had not one but two kids at 37 weeks, I've had pre-labor signs for going on a week now, and (if you count my last two losses) I've literally been pregnant for the last 15 months??? Sigh.


----------



## celine

Hi bumblebee :)

Dairymomma ive been pregnant for 15m too! Lmp was 28 april :p 

Ok for the first time ever i ink i have lost some plug...ive never noticed it in any pregnancies before but i also know ppl lose their plug and dont go into labour (ahem dairymomma)


----------



## SassyGee

Hi ladies, thought I'd join y'all! Due in 10 days and extremely anxious and don't want to go over. As of last week my cervix has not changed, Im assuming closed and all that jive. Ugh, so annoying. I've only actually gone for a walk a 2x in the last 3wks. For the most part I'm still pretty active tho I do tucker out quickly. Dtd will do no good for me as I'm in a lesbian relationship but best of luck to y'all who are trying ;)! I tried some nipple stimulation with breast pump early but that resulted in nada. I did each nipple for about 30min each and took a 1hr break. I've read conflicting things on how long to do it so idk lol. I've a dr appt this afternoon and I'm gonna go ahead and book an induction for this boy to vacate! Maybe by doing that he'll come on his own before then. I've had BH on and off for last few wks but no loss of plug or real cramps. Praying the dr gives me some good news today...


----------



## baileybubs

Hi bumblebee and sassygee!

Sassy I believe the orgasm itself also produces oxytocin which has a role in labour too so dtd could still help you :winkwink:

Bumblebee that's good that baby is so low! Apparently my ds is only just on the brim so not really engaged yet :-(

Dairy momma I get your frustration, I had a loss, then a 3 month break, then my dd, then a 5 month break and now ds so I've spent the best part of the last 2 and a half years being pregnant! So over it now! And of course we know every day helps but the discomfort at this stage is unbearable and we are allowed to want it over by now!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh and yay for losing some plug celine, hope it means something! I think all of us are having too many signs for nothing at all to be happening fr us!!!

Alex are you ok you've been quiet today? Everything ok with ds?


----------



## Damita

Arugh I feel so heavy - the pressure down there is killing me


----------



## alex_22

I'm so thankful I have you ladies to talk to! A problem shared is a problem halved! No one come out today so that's good, fingers crossed its my usual hv that comes out thursday because she's lovely and I know she will just tell me what I have to be told as nicely as she can (her visit is to do with the baby but she will mention it) mw appointment went well today bp was high like I thought it would be but I explained about getting nervous about birth and finnley and how the same thing happened days before I went into labour last time she said it isn't high enough to need to do a 24 hour check but doesn't want to leave me 2 weeks so I'm back in a week, baby is still only 1/5 engaged and right up in my ribs! Fingers crossed I'm not going to be kept waiting much longer now 38 weeks is a nice time to be born haha!! I've done finnley a little goody bad today for while I'm in labour just filled it with lots and lots of sweets a dvd some pencils and a colouring book and I'm going to get a few little toys for him to go in and he won't even notice I'm gone lol x


----------



## alex_22

Baileybubs I've just seen your post lol as you can see I'm fine just had a busy day cleaning all morning incase someone did come out then shopping and midwife earlier in the afternoon and then me and oh took ds up my cousins because he wanted a 'water fight' with his big cousin fair to say he was less than impressed when his 9 year old cousin managed to absolutely soak him and he couldn't get him back haha daddy stepped up and soaked him for him though lol then we did our usual walk around the field with him and the dog at tea time so its been none stop today x


----------



## alex_22

Its july :D we will (hopefully) all have our babies this month!! :D


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hi SassyGee, 

I too am due on the 10th and also in lesbian relationship and don't want to go past due date. Fingers crossed for both of us! Is this your first? It is for us. SO exciting to meet the little one soon!!!



SassyGee said:


> Hi ladies, thought I'd join y'all! Due in 10 days and extremely anxious and don't want to go over. As of last week my cervix has not changed, Im assuming closed and all that jive. Ugh, so annoying. I've only actually gone for a walk a 2x in the last 3wks. For the most part I'm still pretty active tho I do tucker out quickly. Dtd will do no good for me as I'm in a lesbian relationship but best of luck to y'all who are trying ;)! I tried some nipple stimulation with breast pump early but that resulted in nada. I did each nipple for about 30min each and took a 1hr break. I've read conflicting things on how long to do it so idk lol. I've a dr appt this afternoon and I'm gonna go ahead and book an induction for this boy to vacate! Maybe by doing that he'll come on his own before then. I've had BH on and off for last few wks but no loss of plug or real cramps. Praying the dr gives me some good news today...


----------



## kuriazuri

Had some seriously strong contractions all night last night after DTD and inserting EPO. They weren't regular or even very frequent but man they were doing some work! It's as if I could feel them dilating and effacing my cervix. They all woke me up so I barely slept, but happy to feel like my body is working toward labor! I just know it's almost time :D :D Excited but scared about the double balancing act. My friends who have toddlers and babies post such cute videos of their toddler giving the baby love, or making him laugh. Those cheer me up :)


----------



## celine

So i went to bed early so sure labour would start but niooo...her e i am. I had clear put after the bit of plug and tmi but the clear out looked like teething poop ewwww.

Also didnt tell hubby as didnt want to panick him then he got home real late from work so no dtd :(
So yes its july! Baby arriving this month! This morning we have the preschool party for dd, and then i swear im ready!


----------



## Bumblebee24

Yippy happy July ladies :happydance: lets work on get these babies out, even though am pretty sure mine won't come till mid late july


----------



## alex_22

Celine I can't believe your still here! I thought for sure your baby would have come by now keeping you on your toes though by the sounds of it! Not long now ladies I keep expecting this labour to mirror my first and wake up every morning thinking if todays the day my waters will break right now, it would be ideal to labour during the day I'd feel loads better about leaving lo during the day as I know he would settle anywhere no bother he's just a fussy little thing on a night, no labour signs here just the high bp could be something to go by, fingers crossed it is and she will be here in a few days not counting on it though x


----------



## baileybubs

Yes happy July ladies!!! We will have our babies this month!!! 

Celine I agree with Alex I thought you'd be in labour by now!

Alex glad you're ok, I know you were worried a lot the other day but glad you feel better!

Kerauzi I had a night like that last night, constant aching pain and lots of contraction like pains keeping me awake. I was also very alert and couldn't get to sleep and I swear that I could feel the contractions having an effect on my cervix too!
So I was well disappointed when I woke up and it had all stopped and I hadn't been woken in the night with proper contractions!! I feel like it might be soon too but then I don't wanna get my hopes up and tell myself it's all in my imagination!

Hopeful how's everything going with your baby now? I know there were a couple of worried for a while but is all looking ok now?


----------



## moltal213

July :wohoo: .. 

Celine I'm having a thought bak to the hemarroids.. How on earth did u put it bak lol? .. Didn't know that was possible .. 

Alex I'm sure all will b fine :hugs: I wish we had something like that here .. We need it .. 

Heart burn is killing me and my stomach has definitely dropped this baby girl is heavy lol ... And my head is spinning feels like its goin to explode .. Bleh .. 

I just hope she's here before august or I only have 1 month maternity leave lol ... 

Kuria I'm crossing fingers for u I tried did but oh not interested he really doesn't want to take the chance lol o well his choice .. 

As for mucous plug I not really looking out for it because discharge looks the same lol .. So ya ??


----------



## celine

Had mw appointment, all good. Next one at 40+6 and they will do a sweep if i want it.
Man i hope im not pregnant next week.

Molta i googled alot about hemerroids cos ot was excruciating. So i did a cool bath and even put baby oil in the bath to soften everything up, then after more than one attempt shoved it back as much as i could then sat on an ice pack to de-swell everything.
Hubby got me cream the next day which also works amazing thank goodness.


----------



## Timewaster

Celine - it must be disappointing to feel something only for it to all stop. sending lots of labor vibes your way. 

And happy July everyone! So excited it's July and the end is almost near.

Baileybubs, we are both officially full term now. YAAY!


----------



## dairymomma

Nothing to report today. Walking makes my belly get SUPER tight but not painful and now my nightly back ache is gone. But my crotch aches. It feels like I spent all day riding a horse. It's been sore before but it's super achey these last few days. And it feels like my belly has dropped a little and I feel more movement lower down but I'm not feeling tons of pressure down there. And DH keeps telling me I won't have a July baby. I'm going to have an August 1st baby. I'm starting to think he's right. :nope:


----------



## HopefulFairy

baileybubs said:


> Hopeful how's everything going with your baby now? I know there were a couple of worried for a while but is all looking ok now?

Hi Baileybubs! Everything going well for baby :D She is in posterior position at the moment but trying exercises and going to get some acupuncture to hopefully turn her round. How are you going? Only 2 days ahead of me  impatient for baby to arrive???? Not long now!! :D


----------



## alex_22

Why do none of our babies want to come! I think we've got a whole bunch of lazy little babies here, I can't believe we haven't had a single birth yet! Fingers corssed over the next week we start seeing some birth announcements, I can't help but keep wondering if this baby will come earlier or later than finnley who come at 38+3 x


----------



## SassyGee

Hi Hopeful. How awesome we are due date buddies.

My appt was uneventful. :/ my cervix hasn't changed, not soft or anything and lil man isn't even engaged. I feel like I'll never give birth. LoL I told him I wanted to be induced but w/o my cervix being soft or anything he won't. He is gonna see about getting some sort of jelly to help soften my cervix....so hopefully that'll come in this week and I can give it a try.


----------



## alex_22

Fingers crossed your not waiting too much longer sassygee some women can sit 3-4cm dialated and soft for weeks and others can go from nothing at all to labour in minutes so try not get too down about it, it literally could be any second now for all of us :) x


----------



## SassyGee

Thanks Alex :) I need to keep reminding myself that instead of being so down lol. Obviously we are all gonna have our babies this month and not be pg forever!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hopeful I'm doing ok just mega fed up lol. Glad your LO is doing well!

Alex I'm also surprised we havent had a single birth yet!! Weird! 

I am still getting a lot of tightenings and pain going on but doesnt seem to be leading anywhere. Been walking and bouncing, got my pineapple lol. And finally gonna try dtd tonight coz its df's night off lol!!


----------



## dairymomma

I know, right? I think we need to band together and sign a petition to evict these kids. :haha: Seriously, I'm SO ready to have this baby...I couldn't ask for better timing and I could still have 8 weeks of maternity leave. My mat leave shrinks after this every day I don't have this kid as my replacement at work goes back to school in early Sept and that's when I have to go back. *sigh*

And honestly, I'm doing what I can. Acupressure, 2 quarts of RLT (as iced tea) every day, walking (gives me INTENSE BH but they stop quickly), and dtd. Nothing. Haven't done caulophyllum yet but I'm going to give that a whirl and I may pull out my pump and see if that kicks something into gear. I'd like to see how it works anyway as I've never used this brand. My old one was a Medela and my insurance replaced it with an Ameda so we'll see if it works for me.


----------



## alex_22

I tried my breast pump today and it felt like I was pulling my nipples off! I was almost going cockeyed with pain haha! It never hurt with ds and I've bought the exact same one again :S I'm definitely in no hurry to try that again and I think ill take paracetamol before every feed baby has lol x


----------



## baileybubs

Ok so I've barely stopped today to try and keep these BH and pains going and they are still there. I know people say you can tell when you are having contractions but is that true? I was induced with the drip last time so the contractions hit mega powerful from the start, so I don't really know what the first contractions feel like. I'm currently getting tightenings and pains in my lower bump that are like strong period pains. Also got backache. But I suspect it's all just coz I've been active and there's no pattern to it all.


----------



## celine

Bailey i know what you mean, with ds my waters broke, well it wasnt a gush and there was meconium so was sent to hospital and as soon as that pitocin hit it hurt like hell. I know with dd i was fed up and went to bed and after a while i like hey i think these aches have a pattern and i only timed them praying they wouldnt fizzle out and indeed they didnt.
This time ive had aches and pains since yesterday but put it down to me being active, cycling two kids on bike etc.
Please come out soon baby xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Celine you cycled??? You brave woman!!! No way id be on a bike at the mo, my balance is so off lol!


----------



## alex_22

Bailey I've been wondering the same thing because my waters went first with my son I knew the niggles were the start of contractions but because its been 3 years I can't really remember what they felt like! Just been over to use my stepdads bp monitor and I got a reading of 130/78 yesterday at the midwife and a reading of 140odd/89 tonight so looks like its creeping up I'm definitely thinking its a sign with the same thing happening with my son 2 days before I went into labour, also I've been taking 3 iron tablets a day for the last 2 days (was taking 1 a day for 2 weeks before that) and I've been to the toilet 4 times today :S if that's not a clear out I don't know what is x


----------



## celine

I had a wee bit of pink mucus come out and now having mild contractions! Hoping its not nothing, im scared ive jinxed it by calling the friend who will take my kids if this is it.


----------



## alex_22

God this HAS to be it haha I've got everything crossed for you really hoping for a birth announcement :) x


----------



## celine

They are now averaging 6min apart lasting 30secs


----------



## Timewaster

Good luck, Celine! Looks like this is it. No way this can be false labor. Our first july baby that is actually born in July. :)

About the contractions, truth is you can never really be sure. I had contractions naturally with both my previous pregnancies. 

Labor with my first pregnancy started with cramping and within an hour or two turned into unbearable painful contractions. 

I was expecting the same with my second but instead I had bearable contractions/cramping for 24 hours. I cooked, walked did everything and finally my water broke and so realized that was actually real labor..


----------



## alex_22

Definitely sounds like this is it :) fingers crossed its nice and quick! And sets off a few more labours lol x


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ekkk good luck Celine hope to wake up to a birth announcement tomorrow. Sure does sound like the real deal xx


----------



## krissie328

Well I am going in tomorrow night to have a balloon inserted and start pitocin Thursday morning.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck celine I hope this is it!!


----------



## Cuddle4

I've been feeling more pressure in my lower abdominal area and vaginal area.. Intense BH as well.. I'm 36 weeks today and with my other babies arriving at 38 weeks, I'm thinking this baby will follow suit! I'm just praying that he stays put another week and a half at least... Don't want him born too early if I can help it! I've been saying positive statements to myself regarding my labor.. Tmr I'm picking up a hypnotherapy book.. I hope it isn't too late for it to be effective. Lol this is my 4th child so I'm praying the labor is Somewhat of a "cakewalk". Lol


----------



## celine

Krissie you might have the first july baby :(
I began to panick as previous labours were fast and when mw came i was only 1-2cm at 1am so i took paracetomol and slept thru a few mild contractions and now its 6am and no baby and no contractions :(

Everytime i thought of the kids my body would "freeze" worrying about them, so maybe a homebirth wouldnt be the best idea.
Im bouncing on my ball hoping to kick it off again (6am here)


----------



## Timewaster

Awww. Celine. Fingers crossed it starts again.

Krissie, they are inserting a balloon to help with dilation? Will they leave it in for one day? Good luck! Hope everything goes smoothly and update us whenever you can


----------



## krissie328

I am sorry celine, I hope they kick back up again.

Yes, it is to help with dialation. I have remained at 1.5 cm for the last three checks. I was told it would stay up to 12 hours or will fall out on its own once I reach 4 cm.


----------



## celine

Im feeling so nauseated but not sure if its lack of sleep or labour vibes...no concrete contractions this am this a few pains :(
Saw a bit of blood in toiket last night but cohld be cos i was checked. Have pooped three times since 1am so hoping something starts once kids at school.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I really hope so for you celine you must be getting really frustrated!!

Krissie good luck with the balloon, foley bulb I think it's called isn't it? I asked about that for me when/if I go overdue and they said no they don't do it.....which is annoying!

Cuddle I hope your LO stays in for another week and a half for you!

Alex I had raised BP for a week before having my dd last time but then had protein in my urine too so they induced coz they suspected pre-e. I'm hoping that doesn't happen this time!!

Well I am beyond fed up now too! All day yesterday I had pains, back ache and constant BHs but nothing is happening. I'm still getting them all now I've got up but it's as if going to bed stopped them. But I was non stop yesterday, walking, bouncing, doing housework, and I stayed up as late as I could manage but finally needed to rest!!
I wouldn't mind as much baby not coming yet if it wasn't for all these pains, BH and backache making me think it might start soon!!!


----------



## celine

Bailey im torn between havong a nap or bouncing on the ball...i know being upright and mobile is better right?


----------



## alex_22

I feel the same bailey wouldn't mind baby staying in until aftwr my due date but I just feel done in! Bad back, breathless, heavy arms, feel sick, feel faint, absolutely shattered but can't sleep and then my stupid body decides a cold would be an awsome thing to throw in the mix of things! Its been over a week now and its showing no signs of going any time soon :( I'm so fed up now I just need my body back! X


----------



## baileybubs

That's what I was thinking celine, keep active but all I wanna do is sit down and rest!! 

I know what you mean Alex, I want to be able to breathe properly again too, baby is just crushing my lungs and a flight of stairs feels like Mount Everest to me lol!!


----------



## ferozi12

Baby is here!!
I was induced with a Foley bulb and prostaglandin gel and was given until 10am on 30th june to go into labor on my own or start pitocin. Wouldn't you know it, I started having strong contractions 2 minutes apart at 9.55! However, nobody believed I was in labor or that it could start so suddenly because I had only been 1.5cm dilated with a very posterior cervix and a baby still not engaged... the pitocin drip was started five minutes later as scheduled and my ccontractions were suddenly one on top of the other and couldn't even be timed. Everyone kept telling me it takes time with your first baby so I was horrified thinking I have a long way to go and its only early labor! At 11am my water was broken and the pain became exponentially worse. The pitocin was turned off at this point because I was in hard labor, although I was handling it okay using breathing and encouragement from DH. By 1pm, however, I was screaming with each contraction and being hooked up to two IVs and three monitors was excruciating. DH started insisting that I be checked because he knows I have a high pain tolerance and was terrified to see me screaming like that, but they said there was no point in checking so early. Sure enough, when his constant nagging got to the midwife at 2pm her eyes widened and she announced I was 10cm dilated and ready to push! I could no longer control my screaming or try to breathe, all pain management had flown out the window and I was spontaneously pushing with every contraction. That's when things became dramatic and I was suddenly told to NOT PUSH because I needed a blood transfusion due to a clotting disorder I have. They started hooking me up to bags of blood while I could literally feel the baby between my legs and my body was pushing whether or not anyone liked it!! For the next two hours (!!) I became progressively more exhausted from fighting the contractions, being immobile and not being allowed water. Im told I was screaming down the hospital but I honestly don't remember doing it consciously! I also started losing consciousness in between contractions and at some point was given puffs of ventolin. This part was a nightmare and left me too traumatised to sleep the first night. However, at quarter to four my blood transfusion was complete, the baby's heart rate was dropping due to being stuck in my pelvis so long and I somehow-i don't know how-mustered up the energy to push with every fiber of my being to make sure he came out healthy. A little past 4pm, I pushed out my little boy, who came out healthy, screaming and weighing 6lbs. I have never known such relief or happiness!! The rush of love and endorphins was so strong that an hour after the birth, having still not eaten in 24 hours, I hopped out of bed to use the bathroom, fed my baby and walked to a recovery room. I had an episiotomy and multiple lacerations, but less than 48 hours I feel pretty fantastic in spite of everything. All that matters is that were both healthy, and he's here.
NOT the spontaneous, calm labor I envisioned my whole pregnancy, but so, so, worth it in the end.
(Positive) labor dust to everyone, may you all have infinitely easier deliveries and meet your little ones soon!!


----------



## alex_22

I can't even look at a flight of stairs without feeling like I need an inhaler! Celine get bouncing on that ball if you can it'll be worth it :) I'm sat on mine right now trying to get rid of this back pain I find it helps loads! X


----------



## krissie328

Congrats ferozi12! I am sorry things didn't go to plan but so happy all is well with you and baby.


----------



## celine

Congrats ferozi!
Alex im on the ball! And will walk to fetch my dd from school today, thats right,labour wars are on!


----------



## alex_22

Ferozi congratulations it sounded like a perfect birth until it came to pushing its a shame you made it so far hastle free to then go through something that sounds really quite scary! Glad your both doing well and so pleased we finally have our first birth announcement :) x


----------



## alex_22

This baby has just been giving my pubic bone a good few headbutts!!! Feeling very battered and bruised! If only she had a little hook on her head she could have poped my waters while she was at it!! X


----------



## baileybubs

Woohoo the first July baby! Congratulations Ferozi! So glad you are both safe and well, sorry it wasn't as you had hoped and it sounds like you coped amazingly! 
What is it with MWs not listening to us pregnant ladies??


----------



## celine

Bath, nipple stimulation and sex...check! Hubby worked from home and didnt think he would but we dtd!
Now to walk to fetch dd, its not far but should get things going i hope


----------



## baileybubs

Oh i tried to get df to dtd last night but he was being an ass and we ended up falling out and he played on his stupid Xbox whilst I went to bed. Hoping he might feel the need to make it up to me today!


----------



## alex_22

And your bounce on the ball! Somethings got to work! I'm hoping tonight one born gets things going might dtd before it starts and sit on my ball watching it while rubbing my nipples, just had some pineapple planning a spicy tea (again) the tub of chilli on my chicken wrap did nothing last night lol and I'm just about to brew a RLT seriously what more can I do!! Might give my stairs a hoover when lo goes to his nanas this afternoon x


----------



## celine

Alex your elcome to hoover my stairs?
Walked to fetch dd and feeling so much pressure in my bum...think its the hemerroid :(


----------



## gidge

My July baby came yesterday! Bit early at 36+5. But weighing 6lb1oz and just perfect.
Had no symptoms leading up to it but my waters broke in the night and contractions started 20 mins later. Xx


----------



## moltal213

Hahahah alex :rofl: that is funny if only our babies had hooks to pop our waters lol ... 

Congrats ferozi sounds quite scary, you seem very strong glad u and baby r okay .. 

Congrats to gig sounds like a smooth labor !! 

Krissie isn't it ur turn tonight with that balloon things keeping u in my thoughts :hugs: 

As for me didn't sleep very well last night I think I walked around to much .. stomach hurt bad ... But don't think she's coming yet which I'm not complaining lol ...and I agree with the I'm scared because I actually don't know what to expect n u can't ask another lady for advice cos everyones is completely different 
Bailey men will b men sigh .. As much as we do for them lol ...

Good luck everyone !! :hugs:


----------



## alex_22

Congratulations gidge that's a lovely weight for 36+5 my son was born at 38+3 and weighed half an oz lighter!

Celine I can't sit on the toilet too long without feeling like I'm giving birth out my bum because of them!

Bailey I've text oh telling him I demand sex tonight and it has to be rough and over with asap so to get plenty red bull down his neck, he's agreed but we will see tonight no doubt he will be too tired and want to just go straight to sleep!

Moltal the only thing we can all say for sure is its worth it a million times over


----------



## Bumblebee24

Whoop whoop Gidge me & you had the same due date wow can't believe ur baby is here massive congratulations Hun x


----------



## celine

So alex did dh oblige to dtd? Baikey did urs?
Congrats gidge!

Here the contractions started mildly again at 1pm its now 7:30pm and they def feel stronger than yesterdays so i hope they dont fizzle out!


----------



## kuriazuri

fingers crossed for you Celine! :) Nothing of note here :/


----------



## baileybubs

Congratulations gidge! Two July babies woohoo! 

Well my BHs and pains etc all less today boo! I've not been as active coz I've just been too tired. Fingers crossed me and df dtd tonight but I really don't think it will do anything :-(


----------



## Timewaster

Congratulations gidge and ferozi! Yaay here come the July babies :)

Celine, hope it's finally time. I know must he frustrating to feel something is happening only for it to stop. 

I had my 39th week appt today, 2 cm dilated, soft and anterior cervix. Got booked for an induction on the 9th.

Doctor feels I won't make it till the 9th but I am not getting my hopes up. I was 3 and 4 cm dilated with my previous two and was overdue but still hoping and wishing I go into labor before induction.


----------



## alex_22

Celine I'm just watching my one born every minute then he has to put out for me lol, I'm really not in the mood I'm so tired and have a bit of an upset stomach again (fed up with these clear outs now) but needs must! Ill give anything a go now I think 38 weeks is a nice time for her to come x


----------



## alex_22

Job done :) fingers crossed for some labour vibes, how you getting on celine? Ill be really surprised if I don't wake up to a birth announcement tomorrow! X


----------



## baileybubs

Well finally managed to dtd. Dont think it will do anything coz honestly I was not in the mood. I've had what I think were 2 clearouts today but I have IBS so could be nothing to do with labour. Have a dodgy tummy now though after dtd.

Not many BH and pains though. Oh but my BP is still rising. Almost 150/100 now which isnt good, but my home BP monitor always seems to put it a little higher than the MWs seem to so hopefully its not that high!!

Timewaster I hope you manage to go into labour before the 9th hun. Thats still a week so fingers crossed with all the on and off signs youve been having.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck ladies, I hope we get some more announcements. I check in at the hospital in 4 hours.


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh good luck Krissie, its late here so maybe when I get up in the morning your LO will have arrived!!!


----------



## Cuddle4

Congrats Gidget and Foz!! Gidget, I'd love to hear your birth story and Foz you were incredible! What a strong mommy, especially to be a first time mommy!! 

Bailey, I may have missed it, but your provider isn't concerned with your elevated BP?? Did your test come back fine for pre eclampsia, or are you on bed rest?? I ask becuase my PIH panel came back yesterday and the office called me at work today and told me that I had to take early maternity leave and go straight home to bedrest. I'm having an ultrasound tomorrow before they decide if I will be induced!! This was a shock as my BP has been normal up until last week when I had some high fluctuations and they begin running tests...


----------



## baileybubs

Cuddle my BP has been fine all the way through, it's just my readings on my own home BP machine yesterday that were getting high. If it continues like that I'll have to ring the MW to see them soon and get them to check it but I suspect my home machine isn't always accurate. I had suspected pre-e last pregnancy around the same time and they induced me at 40 weeks. I'm really hoping the raised BP is just because labour will be soon (apparently some women show increased BP when labour is iminant) but my last urine sample was clear and my MW tells me it's the protein in the urine that makes them think pre-eclampsia.


----------



## alex_22

Bailey mine went high 2 days before I went into labour with finnley so it was definitely a sign for me! Mine is still higher than normal but not classed as high was 125/85 yesterday and mine is usually around 110/60, but like you I think the machine I use is giving me a higher reading than what I'd get off the mw x


----------



## baileybubs

Well mines kinda dropped now, the systolic has but not the diastolic. It's now 110/90. But I'm not feeling anything. Either I'm now just accustomed to the BH and pains now or they have seriously calmed down. I had another loose BM this morning but again I think it was IBS related. I'm feeling very disheartened and down today, I know I'm not even overdue yet but the closer I get the more I can see this ending in ELCS and not VBAC.


----------



## Timewaster

I'm so sorry you are feeling down, baileybubs. Don't lose hope, you still have 5 days to your due date. Anything can happen. Labor has a weird way of creeping up on you when you least expect it to. :)


----------



## alex_22

Well my health visitor has been out, I mentioned the calpol and she told me she had someones lo get into a locked washing machine and drink the fabric softner out of it then a few weeks later eat a bar of vanish she told me not to chew over it it happens and I need to have eyes in the back of my head with him, she's reffered him for his speach because he's still babbling far too much for him being nearly 3 and told me I really need to sort my anxiety out, I'm a million times more relaxed now that she's been and told me to stop worrying over his getting hold of things he shouldn't my bp will probably be back to normal now haha x


----------



## alex_22

Bailey I had absolutely no idea labour was coming with finnley! I had no signs at all apart from the high bp which at the time I didn't know was a sign honestly I never had a clear out, didn't loose any plug, didn't drop honestly not a single sign I was in shock when my waters went I never seen it coming at all I really hope you get your VBAC but even if you don't your still getting your little boy at the end of it and that's all were here for :) x


----------



## celine

With my previous births a high bp was also a clue

We dtd yesterday at 11am, she was born the following day at freaking last 7:28am! I was so tired from labouring the last two/three days that my contractions werrnt as strong and my body just didnt dilate fast enough, so asfter hours of body ripping contractions i was given remiphentanil (an iv with pump) and slept from 3am til 6am, then they hit me with extra pitocin, at 7:26 i needed to push. The mw were all butnyour not ready just 9cm, i sat on that stool and puahed her out in two mins!

Isabelle is grogeous <3


----------



## alex_22

Ah wow celine congratulations!! So glad its all over for you I bet its been a long few days! What was her weight? X


----------



## krissie328

Congrats celine I am so glad she has finally arrived!


----------



## Bumblebee24

Congratulations celine bet ur so glad she's finally here x


----------



## Timewaster

Wow! Congratulations, Celine! Two pushes, thats very quick. Glad you finally get to hold your baby girl. :) Do post pictures when you can. :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's great celine well done!! Glad she's hear safe and sound! Sounds like a long hard labour I bet you were shattered after all that early labour!


----------



## krissie328

Just a quick update. I have been on pitocin about an hour and a half and just had my water broken. Feeling pretty optimistic and a wee bit scared.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw good luck Krissie! I had the pitocin and my water broke with dd last time, did you get the epidural? Hope it all goes well!


----------



## krissie328

No epidural yet, I had intended a natural birth but will definitely be considering it as things progress.


----------



## Timewaster

Good luck, Krissie. Hope you have a easy and quick labor.


----------



## alex_22

Good luck krissie hope its quick :) x


----------



## dairymomma

Wow! Looks like this was the week for babies to start a-comin'! After having regular BH for an hour and a half Tuesday night, I crawled into bed thinking they'd stop like they had in the past. I felt fine otherwise so didn't think anything of it. Woke up a few hours later at 11:30 with cramps but nothing I'd still call labor. But baby had other plans and by 2:30am, we were at the hospital, I was dilated to a 4cm, and my contractions were so strong I was begging for IV meds. The IV meds worked and I was so happy because my contractions at 4cm were as bad as transition cramps were with my other kids and the cramps had been moving down my upper thighs. Think of the worst leg cramp/spasm you've ever had and multiply that feeling by 20. That's what it felt like. The IV meds worked but I was quickly disappointed to find out the effects wore off within 20 minutes and I was back in agony again. After 2 doses of IV meds and only progressing 1cm in just over an hour, I got an epidural. That worked amazingly well. I was disappointed that I couldn't get my natural birth but I've always said I aim for natural but know my limits so if I need meds, there's nothing wrong with that either. And the epi helped TONS. It was put in at 5am. I had been at the hospital for 2.5 hours, was in excruitating pain, and had only progressed 1.5cm. The epi was inserted, I relaxed through my contractions, and things picked up quick. At 7am, the dr broke my water, they prepped the room, and after one push, my little girl arrived at 7:48am. Def keeping the epidural as an option for future deliveries. We're home now and just enjoying this time. She was 6lb 9oz, 19 inches long, and very alert for a newborn. Even the dr was surprised. SO in love with my little Rita.


----------



## krissie328

Christian was born at 7:05 pm on July 3rd after an uncomplicated induction. I had him 8.5 hours after starting pitocin and 1 hour of pushing, which probably would have been closer to 30 minutes but there was no doctor available. 

He is 8 lbs 9 oz and 21 inches. I have a second degree tear all internally, no external damage. 

We are so proud and in love.


----------



## krissie328

Oh and I did get an epidural, it was the best decision for sure!!


----------



## Cuddle4

Congrats Krissie!!

Ohhh, okay Bailey that's good! I actually developed for Real hbp as of this week. They are monitoring me now with modified bedrest at home. Babes is 36. 3 now, but I'm still praying for him to stay his self in there and for my womb to continue to be a safe environment for him! I'll feel better about him making an appearance maybe this time next week! House is clean, yard is nice, bug man is coming to spray for mosquitoes and ants this weekend.. Everything is in place thankfully with the exception of HIS ROOM lol. He will be staying in our room for a few months so we aren't Pressed to make sure it's together but it would be nice if it was. :)


----------



## kuriazuri

Wow! Congrats ladies with babies!!!!! Exciting!!! 

Had an appt today but they didn't check me and say I'm measuring right on track now? (Was a week ahead last week?) that's my only problem with midwives, is you have 15 different people you could see and no one does anything exactly the same. There are also a lot of medical students haha so one got to feel up my belly today. It was funny she had no idea what she was doing and I basically had to show her where to feel for each bit of baby and how to use the Doppler. I liked that the midwife let me tell her, and after the midwife turned to the medical student and said, 'see, a huge part of our job is LISTENING to women.' I liked that a lot. I asked if they would be willing to do a sweep next week, as they did one at my 38 week appt with my first. I want to enjoy the summer with my little man before I have to be back at work! 

Keep those babies comin! :D


----------



## baileybubs

Wow congrats dairy momma and krissie!!!

Dairy momma I thought you'd gone quiet, and I don't blame you for the meds, we all know our own limits and why should we go through extra pain when we don't have to? 
Congrats on your baby girl!

Krissie Congratulations!!! I thought you might get the epi, I didn't want to say but I found the pitocin brought it all on too strong for me when I had dd, it was intense like BAM!! And I couldn't cope so I had the epi. I asked my df how I was in labour last time as I thought I was very loud and panicky but he said I seemed calm and quiet......that's me all over you know I'm really suffering when I go quiet lol!! Usually I don't shut up lol 

Well this morning I feel like I've run a marathon!!! Every bone in my body aches!! I've been awake half the night with such bad backache. Still got it now but still no cramps and just the odd BH. So still no sign for me *sigh*


----------



## baileybubs

Kuri that was nice that the MW said about listening to women to the student! Wish more MWs woul recognise that lol! Will they be doing a sweep for you soon? They refuse to give us one here until after 40 weeks or unless the consultant does it. Got mine booked for Thursday when I'm 40+2


----------



## alex_22

Congratulations krissie and dairymomma there can't be many of us left waiting now! Fingers crossed our babies get a much needed kick up the bum real soon! I just hope she doesn't come on ds birthday monday I can probably put money on it happening though! X


----------



## celine

Wow the babies are coming, hoping its contaagious for you alex & baileybubs xxx
Alex yea she will prob come on ur ds birthday hahaha.
I officially have three kiddos with 8 days between their birthdays


----------



## baileybubs

Alex my brother was born on my 4th birthday so we share a birthday, its quite fun actually seeing peoples faces when we wish each other happy birthday or when they ask if we are twins and we say no lol, people just dont seem to be able to compute the fact that he was born on my birthday. I'm sure your kids would love it if your dd comes on monday and they end up sharing!

Well I feel shattered but I have a major nesting bug lol!! And I just baked some cakes too lol. But thats coz my friend is coming over later with her dd for a play date so I thought I'd make some cupcakes for us seen as she's the only person nice enough at the moment to bother coming to see me lol!!


----------



## alex_22

Omg just 8 days haha I bet this is an expensive time of year for you its ideal having june/july babies though as its half way through the year the way I see it is I just have 2 big expensive occasions christmas/birthday week instead of birthdays been split between the year, oh I really hope this little lady decides to come soon I really don't think I can cope going 2 weeks over lol x


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh and just to add that a couple of months ago I made the prediction that I would go into labour on the 4th July and give birth on the 5th at 7.14am with him weighing 8lb 4oz so seen as today is the 4th I guarantee it wont happen coz I am never right lol!! I was convinced I was having a boy last pregnancy, then convinced I was having another girl this pregnancy, and I predicted Emilia would be born on April 2nd and she was born on April 5th. So even if I am wrong lets hope I am only 3 days out again lol!!


----------



## alex_22

I'm exactly the same bailey you can guarantee whatever I predict its wrong, everyday I think today is the day but no such luck! I never thought I'd be this fed up this soon, second time around is sooo much harder though x


----------



## baileybubs

I know, its these toddlers lol, wearing us out, how I long to be able to just sit down or nap lol! But currently I'm shattered and watching my dd throw all the balls out of her play tent looking like she's nowhere near ready for a nap *sigh*


----------



## alex_22

They are hard work mind arnt they lol, my ds has emptied his shopping trolly all over my floor and hasn't looked at it again as usual I don't have the energy to pick it all up though! I'm hoping he will sit down and chill out infront of the telly soon so I can nap! I'm drained today! X


----------



## celine

I remember with dd 1 i was so sure id go at 37 weeks cos looking after a toddler all day killed me!


----------



## kuriazuri

Bailey--yes, they will do a sweep before 40 weeks here. What I see, is the midwives would rather help jump start labor naturally to support the birth center (there are soooo FEW here, and only 1 within a hospital that I know of) than have a mom go to l&d to induce and leave the birth center roster. I don't know if I'm right, but that seems logical to me. Woke up bright and sunshiney way too early this morning! Going to go meditate and start visualizations and acupressure as the 5th is the first of the dates I would like (luckily there are more) ;) we dtd last night plus I'm doing 3000 mg epo nightly. Can't ingest the stuff as it gives me major migraines! Can't wait for fireworks tonight! Happy 4th!!!!!


----------



## alex_22

I think it makes sence to start doing sweeps before 40 weeks anyway maybe there would be a few less inductions if from 38-39 weeks they offered sweeps, my hospital now offer induction as soon as your waters break :S I definitely won't be accepting if my waters go first again I'd rather give my body time to do it on its own then be induced after the 24 hours, before joining this site I was oblivious to the complications that can come with inductions and probably would have snapped their hands off but ill definitely be declining until my 24 hours are up x


----------



## Timewaster

Happy 4th of July, everyone (who live in U.S)! How is everyone feeling today?

I was hoping for a 4thof July baby but nada. Oh well...


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yeah happy 4th July, forgot it was Independence day for you guys in the US.

Alex I actually did snap their hands off last time for induction, my BP was raised and I had protein in my urine but they didnt actually confirm pre-e, they just said "seen as you are a day before due date we may as well induce" and I was so excited about meeting dd and not being pregnant anymore I had no idea the complications and what could happen. I wish I had waited a day or two more coz my body wasnt ready at all, plus they rushed it through because they had a room available for me.

Kuriazuri yeah it makes total sense and I wish they did that here, I dont think my local MWs are allowed to though as the one I asked last week said it wasnt in the MWs remit to do a sweep before 40 weeks. After 40 weeks we are at lower risk so they only do it then apparently. I think its rubbish coz we all know due dates are just a guess really so why they need to take it to the letter I will never know. I had a private scan the week before my NHS dating scan and their measurements put my due date at 6th July not 8th so it goes to show that they can vary so much, so why wait until EXACTLY 40 weeks to do a sweep. If my body wasnt ready then nothing would happen surely. Oh well, c'est la vie I guess lol!

I'm feeling nothing today Timewaster, well, I say nothing, but still the same BHs, cramps and my back ache has stepped it up a notch making it impossible to sleep at all!! But besides that its the same as yesterday, and the day before lol. Nothing.
How about you?


----------



## dairymomma

Hang in there ladies! I don't remember if I posted this with my update or not, but I had no signs of labor before Tuesday evening either. Nada. Nothing. Zip. Just my usual discharge and BH when I walked. Even my backache had disappeared. Then that night I had regular BH and even told DH, "If I didn't know better, I'd think I was in labor." Went to bed thinking that would stop everything. Woke up 2.5 hours later in early labor. So no signs doesn't mean anything really. This was my fastest labor yet too-12.5 hours if you go from the time my BH started to delivery.


----------



## alex_22

Bailey in your situation I would have done the same but knowing they'll only leave you 24 hours from your waters breaking I think its worth giving your body a chance to do it itself, I lost quite a lot of my plug this morning no blood in it though just white/yellow and about the size of my thumb, I'd be going into labour tomorrow with finnley 38+2 so maybe this little lady will follow suit :) I very much doubt it though its FARRRR to coincidental x


----------



## Timewaster

Yeah. I have been losing my plug since the last 2 weeks but other than that nothing has been happening. 

My doctor is very experienced and she is convinced I will go into labor before 9th. That kind of got my hopes up.

Alex - you never know. You might go into labor tomorrow. :)

Maybe if we all think hard enough about going into labor. It might work. It worked for me when I was having my second baby. 

I thought about going into labor on my due date and contractions started that night so you never know.


----------



## celine

alex_22 said:


> Bailey in your situation I would have done the same but knowing they'll only leave you 24 hours from your waters breaking I think its worth giving your body a chance to do it itself, I lost quite a lot of my plug this morning no blood in it though just white/yellow and about the size of my thumb, I'd be going into labour tomorrow with finnley 38+2 so maybe this little lady will follow suit :) I very much doubt it though its FARRRR to coincidental x

Farrrr too accidental? On my mw notes because with dd1 one early scan showed her edd to be a day early they have notes that state ive had three los at 40+0...


----------



## krissie328

Happy 4th to everyone. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20140704_113419 (400x300).jpg
File size: 90.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

Oh what a little cutie krissie!!

Dairy momma, that's great to hear, that it can come from nothing! Glad to hear it was your shortest labour yet too. 

Alex yeah I think is definately possible a woman can have their babies around the same time, which is why I'm convinced I'll go over coz I was induced with dd at 39+6 and had her on her due date. Yay for your show!!

Timewaster I agree, let's all think labour!! I have been thinking about contractions and willing on these pains lol!!

Celine that's pretty cool having all 3 on their due date! Considering only 5% of babies are born on their due date! Would be awesome if I did that too coz dd was born on her due date and this little man is due on Tuesday, my mum is staying with us Sunday and Monday night so I'll have someone with me and would be perfect timing to go into labour lol!


----------



## alex_22

Absolutely gorgeous krissie! 

Celine that is pretty cool that all 3 have come on their due dates! I found out I was pregnant the same day as I found out with finnley and I'm due the day before I was due with finnley but on his original due date as my dates were moved back a day with him (and a day back this time too) this pregnancy has pretty much mirrored my first one it would be crazy if labour did too x


----------



## HopefulFairy

Congrats to all the new mummy's!!!! So exciting!


----------



## baileybubs

How is everyone today? I woke up disappointed again lol. Had pains and BHs yesterday evening, even had a strong painful contraction after peeing (anyone else get that??) during the night but nope, fell back asleep and here I am with nothing going on again lol!!

Oh well my mum is coming to stay tomorrow for 2 nights then my df is off work for 2 days til Friday so you can guarantee I will either go into labour today/tonight or not til next Friday now coz I will have someone with me all the time from tomorrow lol!!


----------



## celine

Feeling for you pregg mamas of toddlers geez it feels so good to have that weight out! Even tho it stings when i pee and im petrified to poop and my boobs are raw....

In holland u go home very fast after the burth but u get a matunity nurse for a week, this time round mine is loverly, she looks after my other two so i can rest up, she cleans, does all mine & isabelles checks etc. Yesterday she took dd1 out tobthe park twice! The second time she even fell asleep i the buggy!

With dd1 i didnt have a nice one, she was pushing formula on me and was not respectful of my wishes at all.


----------



## baileybubs

I remember you mentioning that Celine, I think its a fab idea and so glad you got a nice one!! That must be so good for new mums to have that time to rest and bond with the new baby, and I bet it helps establish breastfeeding if thats your choice too. I didnt manage it last time and I've always felt it was because I didnt have enough support. 

Also glad you feel better now Isabelle is here, that extra weight is killing me although I have to say I am not looking forward to the difficulty pooping part, last time I had an anal fissure and it felt like I was passing cut glass owwwwww!! Sorry for tmi there lol!!


----------



## Timewaster

Sorry you are getting disappointed, baileybubs. Nothing much happening on my end either. I get period like cramping after I pee but they die away pretty quickly.

Celine, are you trying to make us jealous.  you have your baby out and also help. 

This past week my patience with my 3 and 4 year old is running low and I have been snapping at them quite a bit and feel terrible later... If only my kids were more cooperative and didn't ask why or say no to the things I ask them to. 

Anyways 4 am here. I'm going to try and get some sleep


----------



## celine

The irony is though i am always with the kids, i cant just hand them over....its nice to know i could but honestly i feel far too guilty!
Anyway she went to get lanlin cos i have serious nipple damage omg it hurts...im pushing thru with bfing cos i know it will get easier but these first few days are hard, you hurt in your vag, then ur ass then boobs....urgh! ( for anyone that was jealous)


----------



## Damita

Congrats to new mummies :)

Started losing my plug lets hope I don't have till 41 weeks like I did before :haha:


----------



## alex_22

It is a really good idea having that help sometimes even just the company makes you feel a million times better my oh is off after today for a week for lo birthday and I know its going to make me feel loads better just having someone here with me! Fingers crossed freya arrives while he's off he's a hgv driver so could be pretty much anywhere when I go into labour, they were supposed to have him local now but he was in scotland yesterday we live newcastle so it wasn't local at all lol, I'm feeling more than ready to have her today but someone told me I still look really really high :( I suppose I'd rather hear that then hear I look ready and still be waiting weeks, I think the fact that I would now be in labour with ds has got me really really fed up I was sure she would be here sooner, suppose the longer she's in the better for her though x


----------



## celine

I know the longer in the better but the frustration of knowing tomorrow you will be more pregnant than you have ever been is sucky :(
Have you planned anything for ds birthday? I planned loads of stuff because i didnt wwnt to sit for a month of nothing and have lo be late.


----------



## alex_22

That's exactly what I was saying to my mam celine when she was telling me to stop twisting! Its like I'm fed up enough already and as of tomorrow I've never been as pregnant so can imagine it to just mentally be so much harder, I've planned a BBQ for tomorrow fingers crossed the weathers nice! And planned on taking lo to the fun shack (indoor play area) monday and to the sea life centre tuesday and the rest of the week will probably just be spent visiting family and trips to the park ect. The week will fly over with dh off work so hopefully if she doesn't come during she doesn't have me waiting long after! X


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

has anyones face started to breakout i havent had them in a while but since yesterday my face has started breaking out and im sniffly today


----------



## kuriazuri

Good morning everyone! Such a lovely 4th with the fam-really enjoyed fireworks with Eden-she loved them! The walk back to the car was crazy long and I've been having so many BH and now it's so hot today :/ He's getting ready! If this was my first pregnancy I would be having him in 8 days! We shall see! More baby pictures from those of you who have them here already! 


And Celine, I am SO jealous of the maternity nurse! Do you think I could trade DH for one....? Lol


----------



## baileybubs

Hi everyone 

Myprincess I haven't had that no but I tend to have quite clear skin most of the time anyway. 

Kuri glad you had such a lovely time yesterday!

Any more signs from anyone? I've felt a bit off today and crampy, but my df has pushed me to the limits stress wise (for some reason when I get to the end stages of pregnancy he starts acting like an irresponsible ass!!) so I put it down to being stressed rather than signs of labour lol! Otherwise I have nothing to report!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh good god I feel sick bleurgh!! And I NEVER feel sick, I dont like this!!


----------



## Timewaster

Myprincess, i have never had breakouts in my pregnancies either.....

We had a good time as well watching fireworks and later in the evening, we lighted up our own as well. The kids really enjoyed it all. 

Baileybubs, same here. On and off cramps, nausea and feeling off. I have been home all day alone with my kids so maybe that's the reason.

Ugghhh.. so tired of carrying this extra weight around and waiting.. my 4 year old was asking me today when will the baby be here. I guess she is tired of waiting as well.


----------



## Timewaster

Ohhh baileybubs. Getting sick is a sign labor is near.. could you possibly be..? I don't want to say anything and jinx it


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I'm hoping its a sign, I really dont like it though lol!! I can handle pain and stuff but I have a really strong stomach so being nauseated is something I am really not good at dealing with!! I'm getting a lot of BH and cramps now too eeeek!!


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

alex hopefully your bbq will go off without a hitch. we got to have my ds bday party yesterday he had a blast. i just hope i can hold my lo in at least till monday cus his bday is tomorrow 
as far as signs go my face is breaking out. ive been extreamly exuasted and have been having extremly vivid dreams for the last two nights. tho being so tired ive been waking up supper early. contractions stopped like 2weeks ago and none in sight though my belly is really tight and feels brused in the a.m.


----------



## Timewaster

Fingers and everything crossed that this is it for you, bailey!

Send some of those cramps and all this way too. Lol


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

bailey mabey todays your day


----------



## baileybubs

I've been waking up so early too Myprincess, despite being super tired! So shattered and yet cannot sleep for love nor money lol


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I hope so ladies, I've had enough of this false stopping and starting crap lol!!


----------



## Timewaster

Myprincess, sending you nonlabor vibes so your lo stays in till your sons birthday. 

Did you have your lo before your due date in your previous pregnancy?


----------



## dairymomma

Celine-OMG yes! The soreness is awful! Engorgement, hemorrhoids (coupled with constipation), and post partum cramping are making me ache. Add to that terrible humidity and still swollen feet, and I'm simply miserable at times. Thankfully DH is making me take it easy yet and I don't need to be up and around very much. Only trouble is when you lay/sit down for hours at end and then get up, it's like the flood gates have opened and I need to dash for the bathroom before I leak all over. Ugh...Oh the glamorous side of birth...:haha:

Kuri-I don't have a nurse but I managed to line up a few of my nieces to come over twice a week to help me out for a few hours. I'm looking forward to that. Not as steady help as a nurse but it'll still be a help. Although I'd be tempted to trade DH in for a nurse for a week or so too. :haha:

bailey-I'd get bad cramps after a pee too. If I had a particularly strong one, I'd go guzzle a big glass of RLT right away to keep the intensity up and walk. Didn't work but it made me feel like I was doing something. Walking seemed to be the best for me. The more I walked, the stronger my BH were and once I was in labor, walking kicked things into high gear FAST. Hopefully it's not too much longer. The backache, cramps, and signs were SO hard when I wanted that baby to come N.O.W. and nothing was happening. Hang in there!


----------



## Timewaster

Haha. Tell me about it, baileybubs. I'm so tired of it as well. If only there was some device that could tell if we were having real contractions or BH


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah you'd think with all medical advances they could come up with a more accurate way of predicting when babies might come haha!! Although its not exactly a high priority I guess lol


----------



## Cuddle4

Hello mommies,

I am 36.4 days and counting! Tomorrow I have to do a 24 hour urine and turn it in to the Drs on Monday.. Then I my weekly appt with my midwife for measurements and everything... Still feeling good overall though, NO headaches, limited body aches and only tired once a day around 1:00 and once I've had my nap, I'm back in business! We will see how things go.. I DEF do not want an induction, as in my mind, I'm still planing a vaginal/ natural birth.. We will see how that goes... Like someone said, how nice would it be to know for CERTAIN when your baby is coming. Lol the waiting is just a TRIP! :)


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

my dd i was in labor for 72hrs just to have a csection at 38weeks because i have a fused pelvis and my tailbone sits to far forward therefore making childbirth imposible on my own so the doc told me babys head cant come down the birth canal and i cant dialate past 1. not to mention my hospital dosnt offer vbacs and i was strongly advised against trying but with ds i just had a sceduled section at 39w we sceduled this one furthest away from ds bday so i feel like im in uncharted teritory 

but honestly ive always just wanted to experince naturel child birth with no meds and since they keep telling me that wont happen i would settle for my water breaking just once so i feel like i was in true labor. they said i was with my dd but i didnt feel like it i was having strong regular contractions and laboring in my back but it was bearable and i felt robbed hence i was 15 and had no idea what to expect


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome cuddle! I hope you manage to avoid induction Hun. Glad you are still feeling well.

My princess when is your section scheduled for?

AFM nothing nothing nothing NOTHING!! I'm sick of this now, by the time I go into actual labour I'm not gonna believe it coz of all these false starts. I was even timing the tightenings last night and for well over an hour they were every 5-10 mins. So they weren't regular exactly but they were frequent and strong!! But it got to midnight and I just had to go to bed coz I was so tired and sure enough, woke up at 3am and all had stopped again.


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry just read it in your siggy my princess it's on Thursday your section. That's when I've got my sweep booked too but I'm hoping to go before then so I've got someone with me and my dd when I go into labour as everyone's back at work Friday Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## alex_22

Aw bailey i bet your fed up with all this starting and stopping! Absolutely nothing over here either!! Fell asleep on the sofa at 8pm last night woke up at 10pm went to bed and slept until 8:30am must of needed it! i was still up and down for the loo a lot and tossing and turing a lot but to manage 12 hours in bed at 38 weeks pregnant must be some sort of record lol, i dont think todays BBQ is going to go well! Its so dull today and its definitely thinking about raining :( fingers crossed it brightens up soon! X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thats a shame Alex, its not too bad here for a change, still not as warm as it has been recently though. I'm sure it will still be fun though. 

Eurgh I just feel blah today....groundhog day again!! Every day is the same, just waiting and waiting. I would say I am not gonna labour spot anymore coz its driving me batty but you cant help it can you lol?


----------



## alex_22

Every morning i tell myself oooh today must be the day and then spend the day hating myself for doing it lol you really just cant help yourself though! Its just the joys of late pregnancy i tell you what id rather be at this end than back over in first tri though!! I couldnt think of anything worse than still having like 27+ weeks left, we could only have like 27 hours left :) x


----------



## SassyGee

Good Morning ladies. Sounds like we are all experiencing same thing. I was on verge of timing the tightenings as well but they soon stopped after going on for like 2hrs. LO was super active before then and he hadn't been quite that active in a few days. I went to bed thinking am I gonna wake up to contractions....but no just to pee and then to be wide awake. I've got a sore spot on bottom left side of my belly that just kills me when moving around. I feel like putting my hand there and pressing as if it'll help but it doesn't.


----------



## baileybubs

That's very true Alex at least we are at the end and we very well could just have 27 hours left lol! I don't trust my body any more though it lies to me haha! Plus every time I do anything remotely strenuous my body seems to go "oooh no stop that right now and sit down" argh!! Just wanna be able to move around like a normal human again lol!!

Sassy I'm the same, go to bed every night with BH and pains and think I'll get woken with contractions only to wake for peeing and random insomnia, then begin another day lol!
Is it where baby is that you have a sore spot? Maybe they have been kicking you too vigorously!


----------



## kuriazuri

Haha oh man! All our babies were on the same page last night! He was very active and I had a clear out all day. Started having strong regular contractions, then DH got home with the mail....we got a 3,000$ bill from when I had to go into labor and delivery the other week! So ridiculous. It's coded as procedures that needed pre-authorization but DH doesn't think that makes sense since who pre-authorizes anything on an emergency trip! I was very very upset and crying and it totally halted everything. Up twice feeling wide awake in the middle of the night-only to really need a ice pack due to the intense pressure he's putting down. Goody, goody....  oh and on top of all that I made the brilliant decision while browsing yesterday to read things in the still/SIDS board :,( going to put on a show for Eden and do some meditating to get back in the right head space.


----------



## SassyGee

Bailey, I don't feel movements in that area. It's the under side of my bump above public/hip bone if that makes any sense. Of course it and my pubic bone hurts when getting up from any sitting or laying position but are bareable once I get going.

Sorry bout that bill Kuri but I'm sure once y'all call insurance company and talk to them it'll get straightened out. I agree with your dh, no one plans emergencies.


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

yes bailey its on thursday yay just 4 days to go. but i feel the same i just want to get this over with. lolas long as baby dosnt do it today. but hopefully if your baby dosnt come before then fingers crossed your sweep works..
for me i feel crabby today had some contractions yesterday but they disapeared too.
alex i hope it dosnt rain on you it sprinkled on us a little already


----------



## Timewaster

myprincess - yaay for 4 days!! I m getting induced on Wednesday so not too long for me either. :)


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

wow well fingers crossed for you


----------



## alex_22

The weather has been nice here rained as soon as the BBQ was done and everyone left thank god! Im currently sat watching oh put finnleys balance bike together ready for his birthday tomorrow hoping i dont go into labour lol, of all times this really isnt a good one! Id be gutted if we wernt here for him in the morning

Good luck with your induction wednesday timewaster! X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw kuri I'm sorry for that bill but I am sure it will get worked out, coz that cant be right!

Timewaster and Myprincess I hope everything goes well for you this week, but hope you go naturally first ladies. I'm a tad jealous your end date is this week lol!! Although my end date is in sight too, only 13 more days maximum!

Alex I hope you dont go into labour tonight but dont worry if you do, his little sister will be his best birthday present ever (although I used to ask my mum if I could return my little brother birthday present and exchange him when we got older lol).

Off I go again with the tightenings this evening. This is getting really old and annoying now!! Never in my life have I wished for pain as much!!


----------



## baileybubs

Sassy I hope that pain isnt giving you too much trouble. wonder what it is? Could it be spd related?


----------



## Timewaster

Awwwww. I'm sorry you are having alot of tightening and no results, baileybubs. I have cramps on and off since yesterday but nothing is happening. So annoyed


----------



## baileybubs

I have given up staying active today too, just bored of nothing coming of it. I usually bounce on my ball whilst watching tv in the evening but I'm on the sofa tonight, cant be bothered for it all to lead nowhere. Tomorrow me and my mum are gonna go for a walk with dd and the dogs then do some shopping so I'll save my energy for then coz its not worth all the activity to lead to nothing again lol!!


----------



## alex_22

Bailey he wouldnt even know the difference either i just chew too much lol, i keep going from wishing for the pain to sheer dread! Like tonight the thought of labouring is making me feel sick lol i know it has to come so i just want it over with but im really not looking forward to the hours of contractions x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm the same, most of the time I'm wishing for it but every now and again I panic and think I cant do it lol!!


----------



## alex_22

I honestly think thats why i keep having a 'clear out' its not a clear out all all i just keep giving myself 'shitty belly' thinking about it lol x


----------



## HopefulFairy

Officially decided today to go on maternity leave 3 days out from due date! Yay for finally relaxing and not running around so much anymore. Have been so busy this pregnancy it was pure heaven just relaxing today. 

Now the wait begins . dunno if all this time of my hands is going to be beneficial in making me feel relaxed or just make time go really slowly. So ready to have this baby, so so excited to meet her. 

How is everyone else going? A few people reaching their due dates in next day or 2?? Is anyone post date yet?


----------



## kuriazuri

How's everybody doing today? Eden woke at 5 am  not sure why. I was already up having some pretty intense contractions. I'm on a sick one-kitchen is spotless and it's not even 8 am...kinda hoping if I keep my activity level high the contractions will continue-lots of low cramping which I haven't had much of before so...? Who knows!? Although I am very happy to be hopefully having another natural birth, I'm slightly jealous of those who have a 'date' they know they will see their baby for sure! :) 

I think DH is trying to get every last chance to dtd as he knows he will be banned for 6 weeks very soon haha. Today I'm thankful that I he is into me still. (Even though I feel I resemble a small hippo) 

The labor watch goes on...


----------



## SassyGee

Same as any other day,here so far. Is,being a couch potato my problem lol on not bringing on contractions??? I do housework still but with frequent breaks of course. Wifey and daughter are gonna play golf this afternoon so think ill walk along with golf cart! Walking and dtd is bout all I'm interested in trying on my own to get something started. I've Dr appt Friday and I PRAY he tells me something is going on w my cervix or station of this baby.


----------



## Timewaster

Kuriazuri - haha. My DH is trying to do the same. Even I don't know how he could possibly be attracted to me. I wouldn't if I was in his shoes.

At the same time, he feels a little sad that I won't have a belly anymore and he won't be feeling the baby move inside. (This is our 3rd and last baby) 

Hopefulfairy - I and baileybubs are due tomorrow. Send lots of labor vibes our way. :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yep I think besides celine who went past due date, me and timewaster will be the first ones to hit it tomorrow. My dd was born on her due date so going past will be new for me. 
Absolutley nothing going on here except same as every other day the last week! Pains and BH on and off, getting stronger now towards the end of the day. Felt sick just before tea time but now fine after eating. Sigh.

Kuri you definately have the right idea to keep active, I'm trying as much as I can but sometimes my hips hurt too much and I have to stop. Might scrub the kitchen floors myself tomorrow though lol!! And I bought more pineapple and dates today!

Sassy I've been active for the last 2 weeks as much as I could and from Sunday I just gave up coz it seemed to be getting me nowhere lol! Also we need some energy leftover to give birth hehe!

Alex how was your ds' birthday today? You haven't gone into labour have you??

Hopeful I don't know how you've worked for so long!!! I've heard of loads of women who worked right til the end and then first day of maternity go into labour so fingers crossed you are one of those ladies!!


----------



## alex_22

No labour today thank god bailey! Midwife appointment went well baby is now 3/5 my bp is still high at 130/82 so shes coming out wednesday to check it again, silly me i didnt realise my water samples were supposed to be first one of the day and ive been giving her ones off like 10 minutes before my appointment after drinking gallons of water so i didnt look dehydrated haha i could be riddled with pre-e and not know cause my samples are too watered down :S my bad!! Hows everyone feeling today? Weve had a lovely day for ds birthday im just exhausted now after being up since 6am! Looking forward to putting him to bed and crashing out on the couch with a RLT! X


----------



## baileybubs

Did your MW say that was high BP?? Mines usually around that lol.

I'm glad you had a good day though and your ds enjoyed his birthday.


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

alex glad your sons bday has went fine so far lets hope you make it through the day with no labor


for me today did feel sick while eating still have a headache and a couple contractions we will see if it leads to anything but probebly not. doc apt in a.m. just had weird feeling this a.m.that tomorrow is the day but i know that probebly wont happen.
baby is active and i have more discharge then normal but no sign of plug yet


----------



## alex_22

Its high for me bailey mines usually 110/60 she said its once it gets over 90 that its bad but she wants to keep an eye on it with it creeping up x


----------



## kuriazuri

Well-my whole house is clean but all I have to show for it are swollen ankles and a backache! :| keep getting lightning croch-I think he's punching my cervix. 

Here we are all rowing the same boat! Bailey I hope yours comes tomorrow! I don't know what I'll do if I go past-I just keep thinking if this was my first I would be going into labor in 6 days! She was 7 1/2 lbs, I wonder how big little man is...I'm guessing 8! 

On a side note my mom is driving me crazy! She keeps trying to plan things for next week-I think she keeps forgetting how ridiculously pregnant I am. We are going today to get acupuncture and I'm going to ask them to send me into labor and I just know she's going to trip out. 

Long story short, DH wanted to throw me a surprise baby shower- well my mom decided to tell me about it without telling him first because mostly her and my MIL are planning it (they have a tendency to take over) and DH was sooo mad. He's still not over it so I don't even like bringing it up. Well my mom decided it's going to be at her house and it's not till next weekend. I'll be 39 weeks pregnant. :/ I really didn't want a shower-I feel weird since I already have a baby and DH and I can afford whatever we want/need. DH just wanted it to be a surprise little celebration with a couple people, which would have been perfect, but now it's turning into a big thing...ugh. Well. I feel the chances are 50/50 I'll show up to my baby shower with a baby! Lol!

The BH are still comin-randomly. But I think I may have had a bit of 'bloody show' earlier!


----------



## HopefulFairy

Timewaster and baileybubs! Hope today is the day for you ladies!!! So exciting - due date day!!!!!!


----------



## Cuddle4

Well 37 weeks in thirty mins! So happy for time to be moving on, but like many of you Not looking forward to the laboring aspect. LOL. It's weird how this is our fourth (and last), but there is still this "newness" to the whole occasion. Like there is STILL a part of me that belive that I will have ANOTHER kid within a few weeks. Still somewhat surreal, to tell you the truth. Now I'm wondering who he will look like and how our routine will change in our home and what the dynamics will be like with our other little ones... I'm not worried at all, just curious to see! Lol


----------



## baileybubs

I get what you mean cuddle, I still sometimes have to stop and think "wow I will have another baby so soon, another child!!"

Its been quiet today? Anyone shown any signs?

I've had some extra discharge and more BH and cramps but same old same old lol. So fed up. And other people seem to think that today is somewhat magical as its my due date.....my df keeps checking on me today, which is great and I think finally he cares, but whats taken him so long to realise?? I've had friends and family wishing me good luck on FB today...as if its definately going to happen today?? And my mum making plans for me going into labour tonight.....like it hasnt been possible until today!


----------



## Ashleii15

Currently 38+1 with baby boy #2
Was 2cm at 37+4 check up, and hopefully getting a stretch and sweep at next appointment (38+4) if I make it that long! Hoping I make progress since last week!
Just packed hospital bag for baby and I yesterday.
Baby is head down.
Been doing the labour dance, lol


----------



## dairymomma

Sending labor dust to all who are (not so) patiently waiting! :haha:


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

thats funny bailey i couldnt imagen. my whole family is jumpy on the subject and want to take you to the hospital with first signs of contractions
as for me i had a doc apt and another nst started contracting with some good ones with loads of period type cramps but since they were not steady he let me go home so on my way home they were more regular i was thinking yey then i ate lunch. ds took nap so i took a bath to shave my legs just incase and then they stopped. but just had one while writing the last sentance. but im not holding my breath lol my body likes playing tricks on me.

has anyone had dreams of baby too. i dreamed baby was 10lbs1oz and 21in


----------



## alex_22

Happy due date Bailey and timewaster hope your babies don't keep you waiting much longer and happy last day of being pregnant for tomorrow princessb, I can't believe im still pregnant! Part of me really wants to get to 39 week's with me only being 38+3 when I had Finnley I really didn't think I'd go this far though fingers crossed she comes before oh week holiday is up the thought of having to entertain Finnley on my own when I feel this tired it's good lol, how's everyone feeling? X


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

thank you alex hope your little girl dosnt keep you waiting to much longer


----------



## baileybubs

I'm feeling p******d off lol!! You know how I was saying before that everyone seems to think I will magically go into labour today coz it's my due date? Well I went for a lie down after putting dd to bed and fell asleep, was really nice to be catching up on some zzzzz's coz I've been knackered. Anyways then my MIL calls me and wakes me up. I go back to sleep and my best friend calls me and wakes me up again!! I fall asleep one last time and my best friend texts me saying "are you giving birth or just asleep"......give me strength!!!! I would just leave my phone turned off but I think people would kill me if I was completely radio silent. It's so annoying coz noone bloody talks to me all day every day then it gets to evening and everyone wants to wake me up! 

My princess I hope something continues for you. I'm so sick of contractions stopping and starting now. Every evening I get 1-3 hours of mild contractions that fizzle to nothing!

Eurgh I'm in a foul mood sorry ladies lol!

I notice timewaster hasn't been on much, maybe she's in labour?


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ashleii! Welcome! Keep doing that baby dance Hun!


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

bailey i feel for you and that would be wonderful and i hope she is it would deffantly give us something to distract us


----------



## alex_22

Bailey that would drive me insane! Getting the comments, texts and phone calls don't really bother me but if I was asleep and people wouldn't leave me alone id be fuming lol, I hate having my sleep interrupted (god help me with a baby and a toddler lol) I best stock up on the red bull ready lol x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm not normally as bothered being woken it's just coz I'm so uncomfortable now that it's so hard for me to get to sleep, so if anyone wakes me I get so angry coz it's such a rare occurrence lol! I'm also wide awake now yet still feel so tired, my hips are killing though so there's no way I'll fall back asleep now for ages. Why do people not think that as it's evening I might actually be asleep?? I suppose it's nice that they care, but can't they care in the daytime lol?


----------



## alex_22

I'm exhausted 24/7 and now I wake up on a morning aching all over and feel better as the day goes on! It should be the other way round but these days sleeping is just so hard to do especially when my bed isn't the best to start with, luckily my mam phones me about 9am every morning the first time she does it and im still in bed I'll make sure it's the last though lol I'll probably bite her head off x


----------



## kuriazuri

Took Eden to an indoor play place and I guess it was just too much. Exhausted with a pounding headache and swollen feet. Of all days I do not want to go into labor today-I'm just too tired. Lol but wouldn't it be just my luck? 

Lazing on the couch wishing this headache away.


----------



## Timewaster

It's 11.30 pm at my place. Leaving for the hospital to get induced 5am in the morning. Mm getting super nervous especially about leaving my 3 and 4 year old behind... hope everything goes smoothly and I can be home with my lo as soon as possible


----------



## kuriazuri

Good luck timewaster! I hope it goes smoothly for you. 

I have to be up in 5 hours, but can I sleep? No. DH is snoring away while I lay on the couch playing on Facebook....


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck timewaster!! wow 5am thats early! Hope it all goes ok and dont worry.

I still feel crappy today.....still nothing. Got my sweep tomorrow though so maybe that will help.

Alex I wake up like that too. I was in so much pain this morning. i was awake half the night too.

Kuri I'm sorry you have a bad headache, its so horrible having a headache when pregnant!


----------



## Timewaster

At the hospital right now, got the iv in. ..


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh good luck timewaster!! Cant wait to see pics and hear about the birth!!


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

congradulations timewaster
hope everything goes soothly for you

contractions all day and night yesterday and lost my first piecies of plug. im not holding my breath for today but cant wait for tomorrow. just going to take today to make sure everythings in place


----------



## HopefulFairy

good luck timewaster!! :D


----------



## alex_22

Good luck trimewaster

Midwifes been bp is 130/80 so it's gone down a little only measuring 36 now because she's 2/5 palpable so she's thinking about coming hopefully some time soon x


----------



## SassyGee

Good luck Timewaster. Nada going on for me. Went for 30min walk this morning. Remind me again how walking is suppose to help?


----------



## baileybubs

I dunno sassy I went for a massive walk today and nothing!! Come on gravity do your job lol


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi well these babies seem to be taking their time. Question for the UK mummy's. 

I have a midwife check up on Monday & I'll be 38+4. They will routinely book me in, in another 2 weeks if baby hasn't arrived making me 40+4 when they'll probably offer me a sweep. As they only offer midwife appointments on a Monday, do you think they will let me book in for a week later (39+4) rather than 2 weeks later & still offer me a sweep :wacko:


----------



## kuriazuri

Had a sweep this morning and omg I am having some serious contractions and cramping! I was 3 cm dialated and mostly effaced. He (yes a male midwife!) was very nice though, and now I'm having bloody show! Hmmm there might be a baby before the baby shower!


----------



## baileybubs

Bumblebee if they are anything like my local MWs no they won't do a sweep before 40 weeks, I begged and was told it's not within their remit to do them before 40 weeks. I mentioned I'm trying to avoid a c section again and that the consultant had asked me to ask them but she still said no :-( it's always worth an ask though, some MWs might be more willing to or the local policy might be different to mine.

Kuri that's great news! I hope it leads to something for you Hun!! I've got my sweep tomorrow hoping mine has a positive effect too!


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

kuri hopefully you will have your baby in your arms soon


----------



## baileybubs

Is there anything happening fr you my princess? I hope something does otherwise good luck for tomorrow


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

a few contractions here and there. which sucks seeing how i had them all day yesterday and night. its like my body worked that hard to expell the smalles peice of plug and gave up... but im exited and have to be at the hospital at 9:30am. and baby should be here a little before noon


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

providing my body dosnt cooperate today....


----------



## kuriazuri

Cramping has eased-time for a nap :) thanks guys <3 

Good luck princess! 

Bailey-have you tried castor oil? My midwife suggested it if I want to send myself straight into labor. I just can't get myself to drink it


----------



## baileybubs

No I might try that kuri after the weekend if nothing's happened still. I'm debating dtd tonight, I can't be bothered though lol! But think maybe it's worth a try if it means it kick starts before I go for the sweep tomorrow, coz surely dtd would be more comfortable than a sweep (only slightly though lol!)


----------



## Timewaster

Still at the hospital. Been on pitocin for 5 hours now. They started with 1 milliunit/min and now we are up to 11 milliunits/unit. 

Having contractions but not painful enough and cervix was checked about 3 hours ago and no changes since my 39 week appt. Still 2cm dilated, soft but cervix is too far up.

Sleepy and hungry now but not allowed to eat and contractions keeping me up


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no I hated that they wouldn't let me eat during labour. I hope things start to progress for you timewaster :flower:


----------



## kuriazuri

They don't let you eat? :( That's terrible! I remember right after my water broke I wanted blueberry pancakes from IHOP! Haha I made my husband go get them but by the time he got back I was in too deep of active labor to eat. They sure were good later that morning! 

Eden is going to go stay with her nana tonight so I'm gonna bounce on a ball and do some visualizations because this evening would be perfect! I got to nap and relax all afternoon. The contractions and pressure and cramping wore off after a nap, but any time I am up and moving it comes right back so I think once she's gone I can get things rolling...eeek! &#128516;


----------



## baileybubs

I'm the same kuri, whenever I move around things seem to happen but then once I nap or it's bedtime it all fizzles. Just can't keep active enough lol! I hope your bouncing helps whilst dd is away! 

They don't let you eat when you are induced coz your chances of needing EMCS are increased and if you have eaten before the surgery it can make you very sick or something. They will probably tell me I can't eat too coz I'm attempting vbac so also might end in EMCS.

Got my sweep this morning, hope it does something!!!

Timewaster I hope your LO has arrived safely!

My princess good luck for your ELCS today!

Everyone else how are you doing? Alex any more signs?


----------



## HopefulFairy

walking all day and had acupuncture. Nothing yet  hows everyone else going?


----------



## baileybubs

Happy due date hopeful!! Keep walking and bouncing hun! 

Just got back from my consultant appointment. It was good and bad. My BP was 148/80 so they werent happy with that but thankfully no protein in my urine so they dont think pre-e yet. On the plus side she did the sweep, he is very low down and she said she could touch his head and I'm 2cm dilated and she thinks its quite likely things will happen in the next week, but she cant say for sure.
The community MW is coming out Monday to check my BP and I might have to go in if its still high, otherwise they have offered to bring me in next Friday to break my waters.

I dont know if 2cm is any good but she did say it was "a good 2cm" and my membranes are now bulging after the sweep so fingers crossed!


----------



## alex_22

Fingers crossed the sweep gets things going Bailey, I'm a bit crampy today but was yesterday for all of half an hour and it fizzled out so I'm expecting absolutely nothing to come of it today either I can see me going over x


----------



## baileybubs

Well I was crampy and felt weird for a couple of hours and now I'm back to feeling nothing! Gonna go for a walk and see if that can help.


----------



## alex_22

It's so annoying when it stops isn't it I try not pay too much attention to it now, going to go for another walk tonight I'm willing to try anything now lol x


----------



## kuriazuri

Bailey I think 'a good 2' means it's just slightly bigger cause my midwife said I was a 'tight 3' 

My sweet little man has decided to stay put for now, so I'm just ignoring the BH and relax today. Trying to stop being so obsessive...not like that's really going to happen, but I can say it right?! Haha I keep reminding myself that I will miss him being in there soon.


----------



## alex_22

I feel like I'm dying of tiredness!! If I go into Labour tonight there's not much chance of me pushing her out without some help lol as much as I want her out I really need a good nights sleep first! X


----------



## Damita

Nothing here....


----------



## kuriazuri

Well we went to L&D because baby wasn't moving much so of course halfway there he starts kicking up a storm....they checked him and he's doing great-lots of fluid and healthy activity. We got to watch him 'breathing' the amniotic fluid! That was pretty cool. She said that means he's definitely ready. 

Still at 3 cm and 50% effaced. But I've decided he's not allowed to come tomorrow because I don't want his birthday to be 7-11 :/ 

Thought I wasn't gonna obsess! Haha I did great for like 5 minutes this morning. 

Hope everyone's having a relaxing evening :)


----------



## Timewaster

Hi ladies,

I had my baby boy yesterday, 10th July at 10 am after 24 hours of labor. He is w beautiful 7lb13oz baby. 

I'm very swollen down there, have a second degree tear and am on antibiotics for a low grade fever but worth it. :)

Good luck to all of you. Sending lots of labor vibes your way


----------



## alex_22

Congratulations timewaster, hope your feeling better soon x


----------



## kuriazuri

Congrats Timewaster!!! Take care of yourself!


----------



## baileybubs

Congratulations timewaster! Hope you are better soon!

Kuri glad all was ok with your LO. I had a panic this morning coz my little man hadn't moved for a while but after a quick rest and a cold drink he soon started wriggling away again! 

Well I officially hate being overdue! I hadn't planned on still being pregnant at this point so I'm at a loss for what to do! I can barely walk anywhere with dd as she isn't yet walking outdoors by herself and I get so breathless pushing her pram. I can't drive coz a) I have to have the chair leaned back like a gangster and b) I'm so worried about someone rear ending me coz my bump touches the steering wheel. So we are just stuck at home alone all day everyday and I've had enough!!!
I think I got my hopes up yesterday with the consultant saying I was 2cm dilated and membranes were bulging so I'm gutted that still nothing is happening.

Has anyone heard about that full moon theory though? Apparently more pregnant women's waters break around the full moon coz of the effect it has on water, similar to it's effect on tides apparently. Here's hoping coz it's a full moon tomorrow lol!


----------



## alex_22

Bailey I was reading the full moon thing too fingers crossed there's some truth in it cause I'm just as fed up oh is due back at work Monday and I really hope I have her before then so that he doesn't have to go back! I really never thought I'd get to 39 week's but now I'll be surprised if I go before my due date! I've been pretty crampy for the last 3 days but there's never any pattern to it and nothing ever comes of it I'm sick of getting my hopes up over it x


----------



## baileybubs

Me too Alex. Whenever I have been active and I then sit down I start getting mild contractions, or very strong BH, and I have been timing them every 10 mins. But as soon as I move around again they fizzle. Just gotta hope they might be helping me get more dilated at least. Just sick of thinking it might be starting and it's not!


----------



## alex_22

Oh had me climbing up a huge hill last night with SOOO many steps and I was sure I was in labour a few hours later but after a shower everything disappeared, my moods are doing my own head in and it doesn't help that oh is really grinding on me lately! He just can't help but annoy me 24/7 it's really getting on my last nerve I'm just done in lol x


----------



## baileybubs

Haha I told my df the same thing yesterday that I can't stand him lol! I told him I don't mean it really but I do a little! He just does everything with half effort! I call him half a job harry. Like he put the laundry on the line for me coz I asked him to (4 times) and he didn't even put pegs on it so an hour later I noticed half of it was on the floor! He then took dd out of her high chair and cleaned her up after breakfast (coz I just struggle picking her up full stop now) and he cleaned her up but left all cereal and mushed banana all over the high chair and tray. I just feel like I may as well do it all myself! 
Plus he has this thing about arguing every point I make, not in a bad way just in a jokey way but I've told him it annoys me and he won't stop! 
I feel like Rachel on Friends when she's overdue and says to Ross "youuuuuuu!!! Like you haven't don't enough!!"


----------



## alex_22

Mines the same lol because I had high BP before I had Finnley he keeps teasing and annoying me on purpose to get it higher in the hope it makes her come, he wants to hope for his own sake it works soon cause he forgets he has to do labour with me haha, does your oh just assume that anything to do with your lo is your responsibility and not his? Mine is serious for it, I even have to remind him to feed him x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yeah he seems to forget she's there, he will just walk out the room or goes out for a fag whilst I'm busy doing something because he doesn't get that he has to watch her/listen out for her all the time, he just expects me to.


----------



## alex_22

Arh don't even get me started on the going out for a fag lol my lo could be standing at the door crying to go outside and my oh thinks it's ok for him to go out for a fag and leave me to deal with a hysterical lo because he isnt allowed out  it's like he does it on purpose sometimes x


----------



## kuriazuri

It's so funny because I had my daughter on a full moon! Her due date was the 10th of June and the night of the 4th was a full moon-my water broke at 4:30 am and she was here by 10:30 on the 5th. I feel there is definitely a lot of truth in it! This full moon is supposed to be a special one, called a super moon where it is the closest to earth it can get. Here's to our full moon babies! (hopefully?) I'm a little glad I haven't had him yet as my baby shower is tomorrow and I'd like to attend! haha

The midwife on wednesday said to pee first, then DTD (honestly I don't even know what dtd stands for...can't we just say have sex? lol!) then make sure you lay there for 2 hours-also having an orgasm helps too! While you lay there you are supposed to either have him or self stimulate your nipples. I can't stand nipple stimulation-although with my daughter I did get things moving along a bit with my breast pump- mostly because it wasn't direct contact...It would give me intense contractions! I think it's quite funny that in the end you do the same things to get the baby out that you did to get the baby in! :haha:

The BH I'm having now are so strong I have to stop and breathe through them, they just aren't anywhere near regular. 

I've promised myself that I will NOT be going back to the hospital until it's time to have this baby!! :baby:


----------



## alex_22

I was going to attempt sex tonight but honestly even just the thought of it exhausts me I don't think oh is going to be best pleased lol, it gets to a certain time every night and I just feel like I've hit a brick wall! If I have any chance of a quick and easy Labour it's going to have to start first thing on a morning! X


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh a super moon! Maybe we will all have our babies this weekend then!

Dtd stands for do the deed kuri, not very romantic is it lol?

My BH are the same this evening too, I read apparently though that the full moon can also make the BH feel more intense (not sure how??) but perhaps that's it? Coz mine feel stronger but like you they are really irregular. 

Alex I can't be bothered dtd. My df is way late home from work anyway so I'm off to bed lol! Hope you manage to get the energy to do it!


----------



## Timewaster

Hi ladies.

Just wanted to check in and see how you all are holding up. Hopefully you will have your babies with the full moon.

I and baby are still at the hospital, hoping to be discharged tomorrow


----------



## alex_22

Bailey I just say had the energy to drag my arse up the stairs to bed last night the deed definitely didn't get done hahaha.

Timewaster I hope you both get home soon hospitals arnt the most comfortable are they. X


----------



## baileybubs

I didnt even hear my df come home he was so late so no chance here either. In a way I'm a little glad coz the thought isnt very appealing lol. 

I had a lot of discharge this morning which I am sure was more plug but still not huge amounts of plug or any pink tinge to it. Oh and my BP is still around 140/90.

Timewaster I hope you get to go home soon hun, I hate having to stay in hospital.


----------



## alex_22

It's not even appealing a little bit for me haha! A foot rub sounds wayyy better, I keep loosing bits of my plug too but mine isnt tinged either. God I wish this was over lol x


----------



## baileybubs

I honestly dont think I have ever been more uncomfortable, tired and frustrated in my whole life!! It never got like this with dd, it was uncomfortable for sure but not like this. Every morning I wake up and have a little cry about how I have to endure another day running after my dd whilst feeling this bad. And I really will punch the next person who asks me if I am in labour or if I have had the baby yet lol. My brother and friend yesterday were jokingly saying, come on your milking it now time to push this baby out. I know it was said tongue in cheek coz they know I want to have him already but it just annoys me even more coz I am so fed up lol!! 

My mum is gonna stay again tomorrow night, which again will most likely guarantee nothing will happen.


----------



## HopefulFairy

Congrats timewaster!!!

I feel for you baileybubs. I too am really fed up with waiting  feeling so emotional and hopeful labour will start then by end of day upset nothing has happened. Starting to feel as if i will pregnant forever :(


----------



## alex_22

Yeah the phone calls from my mam every single morning (who's house is literally over the road) I mean she's my birthing partner so clearly knows she will be the first person I phone  my oh went out on his bike lastnight because 'he's not out tomorrow' but ofcourse that's no longer the case and he's going out tomorrow now too because it could be his last chance before I have the baby because apparently that will stop him from going out :S I seriously don't know how much longer I can be pregnant before I loose my shit on him lol x


----------



## baileybubs

My df wanted to have a few beers last night alex, I nearly smacked him!!! He isnt driving me to the hospital coz he doesnt drive but that still doesnt mean I want him to be half cut when I may go into labour! They have no sense do they alex?


----------



## alex_22

Bailey it honestly amazes me how thoughtless they are, I feel like I just need to lock myself away from absolutely everyone and everything so I can sit and sulk on my own because if I hear 'your not even due yet you could go ages yet' I'll attack them!! With a pole! But then if I hear 'not long now' I'll attack them even harder lol I just need to he on my own :( x


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I definately know how you feel. Df said wont be long now this morning, wanted to kill him coz I've told him how much that annoys me. 
I know that in the real world its not long, but for us heavily pregnant women it feels like a lifetime. I feel like my life is on hold right now and cant continue until he is born, its like being in some sort of weird painful limbo lol!!


----------



## alex_22

Your life literally does have to stop for a few weeks the amount of times if done all my housework thinking right that's it done ready for freya coming or shaved thinking right that's it done ready for Labour haha we were supposed to go to Scarborough for the day Thursday gone but it's 2 hours away from home so decided against it all my days are now spent waiting and preparing (again) for her coming. I'll be gutted if I haven't gone into Labour by tomorrow night causes then oh is back at work and my mams now off for 4 weeks cause she's had her hand operated on for carpal tunnel and I know she's just going to do my head in more than actually help she just picks faults in every little thing I do I seriously can't do right for wrong! X


----------



## Amalee

Hi ladies, I just discovered this thread - and I need to join! It's two days until due date, and all of a sudden over the last 4 or 5 days, I've felt like I could just go anytime now. But surely that means that I'm in for 2 more weeks of waiting, right? :haha:

DH had a week's vacation that had to be used by today, so he just finished up a week off - I was really hoping I'd have the baby a few days ago since he was already planning to be home!


----------



## alex_22

Amalee I've spent the last 2 week's thinking I could go anyday now lol iI never got this far with my son he come at 38+3 so it's definitely a waiting game now and I'm not know for my patience lol I have none at all! This wait is killing me x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi amalee!! Its always the case isnt it that baby doesnt come at a time when theres someone around to help us lol!! Alex's dh has just been off for a week too.
I was convinced I would have had baby by now but nope. And now whenever I think ooh this could be it I darent ring anyone coz ive been wrong everytime!!

Alex I know what you mean, I get my house all clean and tidy thinking right I'm ready now, then we go through another day and its a mess again lol, and I have to start preparations all over again!

Hmmmm losing more and more plug, but I know that means nothing


----------



## alex_22

Fingers crossed it means something for you! Are you booked in for another sweep? X


----------



## baileybubs

No, the community MW is coming out to me monday coz of my BP being higher, do they do sweeps if they come out to yoyur house? Might ask her but she'll prob say no knowing my luck! Then the plan is to go in to have my waters broke at the end of the week in hope that kick starts it. But that depends on what the MW says about my BP first!


----------



## moltal213

My lil girl arrived on the 11th of july 2014 .. At 11:02 had to have a c section .. Sigh long story .. Keep well .. Just touching base . I won't b around much


----------



## baileybubs

Congrats moltal! Glad you and your dd are safe and well!


----------



## alex_22

Here they come out to you to do sweeps so it's worth asking Bailey 

Congratulations moltal hope your both doing well x


----------



## baileybubs

That's good to know Alex thanks! For some reason I didn't think she'd do it in my own home lol! Although I hope the fact that this is my second pregnancy won't make her be a stickler for the rules and refuse coz I'm a day off 41 weeks!! She shouldn't really seen as my consultant already did one!! Saying that my BP is still high so I'm convinced she's gonna send me to hospital anyway.


----------



## Amalee

Congrats moltal! 

Am I the only ones who wants to be a hermit from here on out? I know people are well meaning, but I have the same exact conversation 50 times a week! I just hate getting that pitying stare from people when they ask how I'm feeling, tell me I still need to drop, ask if I'm having contractions, etc... It's like they won't be happy unless I start complaining about how everything's going!


----------



## baileybubs

No i'm the same amalee, I had dfs uncle and aunty visit today without calling first so it was a surprise and df was at work so all i got was any signs? Have you tried this? Have you tried that? And I was so annoyed coz I just dont want any visitors or to go out and have to speak to anyone except my df and my mum!
Sadly if nothing happens tonight I need to go shopping tomorrow so will have more questions. I will find the shocked looks funny when I say I was due 4 days ago though lol.

On another note, I just had a bath and as I got out my plug came out, and it was massive and very disgusting lol!!


----------



## celine

Alex and baileybubs i cant beleive u are still here:( thought for sure you would have ur babies...these last weeks of oregnancy are the worst they just drag and drag and all you can do is just try to survive snother day.
I cant imagine how you feel going over due :( i had dd2 on due date and already almost went nuts.
Althougt that distgusting plug loss is a good sign! Fx!


----------



## Amalee

Oooh, baileybubs, that's a good sign! A bath sounds lovely, I hope it was relaxing!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks celine, I thought I would have had him by now too, I think my body is just teasing me now with all these false starts and signs, I'm sure I've been in slow labour for about a week now lol!!

Amalee it was really nice actually, its really warm here tonight but has started to rain so I had the window open and I just lay there listening to the rain and realxing! Plus I was lying tummy down in an attempt to get baby to turn the right way coz he's back to back (which I think is why my labour hasnt kicked into gear yet!)


----------



## Amalee

Maybe I'll follow your lead tonight. DH is out of the house, he's heading to my parents' house for dinner. I'm being antisocial and would rather avoid the conversation with my mom, aunt, and brother's girlfriend. Sometimes it's nice that lots of men are so disinterested in pregnancy, they're happy to find something else to talk about!

I've noticed a lot more cm lately. It doesn't seem to be the plug, it's more runny than I've heard it described before. But not runny enough to be the waters. I assume that's a good sign though, my cervix must be somewhat dilated!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think it is a good sign hun, I was like that the last couple of days, started with just lots of discharge, then the odd bit of snotty stuff in lol, and tonight what was definately the rest of the plug!


----------



## alex_22

Celine I really thought she would be here too!

Bailey I wish I thought there was a reason why Labour won't start other than the fact that this baby is stubborn and lazy lol I should have known I'd still be here now after how awkward she was at each and every single (all 6 of them) scans I really can see her coming late at this rate x


----------



## baileybubs

Wonder if hunger is a sign of labour? Just ate a full meal an hour ago and I'm starving again! 
Aw I hope she doesnt make you wait that long alex, being overdue is horrible. I didnt go overdue last time either so it was a shock this time


----------



## alex_22

I had a Madras for tea so I think it would be best if Labour didn't happen any time soon lol, I don't know what this baby is doing but she's killing me! Keep getting stabbing pains in my pelvis and back and bum she must be shoving her head right down its agony!! Definitely not looking forward to the pain of labour now if I can't even handle this haha x


----------



## baileybubs

I keep getting nervous now too, worrying I won't be able to cope but I've just gotta remember that if I really think I can't cope I can get pain relief. And they won't let me labour for more than 10 hours which I'm sure will be over before I know it lol! 
We can do this Alex! We've done it once before!


----------



## alex_22

We don't really have much choice anyway Bailey hahaha my first Labour was 10 hours and it flew over Hopefully it won't even take you 10 hours, I'm hoping mine starts during the night so I can sleep through the early not too painful stage, it's more being in pain for a long time that worries me they say second Labour is usually half the time though fingers crossed that's the case x


----------



## baileybubs

I hope so, mine was only 16 hours last time but I was induced so no idea lol! But I'd guess from the amount of time my body seems to have been trying to start it might be fairly quick.

I'm getting a few painful BH now, don't wanna get my hopes up it might be it but I'm gonna go to bed and see what happens.


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

well hi ladies i just got out of the hospital today....im happy to say my yellow bump turned pink. faith louise was born july 10th at 1:14pm was 9lb2oz 21in and doing great.... 
fingers crossed for all of you still waiting


----------



## alex_22

Ooh fingers crossed Bailey I'm just feeling pretty sore at the bottom of my bump from whatever movements she's been doing lol

Congratulations princess hope your both doing well x


----------



## celine

Girls you can do it, labour can be rough but not being pregnabt anymore is loverly :) i had a terrible labour hence no burth story BUT my second birth was my easiest birth :) so moral of story...dont have number three!


----------



## baileybubs

Myprincess congratulations hun! Glad she is here safe and sound

Celine I'm sorry you had a difficult labour hun (I bet difficult is an understatement isnt it?). Will tale the advice on not having number 3 lol. Although if this one ends in c section and I do have a third I doubt I will go for vbac again, this is torture lol. Especially when I know I could have had my ELCS almost 2 weeks ago.

Alex you know how you said you might lose your s**t with your oh, well I did this morning. I think I am so miserable and tired and had enough of being pregnant and he's just got no clue. He stayed up til 3am playing xbox (admittedly dd woke a few times anyway so I would still have been woken up) but he then wouldnt get out of bed this morning and I was in pain, dd then had a screaming session coz shes teething and also has a sore bottom so he just left me to deal with her and went and got his shower, coz god forbid he doesnt get his damn shower!! And then he snapped at me coz I had a go at him for not bringing the laundry down which I cant carry coz of the baby gates and my ridiculously huge overdue bump!! So I yelled at him, a lot. And called him selfish. He's saying sorry now and then he dared to say he was tired......well I nearly threw the xbox through the window!!

As for any signs of labour nothing again. I dont think I can cope anymore I feel like I am at my wits end, I think a little part of me really thought that last bight was the night :cry:


----------



## alex_22

Celine there's no way I'm ever having baby number 3 haha I've already started begging oh to get the snip he's far from keen on the idea though!

Bailey I'd be demented knowing I could of had my section by now seriously I have no patience at all, they have no idea men do they! Mine went out to wash his bike like half an hour ago and has only just getting back so he obviously had a quick play about while he was out, the sooner we have these babies the better lol x


----------



## HopefulFairy

been contracting a lot tonight. sore back all day. noticed bloody mucus like discharge now when going to toilet  sign labour near or just more false labour signs? How do you know when you are actually in labour?


----------



## alex_22

Sounds pomising hopeful just try and stay active cause if it is the real deal it'll help speed things along fingers crossed it is it for you x


----------



## alex_22

Sounds pomising hopeful just try and stay active cause if it is the real deal it'll help speed things along fingers crossed it is it for you x


----------



## baileybubs

I agree it sounds good, but I'm the same as you hopeful, I dont think I will know when its actual labour!! Last night my BH were painful and every 9 mins, but they still fizzled!! I think the difference is that false labour will stop if you do the opposite of what you are currently doing ie when I had the BH last night I was sat still, moving about made them go away. 
I really hope it is the real thing for you!!

At this rate Alex theres only gonna be you and me left lol, coz Kuri sounded promising yesterday and she's gone quiet too lol!!

Do you think on overly emotional outburst is a sign? I really went mental this morning, I think I had a mini meltdown lol, now I'm fine again!!


----------



## kuriazuri

I'm still here. Had a baby shower yesterday which was really nice. I hoped soooo much he would come last night! But-he didn't. I bounced, had sex, inserted epo...everything! 

Bailey have you thought of castor oil? I know it sounds really unpleasant but I'm not sure if being overdue is any worse than castor oil could be! I heard chasing it with orange juice makes it palatable. I've half a mind to start chugging some this morning. I just want more time with this baby before I have to go back go work! You know how it is, 6 weeks and 8 weeks are two different ball games! It makes such a difference when they are tiny. Every day I'm pregnant is one more day I don't have home :( 

Plus his newborn photo props came in yesterday and I'm just dying to use them. One fin is even 'lucky' just like Nemo :) 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/103533...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all 

And my friend made Eden's! Her's is a mermaid dress. I'll try and smush her in it and post a photo...distraction distraction at this point huh! And maybe some Castor oil...


----------



## alex_22

I really think we are Bailey lol, apparently being emotional is a sign Bailey well according to my bounty book anyway. I just keep having moments of feeling like I want a bloody good cry! I'm beyond bored of being pregnant now and just need things to happen, I got ANOTHER phone call from my mam asking if there was any signs  I told her to stop asking now it's really doing my head in more the fact that if she just got off her arse and walked over the road she would see that there were no signs! I really don't know how much more I can take x


----------



## alex_22

I really think we are Bailey lol, apparently being emotional is a sign Bailey well according to my bounty book anyway. I just keep having moments of feeling like I want a bloody good cry! I'm beyond bored of being pregnant now and just need things to happen, I got ANOTHER phone call from my mam asking if there was any signs  I told her to stop asking now it's really doing my head in more the fact that if she just got off her arse and walked over the road she would see that there were no signs! I really don't know how much more I can take x


----------



## alex_22

We'll oh is back at work and I'm still pregnant :( midwife appointment in a couple of hours and I'm pretty crampy today just still no pattern or intensity to it so it's just more pregnancy discomforts :( I just want it over x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw its such a pain isnt it alex, I hate being more pregnant than I was last time!! Let us know how your MW appt goes.

My MW said that my BP is higher than normal but still ok so she gave me another sweep. Damn it hurt lol, she really went for it!! Still 2cm dilated but baby is no longer back to back and is really low down. She said that my membranes are really bulging now and thinks it will be any minute really!! Been having bad cramps, backache and contractions evrery 16 mins in the last hour or so but feeling like it might be fizzling now.


----------



## alex_22

Oh Bailey how you getting on with your pains? Fingers crossed the sweep gets things going! My bp is fine now at 120/77 so she will see me next week they won't give me a sweep until I'm 41 weeks :( I hope to God I don't get that far! X


----------



## baileybubs

They seemed to have calmed a little which is frustrating, but were definate contractions not BH. I dont know what to do now though, rest or stay active, stand up or sit down!!


----------



## alex_22

Ah it's so frustrating isn't it! If it's the real deal staying active will help but if it isn't then your just left fed up and worn out so it's hard to decide lol, I can't wait for bedtime!! My mams had me walking all over and it's so hot and she reckons she's dragging me down asda in an hour :S fat chance of that happening! I'm honestly going cockeyed I'm so tired lol x


----------



## kuriazuri

Good luck Bailey and Alex! Little Noah made his grand entrance this morning at 9:30! He is perfect in every way. 7 lbs 1 oz, 18 1/2 inches long. Delivery went well-started contractions at 11 at about 6 min apart, got to the hospital at 2, slept and breathed thru surges, water broke at 8:30 and went from 5 cm to holding him in just under an hour! Feeling very tired but satisfied. See you all soon in baby club!:happydance:


----------



## Amalee

Well, due date has come and nearly gone with no sign of baby! That means DH and I are getting some lovin' in tonight :haha: and I think I'll talk to the midwife about a sweep at my appt on Wednesday. The doctor brought it up 2 weeks ago, so I think if my cervix is ready, she'll be happy to see if we can get things started.


----------



## baileybubs

Congratulations kuri! Glad you LO is here safely!

Alex how are you? 

Amalee I hope a sweep helps you. I've had 2 now and despite being "ready any minute" according to the MW yesterday I'm still here with nothing happening again.

Alex and Amalee I wouldn't worry coz at this rate you 2 will have had your babies before me lol. I'm scheduled for my waters to be broken on Sunday so that's the latest for me. But I've just discovered we have no one to watch dd Wednesday night/Thursday morning coz my dads on a night shift so knowing my luck he'll come then.


----------



## alex_22

Oh wow congratulations kuri your birth sounds nice and quick!

I think I'll be the last one here Bailey if we all need an induction or c-section I'm last on the list with me not even being over due yet lol

My oh actually said something really really helpful yesterday :O he told me look at it this way no matter when she comes your now a day closer to that day, it's actually really helped me just get on with it and know the end is only getting nearer x


----------



## baileybubs

That's true but my response to him would have been "yes but every day feels like a year" hahaha!! 

I actually feel amazing today!! I don't feel pregnant if that's possible?? I feel comfortable and not tired at all weirdly?? Just been for a walk into town and Hoovered downstairs thn cleaned the kitchen. I feel as far away from labour as you possibly could lol!


----------



## alex_22

It definitely does feel like a year sulking about it makes me feel a million times worse though lol, Will you get induced or will they just give you a section if it doesn't happen on its own? x


----------



## baileybubs

They have me booked in to break my waters on Sunday, I will have 4 hours for contractions to start then they will offer me a bit of the hormone drip but not a lot coz of my previous section, if I'm still not getting into established labour then it will be a c section. 
I'm hoping my sweep tomorrow kicks it off though coz the one yesterday definately had an effect but it fizzled, fingers crossed tomorrow's will keep goin lol!


----------



## baileybubs

It's gone quiet on here, how are you Alex and Amalee? 

Still nothing from me but my home BP monitor says it's 160/100!! I've got my sweep this afternoon so she might send me to the hospital if she reads it that high!


----------



## Timewaster

Hey ladies! 

Just checking up on you all. :) hire is it going ?


----------



## baileybubs

Nothing from me but everyone else has either had their babies or gone quiet so I think I may be the last one timewaster lol!


----------



## alex_22

No baby for me haha just been out walking everywhere all day and for a couple of hours last night. Wow that is really high Bailey! Has your midwife been yet? 

I've given up wishing her out! I'm going to just try not think about it and just hope it happens on its own without the need of induction in a fortnight! X


----------



## baileybubs

Ah yes good old walking, I give up doing that Alex lol. Well the MW got my BP at 136/82 so my machine must have been reading it high, but I think its fluctuating a lot coz I've just done it now and it was 135/90. 
She gave nme yet another sweep and just said same as Monday, looks like it cvould happen anytime but you never know and hopefully I wont have to wait much longer. 
But I'm still only 2cm dilated so all these contractions havent done any further work!
Oh well 3 more days maximum!


----------



## alex_22

Fingers crossed the sweep works! 3 days really isn't long to wait at all just bloody well feels like it!!! I could have 15 yet lol :( I'm definitely giving up on the walking cause honestly even if it did work I wouldn't want it to cause I feel so exhausted after I worry I wouldn't be able to do it lol, I can't believe I'm a day away from my due date with no signs of her coming today there's no way on earth she will come on her due date I just know it so looks like I'm definitely having a late baby!! Hopefully she's just as lazy when she arrives!! X


----------



## baileybubs

Its not the wait that bothers me now its the fact that if I have to go in on sunday its likely to end in c section. I really want this to happen naturally but whatever will be I guess!
When will they schedule induction for you Alex?


----------



## alex_22

Hopefully if it comes to it the induction gives him the little kick up the bum that he needs ans you get your VBAC, I think it all depends on how busy they are but typically between 10-14 days overdue x


----------



## celine

Oh ladies i feel for you :(


----------



## baileybubs

I honestly thought I was in labour again last night. Contractions every 7 mins for almost 2 hours, but then became irregular and stopped. That's twice now and I'm so upset again. I'm losing soooooo much bloody tinged plug, even after that massive amount I lost on Saturday which must have been the bulk of it. I just don't get why nothing is happening still!!! Feel as if something is stopping it and I don't know what or why!!! 

Thanks celine, how's your little one doing?

How are you today Alex? Amalee?


----------



## alex_22

Ah I bet your so fed up Bailey I would be! Due date today and no baby :( pretty crampy but as usual no pattern or intensity to it doesn't look like I'm having a due date baby! I honestly can't believe I'm going to be over due I really thought I'd be early again, how you feeling today Bailey x


----------



## baileybubs

Same as always, nothing going on and completely fed up lol.Had a few pains this morning but all gone.
Sorry you are going to be overdue too hun, it sucks!!


----------



## alex_22

I'm just praying she comes before I need inducing! Oh is off for 3 days after tomorrow so that's going to be a big help being hot, tired and over due I feel sorry for Finnley but daddy will be able to share the load so probably take him out to the park, beach, indoor play area over those days, I'm not keen on the idea of a sweep either just the awkwardness or stripping off for her haha the things we have to go through ey! I can't wait for this to be a memory and be sat sniffing her freshly washed hair :) x


----------



## celine

Boo to being overdue :(

Im doing ok, so happy to not be preggo in this heat. Loving my little isabelle to bits but struggling on coping with three, see hubby works late most nights so im usually alone with two but alone with two and a newborn is something else.


----------



## baileybubs

Alex that's good that oh is off work for 3 days Hun, that will help you. I hate having sweeps done, the MW yesterday told me I could ask for another tomorrow if I wanted, I don't know whether to go for it or not, it would be my fourth!!! One part of me thinks it's worth a shot but the other part thinks if 3 didn't work what makes me think number 4 would, plus can I really go through another false labour session??

Celine my df works evenings til late too and I'm worrying about 1 and a newborn so I can't imagine 2 and a newborn!! You are doing great though I'm sure Hun x


----------



## dairymomma

As celine said, I feel for you ladies! Overdue and pg in July? Ooof...

Celine-I'm with you too. DH has been a big help in taking the kids to work with him when he can but he works long hours and often isn't home until late at night so I'm still home alot with the kids. My biggest issue right now is disciplining the older kids. For example, if they start messing in the pantry while I'm nursing, it's not like I can just up and shoo them out of there and somehow, Mom just saying "C'mon kids, out of the pantry" (in an ever more frustrated tone of voice) doesn't work. :whacko: And DD2 has an hours long cluster-feeding session (5+ hours) every.single.evening so I'm tied to my nursing chair even more. Not looking forward to the next week though. DH is going to be busy, the temps are going to sky rocket into the upper 80's/lower 90's, and my nursing chair is a leather so I'm literally going to be STUCK in it. :dohh:


----------



## alex_22

How are you new moms feeling? Hope your lo are being good little babies :) 

Bailey anything happening for you? Nothing happening here I've got her extra comfy in there and she isn't coming out for anything! X


----------



## baileybubs

Not a thing Alex lol. Had 4 sweeps now and I seem to have lost so much plug there's none left lol! The MW today commented on how there was no blood or show on her glove after the sweep!! She said I'm 3cm dilated now, she could find my cervix really easily and any time now apparently (where've I heard that before eh?? Lol!!). 
I think I can safely say he's not coming til Sunday or Monday once I'm in hospital. I just get this feeling that it isn't going to kick off naturally no matter how long I may have left it lol!!

So tomorrow I'm baking a cake in preparation for all the visitors we will get next week lol! I've had my moments of crying and being upset now, everyone I know has had their babies and I am sure I am the most pregnant woman on this forum at the mo too but it's all ok now, I don't feel as bad coz I know it's almost over. Although I'm still scared of what will happen Sunday and I wish I could have experienced going into labour myself, but never mind!


----------



## baileybubs

Has your oh been letting you take it easy whilst he's been off Alex?


----------



## alex_22

I have a feeling this baby isn't going to come until she's forced out in a fortnight, I feel surprisingly good though and having terrible hemorrhoids the longer she stays in the better so I can treat them before I bare all to a midwife ha ha! We're nearly there Bailey!!! X


----------



## baileybubs

Ouch heamorrhoids suck Hun!! I keep switching between feeling fine and feeling awful from one day to the next. Yesterday I felt awful and tired and cried a lot and was so upset that I was still pregnant! But today I feel great and barely pregnant (if I ignore all the aches and pains and heartburn lol!)


----------



## dairymomma

Still no babies ladies? Ooof, I feel for you.

And I hate to tell you this Alex, but I'm STILL dealing with hemorrhoids. I've had them since my pregnancy with DS and they've never gone away fully. They'll get irritated and swollen, then a little better for a while and then back to irritated/swollen the next time I'm constipated or loose. The dr was mentioning surgery (after 4 years FINALLY) to remove the biggest ones (yes, plural) but then I got pg so we had to hold off. They got especially bad in my last month of pregnancy and they've been super bad since delivery. I'm going to bring up having them surgically removed again at my 6 week check. I have one that may or may not have a blood clot in it from straining with extreme constipation last week. They suck to have. I wouldn't wish them on ANYONE.


----------



## alex_22

Yeah I've had them since being pregnant with finnley but usually they cause me no bother at all but these last couple of weeks they've been pretty sore, I'm not expecting them to be gone anytime soon just a little less swollen hopefully in time for Labour, Bailey I go through moments of feeling like having a good cry you'd have to have balls of steel not to need a cry being over due in July with a toddler lol it's pretty exhausting x


----------



## Amalee

No baby and no labor pains over here. I took the day off work today because I was so exhausted - my knees and back have been aching like crazy. TMI alert - I also had a looser BM than usual, so I thought maybe it was my pre-labor "clearing out," but everything has been business as usual since!

Sending strong labor thoughts everyone's way.


----------



## baileybubs

Well it's little mans last day to make his exit by himself coz tomorrow I will have my waters broken eeeek! 
Apparently I'm 3cm dilated and I'm STILL not in proper labour!! This kid just wants to make one hell of an unforgettable entrance lol! Everyone and his dog is now eagerly anticipating his arrival lol!

Amalee a clear out is a good sign though Hun, let's hope something happens!! 

Alex how are you coping in this heat, I'm just not sleeping full stop now! I'm too hot!


----------



## alex_22

Bailey I thought I was going to die from the heat last night!! It's not even funny how hot it is!! Happy last day of being pregnant he's coming out tomorrow wether he likes it or not :) I'll still be here for a while yet I bet lol x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw hopefully not too much longer Alex!


----------



## alex_22

We'll I managed to build up the energy to dtd and had my bloody show immediately after!! Fingers crossed it gets things going! X


----------



## Damita

Nothing to report here


----------



## Amalee

3 cm - that's a change from your last appt, right? At least your body is doing something! Hope tomorrow goes well for you and baby!

I've been way too comfortable for my liking today - DH and I went looking for furniture, and we were really busy! I started having some contractions this afternoon, but they weren't very bad, and they went away :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh yay for bloody show Alex and well done for dtd, we never did do it lol! 

Amalee yeah I've progressed further, I'm just not getting any consistent contractions so I hope that means breaking my waters will work. I'm nervous about what to do if breaking my waters doesn't work. Apparently they will give me 4 hours to get into labour then offer me the hormone drip but I don't want the drip. It increases chance of rupture and I hated it last time. But then if it gives chance to avoid a c section is it gonna be worth the risk??
If I wasn't going into hospital today Amalee id say I was too comfortable too, I just don't feel like I would go into labour anytime soon!!! 

Damita hope you are keeping well


----------



## alex_22

Still no baby!! Seriously this baby is wayyy to comfy! Get the hint freya GET OUT!! Lol. Good luck today Bailey whatever happens you get your baby and it'll be worth it a million times over! Can't wait for your birth announcement x


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hi all, 

Had my beautiful daughter on 14th. 9 pound baby and forceps delivery. Was pretty traumatic birth. Labour for 29 hours and tears as well as episiotomy and big postpartum haemorrhage. Worth it though, she is absolutely amazing. I read about all you lucky ladies with easy births though and hope mine will be more like that next time. I am a bit scared of labour now though I want more kids. 

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting to have their little ones and congrats to all the ladies who are enjoying the bliss of snuggling their newborn bubs x


----------



## Amalee

Congratulations, hopefulfairy! I'm glad to hear you have a healthy baby. Hope your recovery is going well :)

Bailey, can't wait for an update! 

Alex, I feel the exact same way. Yes baby, it's great that you are so comfy, but I'd be a lot more comfortable if you were in my arms so I didn't have to keep worrying about an induction!!!

DH and I got some :sex: in this morning. Please please please let that get my cervix going!!! I think I'll break out the breast pump today too, I need some progress over here.


----------



## alex_22

Congratulations hopeful I'm not surprised you needed a bit of help 9lb is a lot of baby to have to push out especially first time lol

Amalee I got my breast pump out a few weeks ago and I've never felt pain like it lol felt like I was ripping my nipples off!! Safe to say I won't be trying that again in a hurry. I never tried it when i was pregnant with ds but used it once I had him and had no bother at all so hopefully it's not as painful once freya arrives x


----------



## alex_22

Lost more plug just now, no strings of blood through it but it was a yellowy colour kind of like the colour something white goes that's been bled on and washed x


----------



## Amalee

Well, I don't know if it was us DTDing this morning, or if this is just baby's time... But my water broke! I've had a bit of back pain and period like cramps, but not any different than the type I've had over the last few days. Hopefully these contractions up their game!


----------



## alex_22

Ahhh wow amalee!! Good luck it took mine 10 hours to start after my waters broke with finnley but they started on their own never the less fingers crossed yours dont take that long :) 

Am I now the only pregnant lady left on this thread? :( good God freya get out!!! Oh has just been TOLD were dtd tonight this lazy little girl is getting evicted x


----------



## SassyGee

No Alex, I'm still here and as you can see by my ticker, hella over due. I got more prostaglandin gel Thursday but I hadn't dilated any more,so still a 1that day.. to my knowledge I haven't lost any of my plug. I've appt tomorrow to get balloon catheter inserted. From everything I've read it can dilate you up to a 5 before falling out and by then I'd imagine I'd be in full blown labor or hope to be....least I'm counting on having him Tuesday with the help of that thing. Lord knows I'm tired of my


----------



## alex_22

Ah sassy hopefully he's here tomorrow with help from the balloon, I see my midwife tomorrow so she will probably book my sweep for one day next week I'm hoping she comes before I need one but I just know she's not going to :( x


----------



## dairymomma

Oh poop. Was REALLY hoping to see more baby announcements...Although, lots of promising labor signs so FX a few more of you ladies pop those LOs out today! (And I noticed baileybubs hasn't posted in quite a while...Wonder if she's in labor.)

Hopeful-congrats! And try not to let this labor freak you out about more. After three kids, I've learned that each one is VERY different. Your next one might be easy peesy and you won't have any issues whatsoever.


----------



## alex_22

Dairymomma Bailey was booked in to get her waters broke today and given 4 hours to progress if nothing happened it was c section so she's either had to have a section or given birth already or could be labouring still.

I dnot think oh could be bothered with dtd so I'm taking my big pregnant ass to bed to toss and turn most of the night with a million and 1 toilet trips and a big baby head feeling like it's going to split my pelvis in half every time I even think about turning over, ohh the joys!!!! X


----------



## Amalee

Pin him down and MAKE him help you out!! :haha:

I'm up to contractions every 7 minutes or so. Not too bad thus far, so I haven't bothered timing them well. I'm feeling pretty accomplished though, I did a load of laundry, put the mattress protector on the bed and changed all the sheets, made lists of people (with phone numbers and email addresses) to contact once we're in the hospital, rechecked my hospital bag, and cleaned up around the house - all while my husband was out of the house at softball! I told him to go because contractions were so mild at that point, he wasn't being an ass :)


----------



## alex_22

Any more news yet amalee?

Is little Ethan here yet Bailey?

I lost a huge amount of plug this morning! No blood in it though, this little girl just doesn't want to come out So looks like oh is going back to work tomorrow x


----------



## alex_22

Same old at the midwife today baby is 2/5 palpable water sample fine bp still 130/80 booked in for a sweep on Thursday here's hoping she doesn't keep me waiting long enough to need it though x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies, will read up properly tomorrow but am a bit weak today, Logan William arrived at 00.01am this morning weighing 8lb 7.5oz and is doing great (my cousin stole the name Ethan last week so we changed our choice to Logan and it suits him!). 
He was born after a short but traumatic 3 and a half hour labour but I got my vbac! I had an episiotomy and they had to use forceps coz he was back to back. I then had a big PP bleed and am now waiting on a blood transfusion (feel like death!!) 

Hope all you ladies still waiting have your babies soon. Will pop back on tomorrow to catch up properly when feeling better


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Aw hun, congratulations and i love the name! Glad you got your vbac, take care and hopefully you will feel alot better once had transfusion xxx


----------



## krissie328

Take care bailey! Glad you got your vbac and lo is here.


----------



## alex_22

Aww congratulations Bailey so so pleased you got your VBAC and I hope your feeling better soon! Love the name too

Managed to dtd again tonight but no bleeding or anything after so I doubt it's done much :( I just can't wait to not be pregnant anymore x


----------



## dairymomma

Oh that's right. Bailey you were getting your waters broken! :dohh: Totally forgot about that. Glad you got your VBAC though even if it turned out to be a tougher delivery in the end. Congrats!

Amalee-hope all is going/went well with you! Waiting for an update when you get the chance.

Alex-it's tough being overdue. I know I haven't experienced it myself but it's got to be rough. Hopefully LO decides to come out sooner rather than later! :hugs:


----------



## SassyGee

Aww Alex, I know your frustration. Today I was still at a 1 but he could at least feel his head really good! I started having some contractions this am. He did put the Foley catheter in. Wasn't painful just slightly uncomfortable going in. I've been having strong contractions since it was put in, I'm timing them with this app on my phone, way easier than pen n paper. They haven't been consistent in intervals so I'll just wait til they get unbearable and I cant talk thru them to go to hospital. He also put more gel on m cervix too. They scheduled me appt for Wednesday but I hope to not last that long.


----------



## alex_22

Dairymomma you went to your due date with every pregnancy though didnt you? That was just at tough having finnley so early I didn't even think I'd see that lol

Sassy got my fingers crossed things pick up for you contraction wise just get on a ball if you've got one and keep active his head pushing down on your cervix will help

Had a pretty crap sleep last night had to toss and turn nearly all night because after a few minutes on 1 side I'd get bad cramp and backache then the same on the other side too, got a lot of slimy discharge this morning with streaks of blood through it so fingers crossed my cervix is at least doing something from the sex last night x


----------



## celine

Well done bailey! I love the name Logan its loverly :)
Thinking of you alex. I had my first two on edd and 39+6!so was going crazy thinking i had to go overdue then luckily had dd2 on her edd. The last days of pregnancy are utter shite!
Diarymomma i think of you as you said in another post when first two kids are arguing and you have to nurse...its a tough juggle! Plus your los are similiar ages to mine.


----------



## alex_22

Ah yeah Celine it was you that went to edd I knew someone on this thread had, it's more the confusion that finnley was so early and this lo is so late I just didn't think there would he this much difference between the 2 it gets me a little worried that there's a reason she isn't here yet, my cousin went 4 weeks early with her first and her second had to be induced 2 weeks late but ended in c section because she had the cord wrapped over her shoulder like a bag, I just really hope she comes on her own and hopefully before my sweep Thursday x


----------



## kuriazuri

Congrats Bailey-happy for you that you got your VBAC!!! Noah is doing wonderfully, he is such a great baby and nurser. Very lucky momma here :) :) speedy recoveries to all of you!


----------



## alex_22

This was so much more fun when you ladies were pregnant too hahaha feel like I'm all alone now lol, I'll keep updating anyway for if anyone's still interested, 

Still bleeding only really lightly but getting A LOT of ewcm to the point where it's even running off the paper when I wipe :S wondering if I should be a little concerned by it or not, baby is still active and causing me a huge amount of pressure from being engaged, she's usually her most active on a night while I'm sat with oh watching tv so I'll definitely pay attention tonight and if I think she's quiet I'll ring up Labour ward straight away x


----------



## dairymomma

Alex-actually I didn't. I went at 37+1 with my DS, 37+3 with my DD1 and 38+1 with DD2 so I don't know what it's like to go full-term even. (Oddly enough though, my older kids came 3 weeks early according to ultrasound measurements. By my lmp dates, I went at 38+1 with both of them. :haha: ) I will say that going early is hard in it's own way too though because I was almost literally crawling the walls that whole 37th week this time and I was driving DH crazy with my near desperate need to have my baby.


----------



## Timewaster

Congratulations, baileybubs! Hope you have a quick recovery


----------



## alex_22

We'll ladies I'm absolutely over the moon to announce my beautiful baby girl arrived 2 and a half hours ago weighing 6lb 12oz (she's never stopped eating since she arrived so probably weighs 7lb already haha) and 19 and a half inches long, Labour lasted 6 hours from start to finish and although intense was amazing and so so worth it, no tears not even a graze but quite a lot of blood loss so I'm feeling pretty tired but freya is demanding a feed every 10 mins little diva keeps me waiting 6 days then has me on my toes from the get go lol, I'm so proud to call her mine! Good luco everyone still waiting on their babies :) x


----------



## celine

Hurray alex!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats alex!!


----------



## baileybubs

Congratulations Alex! Glad it all went so well and your LG arrived safely


----------



## baileybubs

Sassy how you doing Hun after having the Foley catheter put in?


----------



## MacBabby

Blimey it's official...I must now be the only July person still waiting to have their baby!!! Come on LO, you can do it, find the eject button.


----------



## Amalee

Hi all! Quick update from me. After my water broke on 7/20, I went down to the hospital the following morning. Only 1 cm dilated, so we tried to kick start labor with walking and nip stim, and finally I was given some miso overnight. The next morning I was 2cm and 70% effaced, and my contractions were coming up to 2-4 mins apart, but weren't staying consistent- they'd slow down to 7-10 mins apart, then come close together again. It was over 40 hrs since my water had broken, so I started pitocin. I requested an epidural after a few hours, then my beautiful baby boy was born that evening! Caleb Patrick was 9lb, 13 oz and 20 inches long. He's absolutely perfect, and definitely was worth the wait!! :)

I ended up with a 3rd degree tear which is healing nicely, but haven't been able to pee. So I was sent home with a catheter in place. My little man had dropped 9 oz at 4 days old, and by day 8 he had gained 3 back. He's eating so well! DH and I couldn't be more in love with our new addition!


----------



## alex_22

Congratulations amalee freya had dropped 5oz by day 5 she's getting weighed again on Tuesday fingers crossed she's gained by then I'm really enjoying breastfeeding and hope she's getting enough from me to have gained so I can continue x


----------

